# IUI GIRLS PART 106



## Holly C

New Home Ladies....

  

H xx


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!

2ww Baby Makers 

       

Struthie 29.08.05
Minow 02.09.05
Julie 09.09.05
Eva04 07.09.05
Ms Jules 09.09.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

LoobyLu
Freckles

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

        

Babyfish
Shazia
Kelly Dallard 
Marsha Mouse
Professor Waffle 
Katrinar
Cindy
Jess P 
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Holly C - break until September 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CK6 - Back to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption


----------



## babyfish

Now, you've just gone and put tears in my eyes.

Special person - right back at you.  If I was standing next to you, I'd give you a massive hug.

x

Jillypops - also thrilled you like it!  Thank you so much.
x


----------



## Catwoman

Hello girls!
I'm afraid a me, me, me post is about to follow…
I'm due to have a HyCoSy tomorrow. I know it's meant to be similar to an HSG, which I had earlier in the year. It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be, probably because I'd dosed up on painkillers beforehand. But for some reason, I'm absolutely bricking it about the HyCoSy tomorrow.       Has anyone had it done? What's it like? Sorry to be so self-centred! And please, please be honest. I'd much rather be prepared for the worst.
CK6 – I had all the HIV and Hep C tests done before IUI. At least that's one thing I don't have to worry about at the mo!
Love to you all. Sorry no time for personals, must do some work as I won't be in the office much tomorrow…
Love, C xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hey ya - Catwoman I had one done last year and I'm sorry but I have to be honest... it's the post painful thing I've ever had done.  It's like getting a filling without medication and the drill hits the nerve but it's in your nether regions.  Weird description - sorry.  Having said that not everyone experiences this.  The good thing was that they were clear and it was the air being pushed through that made it feel like this.  Do take plenty of medication beforehand.  I asked the nurse if fertility procedures were like this as I didn't think I would be able to get through them if they were!  She reassured me that they weren't and IUI is certainly nothing like it.

Good luck and apologies for causing alarm!!

H xx


----------



## Catwoman

No worries, Holly – I'd much rather you were honest and thanks for being so honest with me.   I guess it varies from woman to woman, so I'll try not to panic! Did you take any painkillers beforehand?


----------



## Holly C

... yup!

I asked the nurse if I was being a total whimp and she said that most ladies don't fear as badly as I did but not to take it personally.  We are all uniquely made.  She was lovely - poor woman I'm sure I left her hand crippled!  I'm very sensitve and know when and which side I ovulate on and experience the slightest twinge etc on a day to day basis. Hopefully you won't have this at all and you will report back that you sailed through it and yes Holly you're a total whimp!!  Hmm maybe that is why 'God' gave me infertility - I wouldn't be able to take the pain of childbirth  

H xxx


----------



## loobylu

Holly...pleeeeeeeease can u add me to this list...feeling left out he he xxxx


----------



## Freckles

Hi, it's great to see all of those success stories, gives us all hope.

************ - I was just reading your blurb and saw that you're at the TW Nuffield. I started going there about a month ago and am on my first IUI cycle - I was there on Mon as well for my 2nd scan so our paths might have crossed! They're really good aren't they? I've got so much faith in them getting me pg. Fingers crossed with the rest of your treatment and hopefully we won't be there next month!


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi Catwoman

I had a Hycosy a couple of years ago and I promise you mine wasn't soooo bad. Sounds like Holly had a much worse time. I stupidly didn’t take any pain killers ‘cos  though it was going to be just like a smear and I have to say that it was very uncomfortable and immediately afterwards I had bad AF type pains and had to lie down for a minute or two but was OK again within a little while. DH came in with me which really helped.

Massive good luck for tomorrow. Just try and think of it as a positive thing.  Wish it was like the dentist and they gave you a sticker for being a brave girl  
xx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi lovies

Question of an ‘ahem’ delicate nature. My one follie was 21mm on Monday. Had the trigger jab on Monday morning and couldn’t have the IUI ‘cos nurse on holiday   

So had   Monday night, Tuesday night and last night.  I  think that I ovulated Tuesday as had dull pains in side all evening.

Based on this do you think we have ‘done it’ enough? What is enough as didn’t like to ask the nurse…. 

Thanks sexperts

xx


----------



## Holly C

Looby - just pm'd you  

Miss Jules - I would think you're right on with the amount of bms you've had so you can give poor old DH a rest now!!  Fingers crossed and    

Welcome Freckles!! Lovely to have another Nuffield TW girl on board.  You are the 5th on this thread alone!  You're right - they are a fantastic team and each and every one of them give you the support and appropriate care we all deserve.  Good luck too!

H xx


----------



## babyfish

Miss Jules - Sounds absolutely spot on.  Apparently, according to a couple of docs I've spoken to, BMS every other day throughout the cycle (if you can be arsed!) is good.  But you are most likely to conceive during the 6 days before ovulation.

Fishyx


----------



## Catwoman

Sorry about this, girlies – you can tell I'm a bit obsessed at the moment…
Holly, what kind of painkiller did you use? Was it paracetamol or ibuprofen? And have you also had an HSG? If so, how did they compare?
Miss Jules – I feel you need a round of applause for your bedroom shenanigans!        If only I had the energy!! (Thanks for your reply about the Hycosy, by the way. I'm hoping my experience will be more like yours than Holly's!).
Love you all,
C x


----------



## Nicola1981

Hi Girls,

Not sure whether im in the right place but just wanted to introduce myself as i will be starting my 1st iui soon. I was due to take Norethisterone tablets from 10/9 and then starting injections on 22/9 but i have just had a phonecall today from the hospital and they have had a cancellation so i can start on 5/9. Its also in line with my normal cycle so i dont have to take tablets now i can start injecting straight away      

Anyway, im looking forward to gettng to know you all

Take care
Nic
xxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Catwoman - no I've never had an HSG...  I took Ibuprofen (sp?)  I've really set the cat(woman) amongst the pigeons haven't I    Sorry!!!!

xxx

Welcome Nicola - you're in the right place!  Good luck with your new journey!

H xx


----------



## Catwoman

Don't worry, Holly – I asked for it, didn't I ?!
I had an HSG earlier in the year and tolerated it pretty well; from what I've been told a Hycosy isn't much more painful and is often less so. Ah, well. I won't know for sure until tomorrow, will I?!
Thanks again for your honesty


----------



## Miss Jules

Thanks Catwoman! – but knackered this week and hate doing it to order which I am sure everyone here can sympathise with! If you could hear the conversations that have been going on in my house you would larf. ie. 'DH if I'm asleep when you come to bed can you please carry on anyway?'  Glad Holly had a different perspective on the Hycosy as I would rather know all the potential outcomes. Forewarned is forearmed and all that.  
  
Hi Nic - Bonus! on getting your treatment started early. You'll get all info and support you need here.

   To everyone


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - Triple J glad basting went well yesterday    like I said before one egg & one sperm is all it takes, hoping this is your month. I think it did you good to have a   too, sometimes it needs letting out doesn't it, remember me at the wedding   still haven't faced the MIL since!
Catwoman -   for HyCoSy tomorrow
Jilly - How many jobs   bet the punters love you, you sound like the perfect landlady. Loved the "different entrance" comment   
Kelly - Good luck with decision making & finding a new clinic   
Freckles/Nic - Hello   & welcome aboard.
Shazia - Bet you loved Legoland   
G - Cruise sounded great & wishing you all the very best whichever path you choose to take   
Kj - Thanks for pm   I appreciate it. 
Caroline - Thinking of you mate, how are you doing?   
Marsha - Glad the visit to your friends was ok it must have been very hard & wishing you lots of luck with your   
Babyfish - I'm going to be an auntie again in a couple of weeks so I'm off to look at your website   it sounds great.
Katrinar - Hope the injections get easier   & that the house sale goes through.
Holly - Big loves to you   you're quiet at the moment, I hope you're ok & keeping your chin up hun.
 Loobylu, BunBun, Cathy, MissJules, Jess, Manda, Minow & everyone else hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Minow

Hiya girls  

Hope everyone is doing well today.
Well I had my last pregnyl injection last night and today I am knackered!!! Not really been able to do much at all really (except bake a yummy cake but you know that's just one of life's necessarys!)
Having worked out what happens when implantation (if fertilization has taken place) could happen from today onwards (though more likely from Saturday onwards) so trying to keep tummy warm and welcoming....hence the cake, a welcome to your new home cake!  
Um, now I was going to do personals but brain like a thing with holes in it so getting confused as usual. SOmeone asked if I was local to Woking....well close ish, bout 30 minute drive away, traffic permitting.

Definately know that some    were needed. Oh and also had a look at the baby stuff site...lovely. In fact was very interested coz just setting up my own business (early days so don't get too excited) making baby things. Won't be the same though so don't worry i won't be stealing ideas or customers! Just thought I like sewing and making things and would like to earn (need to earn.....just got final bill for this go at IUI and it comes to just over £1200!!!!!!!!!) more money but wanted to do something that would fit in with my career. So not the same at all but I can fit it in around work.

Well waffle waffle waffle eh...really just popped in to give you all a big slice of cake (sponge with raspberry jam filling)  Had to wrap them all up (couldn't find a smiley to fit!)....so it's either a getting through the wait to start drugs or happy injecting or sniffing or happy basting/  or special fertilizing or welcome to your new home beanie cake.....does that cover everything? Or just a it's gota be a cake day!

lol to all
Minow x


----------



## babyfish

Erica - I do hope you like the site.

Minow , if there's anything I can do to help - or any advice I can offer..... PLEASE just give me a shout - I would be so happy to. 

Love and hugs to all.
Fishyx


----------



## babyfish

Woops - Minow - that was meant with particular regards to you setting up your business (but obviously as well as the TX stuff!!) Sorry if confused


----------



## shazia

hey peeps,

glad to hear everybody is in better frames of mind

welcome to newbies Nicola and Freckles

Well have sent off letter of complaint to the hospital  , so am now waiting for the cons to ring me after she has investigated my claims! Have said that would expect no less than to have the final treatment refunded but am not holding out much hope as its the nhs we're dealing with..............still we'll see.

Waslooking on the Nuffield Woking thread and a lot of people there were saying that they were waiting about 3 months for an appt, which worried me slightly so I rang them and have been told that should have initial nurses appt within the next couple of weeks which isn't three bad, so just waiting for the letter now.

Have to say its a bit of a relief to be drug free for a while, I am going to start going swimming again and will re introduce the gym a bit slower I think!

Love to you all

Shazia

P.s Need a lot of housework doing..........................Jilly you free?


----------



## Minow

Thanks so much Fishy (on both counts! )
Still early stages on the business front but may well be looking for advice at some point 
How long have you had your business? 
Obvioulsy hoping that this will tempt fate and that I'll get things going just in time for the triplets to be born!       
Still, hoping to make hats, scarves, blankets and booties so at least they would have plenty of them!!
Sadly have to get my self organised for something else now.....shopping ......boo hiss   not in the mood for the supermarket but if I don't there's little food in the house so as also not happy to go hungry it'll have to be done!

Shazia, we had to wait quite a long time before we got started at Woking. I was a bit put out at it as I thought if I was paying for it then things would happen quicker but still a lot faster than my experience with the NHS (though not for treatment as the NHS here doesnt seem to offer it!) Also it does apparently have good success rates and we are happy there. Who's your consultant? We have the lovely (?) Mr Curtis, same as we had at the Royal Surrey. The nurses are fab!

Hope you all have a fun evening
lol
Minow x


----------



## keemjay

hiya gals 

fishy - what a lovely site- such beautiful gifts. sadly nothing that is appropriate for him now - wish i'd seen those bits when he was just born 

welcome nicola  welcome to the nuthouse....

catwoman - good luck for tomoz, you'll be just fine hunny 

miss jules - well done on the shagathon 

i've had a lovely afternoon with  my friend and her 2 1/2 yr old. we went to a local miniature railway for a couple of rides which he LOVED. she adopted him as a baby and has been a tremendous help and influence with our decisions. talking of which, i am very very excited  i phoned our local LA this morning and chatted with the duty social worker at length. even tho we are only 6 months post fertility txt (they like you to have a year off before embarking on adoption) she is happy for us to attend the next open evening in Oct where we will be able to discuss whether we are ready to start the process immediately or whether they feel we have to wait till the Spring. its a START   

kj x


----------



## jess p

Just spent 2 hours reading all the posts of the last couple of days!!

Still no idea about this bubbles thing - have I got any? 

Also, have just noticed new photo gallery bit on the personal thingy bit - how does that work? will I finally be able to get some pics in the gallery?!!!!

Holly - so sorry you're having a stressy time at the mo - hope DH is ok, men are a bit funny about their work aren't they?  My DH takes his work v seriously, been with same stockbrokers (although have been taken over) since he was 18!!!!! I've probably had about 100 jobs since I was 18!! 

You made me laugh about buying a baby from the super market - fab idea!! Would be so much easier!


KJ - you old flea bag!! Glad you found the source of the problem - we had a bug problem last year, only in the bathroom, think it was some kind of carpet beetle thing.  I know, carpet in the bathroom, yuk! It was here when we got the house & it's on the list of things post iui/ivf that we can afford to get done!!

DH is desperate for a daughter so he can call her "Ivy Spivey"! He is a very sad man!!!  

Julie - so sorry about your auntie.  My uncle died of cancer a few years ago - he was being screened for bone cancer every 6 months as he'd recovered from prostate cancer but some how the hospital missed it.  I was devastated as he'd always been so lovely to me.  

He didn't tell us he was ill but I had a strange urge to make my mum (his sister) go & see him - it was like a voice telling me we had to go (he lived in Cheshire & we're in Ipswich), mum said she was busy but I made her come with me & when we got there he told us it was the last time we would see him.  I howled my eyes out but I'm so glad we went - he died about 6 weeks later.

I didn't go to the funeral as I was too upset (I'd never been to one as I was a young child when my other relies died) - I've been to Andrew's nana's since & that was bad enough!!

I know he watches over me (DH thinks I'm barking!!) but it helps me to think like that; I'm sure your auntie will be keeping her eye on you too!


Erica - have you written the dreaded letter yet?  DH & I went through some terrible times about 2 or 3 years ago - a letter was the only way i could get through to him.  Even then he sometimes made no comment even when I'd poured my heart into a letter!   Bloody men!  Do you think gay men ever manage to communicate at all or are they both in touch with their feminine side?!

I certainly think DH is better at communicating at the weekend over big issues - he hates a "discussion" on a weekday evening.  I want to discuss using donor eggs (preferably at the Ceram clinic in Spain) but he is refusing to discuss it until we've exhausted ivf - I want to have a plan B so I'm not as devastated if Plan A fails!!

Catwoman - I was really interested to read about your "stress test" will def mention it at ivf appt.

Molly - go girl!! Great folies!!! It feels fab doesn't it when you get folies without any interference from cons! Really hope it all works out for you.

Supposed to have had appt on Weds but been asked to move it to Friday - which is fine except Dh can't come, but think I will grill cons on donor eggs while DH not there!! Every cloud has a silver lining!!


Love to all the rest of you crazy ladies!

Love jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Hi girlies.
  I feel I'm never away from this site, I tap in twice a day to keep up 

Caroline: Thanks for PM, Yes it was hard going to the wake yesterday, My friends have been through alot in the past few years, but still are together and got married last year. So I know they have the strength to move on from this.

Holly thanks for putting me on list to be next in line for basting, I also am on 2ww as I 've just ov on my own  

Catwoman:  Sorry can't help, never heard of it let alone done it, so big mousey hug and good luck for tomorrow

Miss jules:  I think you have covered the important days, Funny enough I had this feeling I might ov on my own this month as I've come off clomid(some say it can kick start your hormones to do it naturally after a 6 mth course) So I have been jumping the ol man since sunday just gone, and I'm not finished with him yet  

Nic and freckles :  Welcome aboard, this FF site is my life, they are all so fantastic here,   
    
KJ, Glad things are moving on the up for you both, Good luck for Oct it is not that far away  6wks til 1st week of Oct.
                            Hello to all the other girlies, Erika, jilly,molly, fishy, shazia, julie and many more. xxxx

Be back tomorrow, The Mouse xx


----------



## shiningstar

Hi ya everyone, I was supervised by the doctor to do my injections today, omg I cut my finger opening the bottle, then when I injected I wouldn't stop bleeding, then dropped the empty bottle and doc picked it up and he cut his finger, I was sweating by the end of it  

Hope everyone is well.

Good luck to those who are basting soon and the girls on the  .


----------



## shazia

Katrinar you great clutz!!!


----------



## Freckles

What a great thread, thanks for welcoming another addition! Got to try and remember all the names - there's obviously a lot of IUI going on out there!

Katrinar - you made me feel so much better hearing about your injections.  I didn't really pay attention to what the nurse said and on the first night it took me 20 mins to get sorted, dh knew more than me and he wasn't even there when I was told what to do!

********** - I was there at lunchtime - for 2 hours! The nurse couldn't find my ovaries or my cavity at my first scan so she got Michael to have a go and he squirted water in to me!! He still only found one ovary but apparently my cavity is looking good which he was really enthusiastic about! So I'm back on Mon to see if I've responded to the injections. He's said this is a trial run for me because of my complications so I'm not expecting too much - just to ov would be fantastic.

Hi Holly - good to meet you too and good to know there are other Nuffielders out there!! 

Good luck to everyone
xxxx


----------



## Minow

Morning girls  

Hope you are all looking forward to your weekends.
Had some odd twinges in my tummy last night after doing the shopping and then seemed to have a slight temp when i went to bed. worried I over did it or implantation? (well not worried if could be that!) or possibly not related at all?

GUess you don't want me sitting here in my jim jams (though quite cute...well not me in my jim jams, though I would hope dh might think so....but SUki is curled up on my lap....Socks looking like he's like to join her but not sure lap is big enough anymore!) So think I'd better get up, shower and dressed. Expecting a delivery of gravel today as well so would rather have clothes on when that arrives!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## keemjay

morning all 

just a quickie as off to work....then i have a busy afternoon sorting out this pressie for tomorrow

wanted to send some      and    to holly - hope things are ok your end sweetie 

minow, keep serene and calm hunny and dont flash the gravel delivery driver 

julie, hope you are taking it easy sweetie

hope everyone has a good weekend, apparently the sun is meant to shine on mon  dh is going to footie for the day 

kj x


----------



## Minow

Got loads of cake left and really should be eaten today or it won't be at its best so help yourselves....or I'll have to eat it all    
lol....breakfast first though and mmmmmmm, maybe not cake!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Minow

Make way, make way, special delivery coming through for **********..................here you go my love, a huge hunk of cake!!!   
Minow x


----------



## kellydallard

Spooky,

I have just had cake for my brekkie    and it wasnt cyber cake either mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,Well I have still got a terrible cold/sore throat/groggy head   but hey life goes on-oh god I just sneezed on the keyboard  uuurrrggghhhh

Well we have decided to go for the scan on the 5th and see if we are ok to have our last IUI and we are onlt telling my mil as she is watching Oliver while we go for the scan, so You ladies are privaliged-apart from me and dh and mil none of my family or michaels family know.I just cant be dealing with them asking all the time,and I was really suprised with my mums reaction to the last IUI as she never left me alone,she wouldnt let me go shopiing/fill the kettle/wipe my own   ok so I was joking about the last one   I just think it added to the stress.So we are gonna go ahead(if follies are good) and keep it to ourseves and you lovlies of course and I am going to carry on as normal apart from no heavy lifting and going to the gym.Thanks for the support all of you    

Minow-hope your not going too mad in the 2ww,sounds like your doing the norm-analysing every twinge,its sssoooo hard not to,hang in there babes   

Julie-How the devil are you today??better for the slab of cyber cake  

Kj-what pressie are you gettinghave you decided??no pressure

Big hello to all you other lovlies,how are you all !!!!!!!


Joke-What do you call a line of blondes standing ear to ear?

A wind tunnell 

Laters

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all
Holly - More big loves coming your way     
Minow - I NEED cake, I'm sending someone to collect some  Hope you've got dressed, don't want you to scare the gravel delivery man   
Babyfish - I loved your site, aren't you clever   you must love your job. I will be ordering something for my new niece/nephew who is due the beginning of October.
Shazia - Hope you get the right response from your letter   & lots of luck with your new clinic.
Kj - Great news on the adoption front   you must be really looking forward to the open day & October is only round the corner   The start of a new era, how exciting.
Jess - "Ivy Spivey"   great name! How come men & communicating don't go together   Like you I want plan A, plan B etc that's why I'm getting impatient I need to know where I'm going.   for next Friday.
Catwoman - Thinking of you today   and   
Katrinar - What an experience with the injection   poor you, it will get easier.
Jilly - Morning Peggy (or are you more of a Chrissie   ) hope you're ok, no doubt you're off running errands again!!
Julie - Morning Triple J hope you're taking it easy    hunny. Sounds like the work is really coming on at home you must be getting excited, the early stages are always hard because you can't see any real difference can you then all of a sudden it all happens. Will pm you later.
Caroline -   thinking about you, hope you're ok.
 Molly, Freckles, Marsha, MissJules, Looby, Kelly, Nic & everyone else hope you have a great Friday.
Well  arrived last night & is giving me a hard time, just in time for the bank holiday bless her   Going to post this before I loose it then come back & tell you about my chat.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Erica,

Sorry   has arrived,hope she stops annoying you soon   

Kelly x


----------



## babyfish

Morning

Feel really bleary-eyed this morning.  Went out with DH and his business partner and his wife – (we are all really good friends) to celebrate the boys’ latest deal. Went to such a fantastic restaurant just by the river (Thames).  Bit of a schlep to get there, but well worth it.  Anyway, as we walked in, the first people we see are my brother and his wife also having dinner with friends!  How weird is that?  London is a big place and there are so many restaurants to go to, so the coincidence is extraordinary.  Hmmmm that was interesting.  Sorry – just went into one!

Having rather heavy AF this month and am meant to be having monitored cycle.  But guess what?  The only person who does the scans in on holiday!  Therefore the lady I spoke to said I’d have to wait until next cycle.  “T’RIFFIC” I said in a “that’s not  t’riffic at all’ kind of way.  And then I had a brain wave. I explained I don’t need the first scan.  So I can wait until she’s back next Thursday and be scanned thereafter.  It’s really the checking to see I’m going to ovulate bit and most importantly, the progesterone test afterwards that we are concerened about, and I’ll be buggered if I’m going to wait another cycle to be told I need to be put on Clomid.  I always look like I’m going to ovulate, (I’ve had about 4 monitored cycles). It’s really just confirming that I do.  She bought it and I think that’s what we’re going to do. Just got to wait for this doc to get back from her hols to call me.

Julie – thanks so much for the PR!  I could do with it right now.  Business is v quiet at the moment.  But luckily I know it’s not just me, it seems to be most people.  Summer and retail – not good.  You’re so lovely for thinking of me.  Xx

Hi to newbies – Freckles and someone else whose name has just flown out of slightly hung-over head.  Welcome.  This is such a lovely place to come and share all your stuff – no judging, just friendship.

Special hellos to:Holly – sending special hugs, Shazia, Catwoman, Minow, Marsha, Jessp, Jillypops, KJ, Erika, CK6 – where are you hon?, Molly Miss Jules. Sorry if left off.

Meant to be swimming or yoga’ing today.  Really need to go, but just can’t muster the enthusiasm.  Waiting for  a BabyFish delivery and then I must make myself go. 

Huge


----------



## Holly C

Hello all you lovelies!  Hope you all have something nice planned for the long weekend - it's going to be a  one!

Just want you to know that I'm here with you all, reading all your news but I'm not feeling like doing too much posting.  You're all in my thoughts though and I just want you to know if I don't mention you personally it's not because you're not special - just finding it hard to remember where each of you are at with my brain a bit full and my heart a bit sad  

Erica - I'm looking forward to reading  your next post!

KJ and Molly - I did it!  I made the booking for DH and I both to go next Friday.  He says he's determined to make the effort as he knows it means a lot to me to go.  Wish more of you lovelies were also attending.

So big kisses to you all and know that I'm with you in spirit!

H xxx


----------



## loobylu

Morning Ladies...have u heard Katies news...yeeeeaaah...!!!

Erika...sorry the witch AF is giving u a bad time...lots of r&r is inorder today for u me thinks xxxx

Babyfish..it must be soo frustrating hun..as soon as doc comes back make sure u tell her how ir feeling xx

Hows everyone else doing? All this talk of cake has made me hungry!!

Well due to ovulate this weekend i think..have a scan booked on tue in the hope to do my basting on Wed but i know itll be too late...so no alcohol for me this bank hol or my DF just lots of BMS.....hehe!!

Friday hugs to u all xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Holly - Brain full & heart heavy, that feeling rings a bell. So sorry you're feeling so down hun     & hoping that everything starts to sort itself out very soon. Problems only ever come in bundles don't they never one at a time. Take good care of you.x
Loobylu - Don't think like that mate it more than likely won't be too late. Get in plenty of   over the bank holiday & good luck for scan on Tues   
Jilly - Ok, I know now................if it's not Peggy or Chrissie, it can't be Shelley because your not locked in your bedroom so I guess that makes you Betty   Hope you have a good bank holiday I'd say don't work too hard but of course you will.
As I'm having yet another bad   & Looby said to treat myself it reminded me of a mail I received so I thought I'd share it with you all in the hope that it will make one or two or you   & if it does it's been worth it.

The Hormone Hostage   knows that there are days in the month when all a man has to do is open his mouth & he takes his life in his own hands. This is a handy guide that should be as common as a drivers licence in the wallet of every husband, boyfriend or significant other........

DANGEROUS: What's for dinner? 
SAFER: Can I help you with dinner?
SAFEST: Where would you like to go for dinner?
ULTRASAFE: Have some chocolate.

DANGEROUS: Are you wearing that?
SAFER: Wow, you look good in brown.
SAFEST: Wow, look at you!
ULTRASAFE: Have some chocolate.

DANGEROUS: What are you so worked up about?
SAFER: Could we be overreacting?
SAFEST: Here's fifty quid.
ULTRASAFE: Have some chocolate.

DANGEROUS: Should you be eating that?
SAFER: You know, there are alot of apples left.
SAFEST: Can I get you a glass of wine with that?
ULTRASAFE: Have some chocolate.

DANGEROUS: What did you do all day?
SAFER: I hope you didn't over-do it today.
SAFEST: I've always loved you in that robe.
ULTRASAFE: Have some more chocolate.

Back in a bit being watched   

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

He he made me smile hun..want choc now though xxxx

LOL XXX


----------



## babyfish

Erika - that's very very funny!   
Going to print out and give it to DH!
Love it!
F x


----------



## BunBun

Just a quick note to say blood result was less than 1% for being a +ve.
Sorry no personals but I thought I would let you all know the results - having a bad time at the moment as now 2 years since first m/c & feel  
Hope you all have a great weekend & hopefully by Tuesday I'll be more


----------



## loobylu

Lots of Hugs BunBun..u take care honey xx


----------



## babyfish

Bun Bun - thinking of you sweetheart.  Sending


----------



## Holly C

Bunbun  to you sweetheart

Me me me warning...

You may remember I  had blood tests taken 3 weeks ago to check my FSH level?  Domineque (the nurse) said I may be interested in doing another test too - Inhibin B.  These results take 2-3 weeks.  The FSH had improved and I was feeling positive and I had actually forgotten about it.  A letter has just arrived and I'm devastated.  The result needs to be around 100ish.  My level is so bad that it's unlikely my eggs will work.  I have to go in for a consultation asap to discuss a new treatment plan.  Doubt there is any chance of IUI now.... doubt there is any chance of anything working for us.  I'm  so much - DH is coming home.


h


----------



## babyfish

Holly - don't know where to start.  You've been through so much and recently it's just one thing after another.  I can't bare the thought of you sitting there crying.  Just want to reach out and give you a huge hug.  
You are both strong and you will both get through this.  I just can't quite get my head around the total unfairness of it all when you've already had so much to deal with.  It's enough already.
Loving you loads and keep us posted when you're ready.


----------



## loobylu

Holly...so sorry big hugs honey..ur such an angel and it really isnt fair..lots of love xx

Julie...Katies on the August testing thread..ps DF is planning to go for fireman training....nice!!!! If he gets in then ur other half can always borrow the uniform..he he xx


----------



## Catwoman

Holly – have just pm'd you. I am devastated for you.
Not much time to do personals, girls. Sending lots of love to all of you, and a special   for those girls who need it the most.
Love, C xxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Holly, My heart sank when I read your post, I'm so sorry. Really don't know what to say... Completey lost for words.        Big mousey hug xx  Look after yourself honey.
                                                          The mouse xx


----------



## ERIKA

BunBun - Thinking of you you're having a hard time   take care.
Julie - With you on the firmen, hope you didn't slide down his pole   
Holly - About to pm you   
Catwoman - Hope today went well   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Holly,

I know there are no words that can change things for you but I just want to let you know how much I am thinking of you      There is nothing more upsetting than knowing one of your ff's is upset.Hope you are ok!!

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW

Oh Holly - I really just want to come straight round and give you a great big hug.  

I am really devastated for you sweetheart - it is all the more hurtful and shocking because a bad result was unexpected after getting your FSH level down...

      

All I can say is PLEASE don't give up all hope until you have heard what the c/s has to say. Make an appointment for the review as soon as you can then take things from there.

  

Love Molly
x


----------



## keemjay

holly my sweetness, i'm sitting here in tears for you  i've just been catching up on this mornings posts and was just about to post and say hurrah about you coming next fri and then i see your next post  god this stuff STINKS
my heart aches for you hunny, this is all so unfair for you, its just the last thing you need...just take your time to get your head round it all, its gonna take a while but you're gonna get there in the end OK? i hope you and dh can cuddle up to eachother this weekend and love eachother. you know where i am if you need me
                        

kj x


----------



## jane12

Hi grils

Just wanted to say to Holly take care, we are all thinking of you and always here if you need us.

Here's a couple of    to keep you going.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Take care all.

Good luck to all on 2WW and testing.

jane12


----------



## doods28

Hi Girls,

Haven't posted here before but lurked a few times.

I'm currently on my 3rd (and final) IUI but am finding it hard to be positive after 2 unsucessful attempts - any advice or success stories would be appreciated as I'm feeling a bit low!

Thanks,

D x


----------



## BunBun

Holly - thinking of you & sending you  . As Molly said please don't give up hope until you have seen your c/s.


----------



## doods28

Hi Julie,

Haven't been basted yet - hopefully next Wed or Thurs.

Good luck with yours.

D x


----------



## Minow

Can I ask a question, unrelated to IUI but related to the site?
Probably being a bit of an   but I noticed that there are different types of members. SR, Charter, Full, Unranked etc and varying stars and different colours.....just wondered what it all meant.

Also i know that bubbles will all be made clear on 1st September but where will it be made clear? I don't really know my way round the whole site yet.....alway to eager to pop into IUI to see all you lovely girls!  

Tea and cake being served up (by me) soon so any orders? Quick before dh and I polish the cake off!!!!  (that's me by the way....dh is wonderfully controlled and very slim....still at least now I can blame my not being so good on the drugs!!!  )

  are in need today I see so sending huge ones. It's so horrid when you think all is beginning to look brighter only to be knocked back again. but I really pray it is only a knock back and that there will be a way forward again...even if it is hard to see right now.   

lol
Minow x


----------



## jess p

Oh Holly, just so gutted for you, your post has really made me howl - it's so unfair.  have PMd you.  Please take care, we're all here for you.

Was going to give my update from ivf cons today but feel really down after Holly's news.  Basically with my FSH only option is ICSI on top dose of drugs - will cost about £5,500!!  We can just about afford 1 go but the pressure for it to work is huge so trying really hard not to think of the costs.

Will have egg collection in about 5 weeks if all goes to plan.  If not I would like to consider donor eggs in Spain but DH is against this at mo.

I'm not sure if I've had the same test as Holly, seems familiar.  Seem to be lots of different tests, not sure what they're all for!!

BunBun - so sorry you're having a tough time.  There must be certain times of the year that are really unbearable when you've had a m/c - wish I could say something to make you feel a bit better - just that we are all thinking of you.

What's happened to Creaky - is she on her hols? and Rachel?

Glad DP's extension is looking so impressive Julie!!!! Hope he's not wearing himself out though!  Please stop talking about cake - it's my favourite food & I'm trying to do CR's "no wheat, no dairy, no sugar" diet to give the ICSI every chance - it's a bloody nightmare!!

Managed to find some yummy coconut macaroons without any wheat or dairy - ate one, read the ingredients & saw main ingredient was SUGAR!!! So decided to eat the other 5 & start diet the next day!!!

Am living on organic avocados, organic carrots, parma ham, fish & organic veg, organic bacon, organic eggs & pineapple, peaches & necatarines, ooo & had organic fillet steak.  Food bill was 1 million pounds!!!!

Still have to buy all the delicious yummy BAD things for DH cos he's v v skinny & would just be a pile of bones & grinning teeth if i gave him the healthy diet without all the other crap!

Please do NOT mention chocolate or cake      - can eat Pringles though cos no gluten!!!!  Still no quinoa in tescos (even though shop now extended & sells everything in the whole world except quinoa!!) so got trip to Sainsbury's in morning!

I live a very sad life!!! 

KJ - forgot to say glad you saw Embrace at V, have been big fan for about 7/8 years now - saw it on telly - Danny McNamara is wonderful (bit too young for me & I've only been married for 3 weeks, but if he asks I'll find it very hard to say no!!!   )  Having our evening wedding party on Sept 10th & "Gravity" will be our slow dance - goes on a bit so might be bit dizzy after spinning round with DH a few thousand times!!


Erica - liked your post - made me laugh, sounds lot like me & DH! If he offers me chocolate though I'll kill him!!

Hi to all the newbies - sorry we're a bit down today but Holly is a v v special person & her bad news upsets us all.

Hi to everyone else - I know I'll miss a few names - not intentional!  Catwoman, Jilly, Shazia, Molly, Cathy, Manda, Babyfish, Gwen, Vil & Moosey, Jane, Kelly, CR, CK6, & all the other crazy girls!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow

Oh Jess  , I have food allergies too my love so I do understand and yep we have everything organic....stopped going to Waitrose for now as just can't afford it..so lovely Sainsburys it is.(mind you we are veggie so at least we don't have to pay for meat and I bake all my own treats, coz of the allergies so that helps with the cost too)
Tell you what, I won't mention the C word but I'll do you a special free from everything, virtual one to make up for it  
Chin up m dear....treat yourself to a grape!
lol
Minow x

ps thanks Jillypops....thought it was probably something like that but feeling a bit too   to day to work it out!!


----------



## ERIKA

Afternoon gorgeous girls   warning..........first & VERY big me, me, me post coming up   sorry but you've all been so great about "my letter" that I thought I'd tell you what's happened.
Have a great bank holiday everyone   (welcome & good luck Doods   & sorry Jilly I was going to say Angie but she's dead so Betty seemed the only option   )

Well girls I won't be doing my letter now, but for the right reasons not because I've bottled out   Basically I was lying in bed on Weds night thinking about what to put in my letter. DF knew I was awake & asked me what I was thinking about & I said I wanted to tell him but couldn't face another row   so he said there would be no argument & he WOULD listen. So I told him I was going to write him a letter because there was so much I wanted to say but I never got the chance because he always said it was the wrong time, didn't say anything or just got mad. He said he didn't want a letter he'd prefer me to say everything face to face   So I thought I'd better give it a go. I started to   not for any particular reason I think I was just so full of so many emotions but he cuddled me & listened to what I had to say. We ended up talking for 1½ hours   

I told him how much I loved him, how our relationship was the most important thing in the world to me, how much I needed his support & understanding etc. I then went on to say that when out journey started 4 years ago I was worried about having a baby & how I'd cope whereas now my worry is not being able to have a baby..................my how time changes things. I explained how much I hurt, how my sisters pregnancy is very difficult to handle as I hear about it all the time, how if anyone had told me what I'd end up doing to try & get my dream   I would never have believed it. I didn't expect to do Clomid, 3 IUI's & then be faced with the prospect of IVF........I didn't think that was going to happen to me. But it has & it hurts every single day & I feel a failure for not being able to do what most other women seem to do without even trying/wanting to. I told him how you girls were my lifeline   because no-one else understands, how because we spend so long apart when he is home ttc seems to be all we talk about & I appreciated that drove him mad   but our relationship is different. I said how hard it's been doing the hospital appts alone, bouncing round off 4 walls at night when I'm all alone, keeping everything secret at work & I told him how I need direction, a plan of where we are going. I said the majority of our disagreements/rows are due to him not talking/opening up & he agreed with me   He said he found it hard but would try harder so I felt alot better about that   We talked about age, what we both wanted & finally agreed that we needed to be singing from the same songsheet.

Then I listened to his side, he said how much he hated   on demand, how I often mentioned CD days   & it didn't just spoil that day but that week. How life didn't seem about "us" anymore & then he talked about IVF. I was stunned at how he felt about that. He looks on it as surgery & isn't sure that he wants to do it because he "doesn't want to put me through all that". He went on about things going wrong & MRSA etc & I was amazed how he felt & told him how I felt & that if he had opened up a bit more I would have known that.

So the situation for now is that he doesn't want to see anyone about IVF but he is going to read some of the books/articles I've got at home because if he's dead honest he actually doesn't know or understand any of it. We are supposed to be having another in-depth chat after he has done that although I have told him that I want to give IVF a go, I want/need to try every option/avenue that I can before I move onto the next   I just need to eliminate some of his worries. Unlike me he's not worried about having to get the funds together his only concern is my health. So I've left it for now but will sort out his reading material for when he comes home next weekend...........I know dog with a bone comes to mind   Then I'll try & leave him for a week or 2 & if he doesn't bring it up then I will.

I feel loads better for letting it all out   even though at this precise moment I still don't have a plan. I have printed off the (Infertility Is.... thanks to Kj.x) & told him to read it as I must confess to having felt/done the majority of things on the list & until you read them all you can't believe it! 

Thanks to you all for your advice & support I appreciate it all & only wish I could make you all realise how special you are to me.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

Wow, Erica!  That sounds so much better! 

It sounds EXACTLY like my DH about 18 months ago.  Now he's fantastic & really understands - so hang on in there.  Men just have NO idea cos they don't read the same articles/mags as us or discuss it with their mates.  It's totally alien to them.  

I do find it easier to tell people at work - mainly cos I'm v emotional & am no good at hiding my emotions!  Also, means they don't keep harping on about babies when I'm about!  Also, having so much time off makes me feel i kind of "owe" them an explanation.  It doesn't work for everyone but it makes my life easier if they know - sometimes their "sympathy" gets a bit much though - I know they're only trying to help & nothing's perfect!

Give your DP time - he's probably still really frightened of the worst case scenario - no baby.  My DH confessed that when i said I couldn't live without having a child it terrified him & made him feel like bailing out cos he felt helpless.  I think I've got over that stage now (hopefully) thanks to all you lovely gals on here!

Good luck Erica, keep us posted!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p

Just re-visited the iui Girls on Aug 2nd!! My wedding day!!! Thanks to everyone for their kind messages - we did have a mega lovely day!  

Trying to read as many posts from the 2 weeks away!!!!  

Really should be doing some work!!  

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Thanks Jess   it's good to know it's not just my DF!!!!!
Everything you said is right & I do feel so much better. I think we can move on now & we are both more aware of how the other one feels. Fingers crossed anyway. This rollercoaster is so hard isn't   
Have a great weekend & enjoy catching up with those posts!!!

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Erika...so glad that u had a long chat and a cuddle...I hope it helps you both honey. I struggle sometimes too with my DF...we had a long chat last weekend and he explained that he just sees how much im hurting and hates it because he cant fix it. I think so long as u keep talking u can get through it. Hes my strength but sometimes i forget how tough it must be for him seeing me in tears and pain etc. Its a shame we cant them all to talk to each other..it helps so much having u guys..but then we all know what men are like.

Have a good weekend chick and to all of you..lots of love xxx


----------



## babyfish

Erika - Pheeeewwww!  So pleased you had your chat.  It was so necessary by the sounds of it. And so much better than having to resort to the letter in the end.  I'm really pleased for you.

Sending love and hugs to you all and hoping you all have  lovely weekend.

Fish x


----------



## shazia

Erika  YAY      Well done sweetpea.

Holly, no idea what to say to make you feel better, believe me I wish I did know,   

Bunbun  

Good news this end, received my letter from Woking this morn and dh has got appt for SA on 01/09, then counselling and nurse appt on 06/09, and then cons appt on 09/09. Well chuffed!!!!

Love to you all


xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Wow Erica,be proud of yourself you have made great progress with dh,its so hard when all this infertility messes with your relationship,my dh is very good on the decision making cos he leaves it all to me,he is happy if I am happy kinda thing,but I must admit sometimes I would like help making the decisions,and I wish that he would try and reasearch some info into tx instead of me having to teach him,but hey we all have our probs,on the bms side of it we find it v.difficult as dh works permanant nights and is so tired at the w/e.anayway thats enough of that


D-Welcome to the mad IUI girls,you will fit in here   good luck with this cycle   

Got to go-tea is calling

Kelly x


oooh shazia-just saw your post-progress


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all,
Holly - sending you more   I've been thinking about your news all afternoon and feel so upset for you. But, as Molly says, you MUST talk to your con before coming to any conclusions/major decisions. My heart goes out to you and your DH.
Erica - Well done you! I can understand your DF being wary, but from all the girls I've spoken to who have had IVF (two of my friends have had it and both were successful), the only part that's remotely surgical is egg collection - that's done under sedation and you're in and out in half a day. The embryo transfer part is just like IUI. I honestly think that if you've done an injected IUI cycle, you're three quarters of the way there - the only part that is different is the egg collection, and given the fact you're in hospital for half a day or so, MRSA shouldn't be a problem.
I know that, emotionally, IVF is much 'heavier' than IUI - a whole lot more is invested both emotionally and financially and it feels as though there is much, much more to lose. Perhaps your DF is as afraid of that as he is of the 'surgical' part? A negative with an IUI is bad enough - for you AND him. A negative with an IVF cycle will be ten times worse (and that, really, is the part that terrifies me the most). Perhaps that's what really frightens him, too. For as long as I could say, 'Well, if this IUI business doesn't work, we can go to IVF...' I sort of felt safe, because I never truly believed I would get as far as IVF. But I have, and I no longer feel safe because we've got the big guns out and if IVF doesn't work... what next? I just wonder if that's what holds some people back from IVF - the idea that it's the last chance saloon, and they'd rather keep it up their sleeve on the never-never as an option rather than take the risk of it failing. 
Sorry... I'm rambling on a bit!  
Thanks everyone for your good wishes about the HyCoSy. It was a bit painful, but not too bad. Thankfully, they used a saline solution rather than the bubbly stuff, which is probably why I wasn't writhing around in agony. However, I was told by the lovely little old lady who did the test that I have a 'beautiful uterine cavity.' So there you go. They didn't look at my fallopian tubes, so it is still a mystery as to which one is blocked. Or if, indeed, either of them are blocked at all...
OK, a few more personals...
Jess, if you're doing egg collection in five weeks - then yippee! 'Cos I've been told that if all goes well, I'll be  having mine done on September 30th - exactly five weeks time! Which means we can be cycle buddies...  
Jilly - Can't get over how much work you do for your customers! Are you the local landlady, or a complete saint? I'd say a complete saint (and a bit of a   at times). Do your punters know how lucky they are?
Julie - Have a fab weekend. Glad basting went OK - sending you tons of           that it's third time lucky for you - I've got all my hopes pinned on you, madam! It's high time the IUI girls had some good news.
Lots of love to Shazia, CK6, Molly, BabyFish, BunBun (really sorry to hear your news  ), Keemjay, Marsha, Kelly and all my other fertility friends. Sorry if I've left anyone out.
Holly - a mass of           heading your way. I think there is a huge surge of love and concern from all your IUI friends up and down the country winging its way over to you this evening.
See you all later,
C xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar

Holly

Sorry to hear your news a big   for you and DH.

Erika glad you are making progress   

I cant believe how sore my injections are, they are ok at the time then an hour or so later my leg gets really sore until the next day, my neighbour is a nurse she said she would do them in my   at the weekend for me and I will do them in my legs next week.

Lots of love to you all, hope you have a great weekend, weather up here in Bonny Scotland is rubbish, raining and cold   think summer has gone.


----------



## shazia

Jilly sweets its for egg share ivf (eek!!)

Blooming punters how dare they, want me to come and sort out    

xxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar

DH gone to footie so thought I would make some macaroon, never made it before, and now I have coconut chocolate rice crispy cakes   as you can see it didn't work out.

Jillypops hope you have a good night dont get to  ,


----------



## kellydallard

Katrina,      ,sounds a bit like what I did the other day,I went to make chocolate rice crispie cakes but couldnt be arsed to wait for them to cool,so I ate the mixture instead mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm    

Kelly x


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
well just finished reading all your posts, you have a day off on here and it's like a month's worth of reading!
Well today girls I feel better,     virus thingy has gone, nearly finished tablets so feeling good!!!!!!!Kelly sorry hun, did I give you my germs?
Holly huge huggles to you hun, you've been through the mill a bit lately, I just wanted you to know I am thinking of you, and I hope you and DH are ok, itr isn'tr fair all this crap happening to the nicest people!!!!        
Shazia you have had your app's quick Good Luck! with egg share
Catwoman glad everything was ok, and you have a beautiful uterine cavity!!!
Erica, oh hun I am so glad you have been able to talk to DF, you have to hun you can't bottle things up, DH doesn't want to have IVF for the reason that something might happen to me, as I'm always in hospital and always pick stuff up, he's scared that will happen! I think DH def doesn't want IVF, but I still don't know he said he will if I really want, but what he's concerned about us is our lives being in the hands of others, well he actually said in the hands of Clowns, as DH is annoyed I recently had my op for endo, and I still have the pain, so in the hands of people who don't really know what they are doing!!!!!!!which I can see his point, and if is unsuccessful there is ten times more hurt then IUI, and they just want to protect us! it's hard hun
Good luck ********** on your 2ww, you have to get a BFP we are due one.
Hi to everyone else, Babyfish, Loopylo, Jess Marsha Mouse, and everyone else, and HAPPY BANK HOL WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!
Going out with our friends Sunday on teh pop  looking forward to that, so went and bought myself a new top earlier!!!!and jeans hee hee!
Then Dh and I went for a spin on his moterbike which was fun, and had icecream!
just going relax tonight! with choccies and a dvd!
hope you all have fun!!!!!!!
LOve Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Wohoo Cindy-glad you feel better babe    bet you have got loads of housework to catch upon on!!!  

Jilly and julie,hope you both had a good night lastnight  

Well I am off out to dinner today,thankgod cos I hate cooking unless its cakes    

Big Hello to all the others who are too lazy to get out of bed and come and chat,only joking

Kelly x


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Girlies,
Just a quick catch up,
KJ,    What a great job you have (but a hard one), I'm just a care assistant on nights. I really miss the contact you have on days though. (looking after the elderly)

Kelly..   Know why your not telling your mum this time round, I didn't tell mine about our 1st iui, I felt worse for not telling her when It failed and she did not know, so this time round she knows everything. But I know she will fuss over me, tell me not to stretch and bend, keep your feet up etc..  Oh love her. They mean well and only do it because when you become a mum, your one for the rest of your living days.  Hope it all goes well.

Erika..    Sorry to hear your AF showed..Glad you had it out with DH fingers crossed he will come round. Men are a bit strange when it comes to tx they look on it as not natural, but it is natural to want a baby, doesn't matter how baby gets here as long as baby is healthy and safe. chin up your getting their with him, (slowly,slowly catchy monkey)

Now just to have a quick moan. DH and I had an awful arguement yesterday, I had worked the night before after having 3hrs sleep DD came in to ask me if I was awake. told her no not yet. DH starts shoting at her for waking me then she starts to cry, so any way I'm up now with a very bad mood. So we start to argue then he says the most hurtful thing ever to come out if his mouth...  Get some other man to do YOUR next iui as I have had enough, with that he took DD out of the house. Returning an hour later saying Have you calmed down yet, so more words were said, then he realised he was out of order.  He always uses my infertility against me, I just rise above it now. As that's the only thing he can use against me. Silly F****r
Sorry for my moan just needed to tell some one about it, strangley enough we went out yesterday for BBQ had a really good time.  Even thinking of doing another family hoilday with his family.  We say such nasty things to each other, but I've been with him 10 yrs I know i have to take them as words and nothing else.  As he will be doing things to please for the next few days..

Hpe everyone else has a good bank holiday.  Must write everyone's name down to remember you all.
                                                   Love The Mouse xx


----------



## kellydallard

ooh crikey marsha,

I hate the arguing that comes with all this infertility stuff,it doesnt help matters,I hope all is ok now,sometimes the best thing to do is to forget what was said and try to carry on.

Chin up chuck

Kelly x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi all, 
Holly - I am so sorry that you have had such shocking news  . If you are reading our messages of support - i hope that you try not to conclude anything until you have spoken to the consultant. you are on a rocky road at the moment and my heart goes out to you. but i believe that you will come out the other end though i reckon that's pretty hard to contemplate at the moment. let us know how you are...  
Catwoman - pleased that all went well and your cervix looks good!  
Marsha Mouse - men! they are so sensitive but emotionally constipated. he obviously bottles it and then explodes - but that said, what a horrible thing to say!!   are you ok now?
Cindy - sounds like your Sunday is going to be perfect!    
Julie - how's my cycle buddy doing....!
i am ok. done loads over the last few days - me and mum went out shopping TWO days on the trot! no other news. 
Love eva xxx
PS.   to the other 2ww girls


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Struthie - just read your post on IUI turned IVF thread and I am really sorry it wasn't good news.  
With love
Eva


----------



## Holly C

Good morning best ones  

Just a quick message for now to say thanks for your messages.  It's so nice to feel so loved by you all.  I really feel that I would be so alone and a lot less strong if I didn't have you.  

DH came straight home on Friday and he made an appointment with the consultant at the clinic, which is for Friday morning.  I know what it will be about as I've researched it all on the net but waiting until then is like the second week of the 2ww.

Will be back later.  Hope you're having a lovely bank holiday and Jilly - hope the sun shines in the lakes today!

H xx


----------



## marsha mouse

just been serching the site for clues on bubbles   ^Bubble Gum  I'm now very confused about the whole thing so I will just have to wait to see what the out come is.
Weekend has got better since our arguement on sat. We camped out in our friends garden well I didn't, i stayed on the couch (5 * hotels for me only  ) My DH and DD stayed out there with his two mates and their sons who are 2yrs and 6 yrs, us girls stayed inside. We are now starting  to paint our hall which has taken us a year to get this far,  as we had to have new stairs, windows, plaster and doors and door frames so yes complete mess, but we are getting there. Enjoy the rest of the BH.
                                                            Love The Mouse xxx


----------



## struthie

Thanks everyone,the witch turned up today so at least we can get on with round two,got serious doubts about the timing of it though.
Do any of you get ovulation pians,if so when after getting them do you have the IUI?

Lovely day isn't it,just gorgeous!


----------



## Freckles

Holly - so sorry to hear your news. I hope it turns out that they can do something for you that you haven't found on the net. Will be keeping everything crossed for you on Friday. xxxx

Hi to everyone else, so many of you I'm not doing v well remembering the names!

Happy BH
xxxx


----------



## rachael md

Two very quick pms from me. 

First of all, Holly, my heart goes out to you and dh.  I hope the consultant can explain things to you and help you both make the right decision on next steps.  fingers crossed.

Erica, sounds like your discussions with dh was also a biggy - well done for getting it out in the open because it is really difficult and when things aren't gong right the slightest thing can be taken the wrong way.  I hope that you will continue to talk and share your thoughts and feelings, love to you both.  

rachael md


----------



## Holly C

New Home

    

H xx


----------



## Holly C

Thanks Freckles and Rachel MD 

Rachel - I can't believe you are already 22 weeks!!

New home this way....

>>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35868.0

H xx


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05

2ww Baby Makers 

       

Minow 02.09.05
Julie 09.09.05
Eva04 07.09.05
Ms Jules 09.09.05
Professor Waffle 09.09.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

LoobyLu
Freckles
Struthie

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

         

Babyfish
Shazia
Kelly Dallard 
Marsha Mouse
Katrinar
Cindy
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Holly C - break until September 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CK6 - Back to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - Going to IVF/ICSI
BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption


----------



## professor waffle

Hlolly

Can you add me to the 2ww wait list, due to test 9th Sept (or later)? 

Morning lovely girlies, Jilly, Julie, Feckles (hows the 2ww?), Katrinar, Looby,  Kelly, Eire, Minow & everyone else I've forgotten hope you had fab weekends   has been shining down here! Have been doing as instructed & been resting/taking it easy (apart from having hear failure whilst watching the cricket on Sunday). 

Will be off to Turkey the day after testing   for the holiday we booked last December! Hope to have good news for you before I go & I expect to see lots of   when I come back!!


----------



## struthie

Morning everyone 
I rang the clinic and I have to go for a scan at 10.45,yuck day 2 of af!
And to pick up clomid,and I'm also going to be having menopur injections every other day.

Not looking forward to the scan,anyway off to have a shower!

Hope everyone is ok,and enjoying this lovely weather xxx


----------



## babyfish

Morning everyone.
Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.  
Ours was really lovely.  Spent Saturday night with friends at Kenwood having a picnic watching Katie Meluah(sp?) concert.  Really fab evening.  Sunday went out for lunch with more friends and then went to the Notting Hill Carnival for a mooch around.  I've lived in London all my life and never been before!  It's just not my scene really.  Can't think of anything worse than squillions of people all off their heads and raving. (I've got a bit old for that now!!!) However, it was actually really good fun and the weather was beautiful and the atmosphere was great!  Won't go again, but at least I've done it now!  And then yesterday we spent the day in the glorious sunshine by a lake with another picnic and friends and my 21 month old godson.    Sorry it's all over now!

Am off swimming this morning to work off some of the picnics now.

Will catch you later.

Fishyx


----------



## Minow

Morning girls

Hope you all had fab weekends....was lovely and sunny here so lounged in the garden....heaven!
Feeling very pre af today so although trying to still be positive am also feeling a bit doubtful. Coz of last pregnyl injection can't test till Sunday but basting was a week last friday so have a feeling af may arrive before I get to test. Trying to put feeling down to something else but after all this time you know how well we know our bodies  

Anway I won't dwell on it, what will be will be.

lol to all
Minow x


----------



## kellydallard

Morning you wonderful lot!!!  

Julie-glad you had a nice w/e,please dont think the worst yet hunny,I know its hard not to but you know what they say,it aint over till the fat lady sings     

Minow-hows it going??I really hope it isnt af on her way,keeping everything crossed for you babe    

Babyfish-sounds like a lovely w/e you had  have a good swimming session  

Jilly-hope the meet goes well tonight !! Hope you catch up with your ff there too,let us know how you get on x

Struthie-hope your scan goes ok,luckily I have never had a scan while still bleeding,best of luck and remember they see it all the time so try to relax(yeah right) x

Holly-How are you lately?? Wow the list seems to be getting huge lately,or is it just me??

Big hello to freckles-dont worry hunny,you will get used to us all soon     

How are everyone else this fine   morning??

Well I am off to my induction at the gym and I am sssoooo not in the mood,but hey on I plod.

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW

Morning everyone. Sorry not many personals as I have just missed too much!

 for Holly. So glad your DH has made the appointment with the c/s. Hope waiting till Friday doesn't drive you too   Been thinking of you lots... x

 for KJ. Hope you had a great w/e hun. x

Erica - I'm so pleased that you and DH have cleared the air and can start to move forward. WELL DONE YOU!   

Shazia - good luck for your appts, glad the ball is rolling.  

   for Minow.

 to Julie, Jilly Babyfish, Jess and all you lovely ladies. xxxxxxx

Well I had a GREAT weekend. I met up with Candy & Jacob on Sunday. She is just as lovely in person as she is in cyberspace and Jacob is such a cutie and SO good and gorgeous. I had lots of cuddles. 

This morning I woke about 5.30am after having a horrid dream that my DP fell off a cliff right in front of me and I had to climb down to get to him. It was awful. He was awake and asked if I was okay and I started to tell him my dream and just burst into tears and couldn't stop crying!   What a dreadful start to the day! 

Well, enough about me - love to you all,
   
Molly
x


----------



## Catwoman

Hello smashin' girls!
Julie – still sending you those        for a bfp. It's still early days and I'm counting on you to restore my faith in IUI!  
Holly – hope you're OK, honey. Thought about you a lot over the weekend. Best of luck for Friday; we'll all be rooting for you.  
Jilly – ooooh! Meeting up with an ff! Hope all goes well. Loads of     coming your way for the IVF meeting.
Struthie – really sorry to hear about your BFN. Are you OK?
Molly – poor you! I had a really bad dream about DH about a month ago, I dreamt he was leaving me and saying, 'I just don't love you anymore...' I was heartbroken, woke up, saw him lying next to me sleeping peacefully, and had to practically sit on my hands to stop myself from slapping him around the chops and calling him a b*@%%@d!
Big hello to Eva, Shazia, CK6, KJ, Erica, Kelly, Babyfish, Minow and all the other gorgeous gals.
Well, I haven't stopped spotting since the hycosy on Friday (it's getting worse). I don't have too much pain or signs of infection, so I'm wondering if it's breakthrough bleeding from starting the Pill last Tuesday. Has anyone else had bleeding four days after a hycosy or HSG? I've called the hospital, and one of the nurses will phone me back later today.
Oh… and my neck's bloody agony. Wish I could say I'd pulled a muscle with lots of 
 but I think the not-so-sexy truth is that I knackered it while doing some weeding.
Right, off to enjoy a coffee in the sun! Lots of love to one and all, 
C xxx


----------



## keemjay

morning all 
i had a bit of a nuts start to the day - i was lazing around in bed reading from about 7am, really getting into my book, and just before 9, i thought i'd have a look in my diary to see how the weeks gonna pan out...  there it says team meeting 9am TODAY, with big chief boss making an appearance. i start to run about madly, it takes 20 mins to get to the hosp..i check the schedule for the meeting and see it actually says 9.30am - praise the lord - then remember i have to fill in  my time sheet to take with me - quickly do that, get dressed, run out the door. skid to a halt in a parking space (mercifully there is one, v unusual) at 9.29am. then i look again at the schedule, it says a meeting room that i've never heard of, nor have any idea of its location. finally find it and barge in on meeting which is NOT my meeting, go red and back out, find somebody else from my team also lost, everybody's mobys switched off, eventually meet somebody from  team who's been sent to find us. sit down at meeting at 9.50am. PHEW!! bad news is the new little boy i was going to start work with has sadly died, so i'm still no further forward with any more work, prob good job i didnt ever start with him and start to get attached 

hope everyones had good weeekends, wasnt the weather amazing, and still is  we had the baby naming ceremony on sat which was lovely.  Emotional, but just perfect. In the end i decided to do the snowdrop bulb thing as a separate gift rather than planting them in with his tree. so i got a lovely oblong planter, planted snowdrops in it, found a lovely little stake saying 'GROW' and bought some of those wooden painted letters to make his name, which i am going to glue on the side when i've varnished them to protect them. i blu-tacked them on in the meantime...

on sun we went to a local thai food festival and then i took my mum again yesterday as dh was at footie in Ipswich. i have eaten FAR too much this weekend!! I finally coughed up to my Mum about our new plans (and the fact that we had 2 IUI's this year which she didnt know about) she was fab, very supportive, think it was all quite a lot to take in and she soooo wants us to get a baby, i think it will take time for it all to sink in that her grandchildren are going to arrive with possible baggage/problems. her only expereince of adopting is that of my friend who was lucky enough to get a 4 month old, so i think she was thinks that'll happen to us. and maybe it will, who knows......anyway, it was a load off my mind to final tell her, am pleased its done...

molly - glad you had a fabby time with Jacob and Candy, tho a little bird told me somwthing about an explosive pooey nappy  your dream sounds horrid  hope you have got over it now....looking forward to friday... 

holly      to you my lovely, will mail you in a little while

catwoman - sorry to hear about your bleeding, sorry dunno what thats all about. hope your neck feels better soon 

minow and julie - put those positive pants back on RIGHT NOW     

laters all

kj x


----------



## Cindy

Hello
Isn't the weather lovely!!!!!!!
  to you all.
Keemjay glad you had a chat with your Mum, I felt so much better for telling my Mum about adoption and treatment, still don't know what to do, have had the form here from the adoption agency for three weeks, but haven't filled it in, I did post a message on the Adoption thread the other day, but no-one even posted back  just wanted a bit of advice from people who had taken that path, but they weren't interseted maybe they don't want to love me like you lot!!!!!hee hee
I definely think I don't want IVF, but then its like one day yes, one day NO!!!!!AND I don't know whether to have another go of IUI first, but then I feel we are lying to the adoption agency, as you go on their list and you are not suppose to be having any more treatment!  
Hi Catwoman hope the spotting gets better
Kelly how was gym   
Molly glad you had a fab time with Candy and little baby!
Holly how are you today?
Hi to Shazia, Marsha Mouse, jilly pops and all you other lush FF!
Have a nice night
Cindyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cindy

Girls just a quick question bit gross but when you are having some LOVING!!      DOES lots of the    come back out of you when you get up?
I lie down for ages aftrewards DH has even hang me upside down (there's  a thought for you all) but nope it always comes out, so I don't think there will be chance of a natural miracle if all the little swimmers are coming out
thanks girls
Cindyxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Cor Blimey Cindy I am glad I have just finished my dinner    only joking hunny. I find that too and I always wonder if its worth it if all that is coming back out(eeeewwwww) but alot more goes in than comes out   Ddont worry about it,you are doing the right thing by keeping your feet up,god knows I have lost count of the times I have fallen asleep afterward with my legs up the wall and a stiff neck   I also know what you mean regarding ivf,its ssssooooo hard to make a decision,hope you come to a choice your both happy with soon x

Gym went well,the LOVELY   man showed me how to use all the machines and I stayed for a workout,felt much better afterwards.

KJ-sorry to hera about the little boy  .what a busy day you have had,bet you were glad when it was all over.The present sounds fab,what a lovely idea,knew you would think of something x

big        to all those on the 2ww and who will be testing soon x

Lots of love to everyone else I have missed

Kelly x


----------



## jess p

Oh Cindy you are funny!!

The worst is when you stand up afterwards & sneeze & it shoots out like it's jet propelled!!!!  Aparently it's not a prob as the first bit is the top quality stuff!!! Yuk!!

Jess xxxx


----------



## Minow

Morning girls  

Well another gorgeous day for most of us, sorry if you are in Scotland and it isn't but I do think it's meant to be warmer and hopefully noone is caught up in the storm in America. We have a friend who lives in its path so are trying to make contact to check they are ok. I'm sure they will be though they may well have lost a lot.

Well still feeling pretty sure af is on her way. At the moment I just feel sad, silly coz what made me think it would work first go for us....I just thought surely it's our turn for something to go right for us. I know I should still be   and I'm really sorry I'm not. My reflexologist said yesterday, you never know so try to remain   and I know she and dh who keeps saying the same are right but i just feel I know  
I'll be at mils when I test and for a couple of days after as I've got a couple of gigs near there and I just know she will swamp me with sympathy which will make it worse....does that make me a bad person for saying that? It's not that I want her to be pleased it hasn't worked it's just that she can swamp me.
I'd better stop now before I get too maudlin. I'll try and keep a glimmer of  

Hope you are all well and have a lovely day. Not got a lot planned today so i can feel time in the garden coming on. Got to go see whether we have caught that pesky mouse that's been eating everything in the shed.....and I mean everything, even the plastic containers!

lol
Minow x

ps, sorry it was a bit me me me this morning!

pps, Holly, sorry it's not a good day for you. Time does drag so when you want it to go quickly doesnt it...if we could just curl up and go to sleep and then wake up when it's all over!


----------



## Holly C

Good morning  

Just thought I would pop on first thing to see how you all are.

Julie - I so hope you're wrong this time and AF is not going to put in an appearance.  I really want it to work for you so much.  I'm sending you some   and   and of course some     for good measure but I understand what you are saying and as for the waiting - totally know what you mean.  I won't start my own moan but having a life on hold is no life!

Minow - hun that goes for you too.  Please don't give up yet and thanks for your words  

Jilly - been thinking of you at your meeting and catching up with your fellow FF!  How did it all go?  Can't wait to hear about it.

Molly - what a horrible dream to have.  I gave it some thought and I understand it very well.  I hope  you're ok and everything is falling into place for next round.  Good to hear you took some time out for you after your very busy time at work.  Fantastic to hear you met up with Candy and little Jacob!  What is this about an IUI girls get together??

Marsha - I hope you and DH are ok again now.  It's horrible to be fighting at a time like this.  I hope that he realises how hurtful he was to you.  Thinking of you.

Kelly - great to hear you enjoyed the gym - even if it was the eye candy in particular!!  Good luck getting into it!  I always find that the hardest bit is getting there.  Once I'm there I really like it.

KJ - gorgeous one - thanks for pm    It sounded like a morning from hell yesterday!  So very sad about little boy.  That would have been hard going for you right now so maybe someone was sparing you that particular heartache.  Your Mum sounds the best! 

PW - will definitely add you to the list - thanks!

Catwoman - how's your neck today?  Isn't it so unglamourous to get these old aches and pains from doing nothing more than weeding!!  I get sore from sitting at the computer - how geeky is that!  Anyway - hope your spotting has stopped now.  I didn't have anything except for immediately after my hycosy so maybe it is the pill causing it.  Did you get any answers from the clinic yesterday?

Erica - how are you today sweets?  Hope communication is still open and positive and DF is doing his reading and getting to grips with what IVF involves.  Have you or he ever watched Maybe Baby or read Ben Elton's Inconceivable?  It annoyed me in a few ways but it's quite a good way to get a bit of an insight but does have it's hard and tender moments too.  I think my DH had a good understanding of it after seeing it - even though it was before we started ttc.

Cindy - I think what you've just described is pretty normal.  Apparently as Jess explained the good stuff is the first stuff that goes high up and the rest is semen which helps to transport the swimmers.  I did laugh at your post Jess - it's horrible when that happens - certainly takes the moment away!!  

Jess and Caroline - thanks for your pm's too  

Not sure why but I had a very dodgy tummy yesterday with my lunch disspearing down the big white telephone..... sorry TMI!!

DH finished work yesterday and it went really well.  His clients were glowing about him and the work he did for them.  He left very relieved but started beating himself up about being a perfectionist!  You can't win!!  We decided to go out for dinner and to the pictures to celebrate.  Had a nice evening and he is so much more relaxed.  We went to The Island - Babyfish was it you that went?  It was good!  Ewan McGregor looks really dishy in it too but if you're not into Sci Fi - give it a miss. 

We're off to Cornwall next week camping in a Eurotent -  you know where everything is on site and you just turn up.  We haven't been camping in years so I'm quite looking forward to it.  Just hope the weather holds! It will be good to go away. 

Only two more sleeps until the appointment....

H xxxx


----------



## keemjay

morning campers, snotty snivelly kj here, dont know WHO has given me a flippin cold but i would like to shoot them 

julie sweetiepops - sorry to hear af looks like its coming, bl00dy old b*tch. i know you dont want to hear it but just keep hanging on in there, just in case...you are only just over a week in, maybe just maybe something is implanting? i'm not hanging up my orange knickers just yet

you too minow, its bloomin hard but it aint over till its over. do you HAVE to tell your mil the results, can you not keep it a secret or say you're not sure yet. the last thing you'll need is someone smothering you when you just want to be alone. will dh/dp be around?

cindy - yep i get dribbly drawers too, even after laying down all night....word on the street is that its just the erm...juice...and the actual wrigglers stay up...

catwoman - hows the neck today, and the bleeding?

holly as always             aaahh just saw your post, lovely to hear from you, is it me or do you sound just a little bit brighter  glad dh's job finished well and that he got a glowing report, no more then he deserves i'm sure 

laters

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Morning loopy lasses,


How are we all on this bright sunny morning Well I started opk's today(day 11) nothing diddling yet,but I am sure I am starting to get ov pains,eeeekkkk  I havent got my scan till next Monday   hope its not too late.

Julie-You know your body better than anyone,I really hope its not af on her way but atleast you have a plan in place for if she turns up,think I will be joining you if you go the ivf route   x

Minow-It doesnt sound silly with you not wanting to be swamped.I totally understand,We have decided not to tell anyone this month as last time it was our 1st IUI and we told everyone   and it did my head in,my mum wouldnt leave me alone.I mean I am now on day 10 and she is still asking me how I am   I know she means well though.   

Holly-I really hope these last two sleeps go really fast for you babe !!Im jealous,Cornwall !!! I love it there,where abouts are you going?

KJ-Shoot away   it was me with the stinking cold and I hate to tell you it stays with you for ages  ,I have a congestion headache everyday   hope it passes soon.

Big     to all the other lovlies,how are we all today

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu

Morning wonderful ladies.....

Julie..what can I say hun...just think what u say to us in your position...big hugs..and i really hope it isnt the witch AF thats coming to u..xxxx

Kelly..keeping my fingers crossed that theres no ov for u until after monday..ive got my next scan on Monday aswell so im opking too..normally ovulated by now but hoping its just gonna be a late one (with the cyst and all that).

Holly hope the weather holds for ur camping trip..sounds fab..!! Hope those 2 sleeps go quick for u honey!!  

Big hugs to everyone else..best go do some work he he lol xxx


----------



## Candy

Holly      Keeping everything crossed


----------



## kellydallard

Looby,

Thanks hun,so we are opk buddies then    lets hope we both get a posotive one this cycle  .Are you on clomid this month Have you stopped taking any other drugs as this may make you ov later??  

Kelly x

Candy-great to see you on here,hows gorgeous jacob doing,has the colic cleared up


----------



## g

Hi there,

    Julie i'm so sorry that you are getting AF pains , but remember it isn't over yet.

  Cindy , I read your post on the other thread and I feel exactly the same way as tou do. We have been invited to an initial meeting in a few weeks and really don't know what to do. We are also seeing the specialist the same week to see if he can shed some light on what happened to me. DH is now keen to adopt but I'm  reluctant to give up treatment.

  I think I remember you saying you were going to Swansea for treatment. I grew up near Swansea . Although we can't be cycle buddies perhaps we could be 'decision' buddies?
                  Luv
                    g


----------



## loobylu

Kelly..we sure are...

Took clomid day 2-6 as normal..but Prof Waffle tells me that the cyst I had (just fluid left now) may have delayed my follie growth..which sort of explains things. Why teh hosp couldnt have told me this i dont know..thank god for u guys!!!!xx


----------



## shazia

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been around for a couple of days but always checking in on you.

Julie and Minow, as hard as it is still try and stay positive, can see no sight of fat lady yet!

Jilly Hi sweets, really hope meet went well, looking forward to hearing about it, hope b/h wasn't too manic for you. xxx

Holly glad to hear you are feeling a little brighter, keep going girly xx

Huge hugs and kisses to you all

Shazia


----------



## Catwoman

Hello gorgeous girls!
Julie – keep the faith, my girl! You never know, your AF symptoms could be down to implantation. I know of so, so many women who were pregnant and swore their period was coming. It's still early days, after all. Sending you tons of               for that BFP. Can't believe you're back on reception, though. Bah!
Holly – lovely to hear from you. As you say, only another two sleeps until Friday. Sending you tons of           and a big, fat, sloppy Catwoman   (eww!)
Jilly – really pleased that last night went so well.   It's great you've met up with a fellow FF girl, too.
Cindy – ooh, you made me laugh last night! Yes, it's perfectly normal for that to happen (though no less gross for that). From what I've read, some of the, ahem, 'flow' is down to the semen liquifying once it's had a certain amount of time in your, er, bits. Hope that makes sense! The fittest swimmers will already be doing their finest front crawl through your fallopian tubes. So don't panic! (By the way – I come from Cardiff orginally, living in London now – so I used to live just down the M4 from you!).
Big hello to Shazia – Shazia, you mentioned once that you had visual side effects from Clomid – that you found going from a dark room into a brightly lit room pretty horrid. I think I had a similar side effect, too – I'd get a sort of flickering sensation for a few minutes, especially if I actually looked up into a light. Thing is, I still get it – only very rarely, but it happened to me last night after I'd been watching TV in a dark room, and went into my brightly lit kitchen. I am going to mention it to my con next time I see him, but did you ever get any feedback from yours? And do you still occasionally get those side effects too, even though you're off the Clomid? 
Hello and lots of love to Minow, KJ, Babyfish, Jess, Eva, Erica (where are you and how are you, honey?) and all the other gorgeous gals.
I called the hospital about the bleeding yesterday, and they said they were sure it was down to 'old blood' finding its way out (sorry if tmi… oh, and it's lunchtime too… sorry…) It has now started to ease a lot. And my neck's a lot better, too! I can actually turn it to the right! Hurrah! Funny how you take these things for granted.
Right, best get back and do some work...
Lots of love,
C xxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Thanks Jilly! My ed loved it, but it's been put back from the November to the February issue. It's because it clashed with a piece in the November issue about post-natal depression, and it can't go into the Dec or Jan issues, as they're meant to be fairly upbeat 'cos it's Christmas! I really don't mind, but the trouble is that the more time goes on, the more I think I need to add to it… also, by the time it's published, I'll have been through my first IVF cycle... so I'm sure I'll have even more to add. 
Believe it or not, we're working on November at the moment, and about to start on December – most monthly magazines work about three months in advance. So today, on one of the hottest days of the year, we're planning our Christmas gift guide and testing mince pies... all very strange!
Once it's published, I'll make sure all of you get a free copy  
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## Minow

PW THanks so much for my first ever pm!!!!!!!!!  

Can I just ask you girls a question to try and calm me a bit or rather lift me again. As I said I feel like af is coming but I know that people have said this and it's been preg. Can I explain how I feel and see if anyone can turn it into a positive?!
Basting was 2 weeks this friday and the hospital said to test this sunday. Yesterday i woke up with the sort of warm feeling i get in my tummy in the run up to af...not pain as such but warm is the best way I can describe it. Implantation would have occured by now and I've had no spotting at all. Usually af is exactly 14-15 days after ovulation for me but of course I've been having the drugs so i guess that could be different. I had my last Pregnyl a week ago. After that I was tired and my nipples felt like they were on fire and they looked very different from usual. Now although i still get sleepy (but hey, what's new there!) my nipples are pretty much back to usual and the only difference is that my boobs are bigger as they usually are pre af. Warm ache is still with me and I'm feeling emotional.

OK, I know what you are going to say....time will tell and stay   but really is there any way this could be preg or am I right and should I just sit back and wait for the old witch to turn up?

Oh bum,  , I've just read this back and I'm so silly, how can anyone give me an answer. My reflexologist said yesterday that she felt I was more stressed than I was letting on to anyone, possibly even myself.....how is it possible not to be stressed. I've had the radio on all morning whilst dong stuff and it's all been babies babies babies!
Could I just hibernate between now and Sunday please?!

Minow x


----------



## ERIKA

Holly - So great to see you back   & feeling a little brighter. Thanks for pm, will reply when I've done the wages. Camping sounds great   & the break couldn't come at a better time.    for Fridays appt, just 2 sleeps sweetie. 
Jilly - Glad the IVF meeting went well   & you got to meet a FF member, great! Hope all us IUI girlies get to met up one day, wouldn't we have some fun. We could come & scare your punters Chrissie   
Julie -    sorry but I've got to do just what you said we'd do, DON'T give up just yet   I know you know your body but hey where there's a will there's a way. Everything crossed for you special "cyber" pal.......reception   never mind on the plus side you've got 2 short working weeks!!
Catwoman - Thanks for your message & you didn't ramble I appreciate everything you had to say   It's nice to know I've already "done" 3/4 of the treatment having done injected IUI's so it's just the egg collection & putting back to conquer   I totally agree on it being "last chance saloon" which makes the pressure so much more intense & failure harder to deal with. Still I want to take the risk so I've got to get DF on side   Bet you can't wait to start on the 30th Sep & I can't wait to follow your & your beautiful uterine cavitys progress   Hurt your neck weeding...........yeah right.....whatever.......sounds more like sexual gymnastics to me.
Kelly - Cake mixture, you naughty girl! Glad gym   induction went well, I'd be lost without my gym classes, it's the only thing that seems to get rid of my stress! Hope that + opk comes soon.
Babyfish - Weekend sounded fab   lucky you concert, carnival & Godson.
Shazia - Lots of   for appt tomorrow & next week hun.
Cindy - Still   at your   story & at least you know you're not alone & it happens to us all.
Rachel - Wowwww   can't believe you're 22 weeks already, hope you're ok & everything is going well.
Minow - I know it's been said, but don't give up yet    pg & af symptoms are similar, fingers crossed for you the last few days are so hard. Hope the MIL doesn't crowd you too much.
Loobylu -   for scan on Monday & with the + opk.
Molly - What a horrible nightmare, poor you   Hope you're ok & I bet you loved seeing Candy & Jacob, he sounds gorgeous.
MarshaMouse -   hope DH has stopped being a   that was very insensitive of him. This journey is difficult enough without the rows & hurtful comments. Hope you've made up now.
Kj - Sorry to hear about the little boy   you really do an amazing job it must be so hard sometimes. Hope the cold disappears quickly & you must feel loads better for sharing everything with your mom, where would we be without them   
 Katrinar, Jess, Struthie, Freckles, MissJules, Professor Waffle & all you other lovely IUI girlies.
Back in a bit.....................

Erica.xx


----------



## babyfish

Please could someone maybe lob some ideas in my general direction...

Ususal cycle about 28 days give or take a day or so.  And usual period very non-eventful and usually all over and done with in about 3/4 days.  However, this AF came about 5 days late on day 32.  I had extremely large and rather sensitive bosoms beforehand and was eating for England.  It is now day 8 of cycle (counting day 1 as first day of period) and I'm still bleeding. This period has been extremely heavy and 'clotty'.  No pain at all, just heavy flow. (sorry for so much detail  )  I did do a preg test on day 30 and there was nothing at all - not even a faint line.  So my thinking is this.  Could this be early miscarriage?  Not sure.  OR, could it be a cyst that was there and has now dispersed and that's why so heavy?  Has anyone had any experiences that could throw some ideas up?  It's just so unusual for me and also boobs, up until today, were still large and painful.  This has only happened once before and that about a year and a half ago.

Sorry to be so ME'ish.  

Hello to all of you and special hugs to Holly - really hope you enjoy your time away - you need it.  BTW, it wasn't me who went to see that movie - I went to see 'Crash'.

Fishy x


----------



## loobylu

Babyfish...never say sorry for being meish..thats what we're all here for honey...
Cant help u that much...i know from what the others have told me that Clomid can change your cycle and make your periods heavier...so its prob nothing to worry about but if u are worried id give your clinic a call...

Hope it eases up soon xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Catwoman - Meant to ask   what's the name of your mag as I'd like to have a look? 

Erica.x


----------



## ERIKA

TripleJ - I understand what you're saying sweetie, you do know your own body but I'm not giving up on you just yet matey    I've just looked out the window as it's gone dull here after being so lovely   all day & guess what I saw, not a flock of gulls but a flock of     wooohhhooooo!!!
Minow - It's hard not to analyse every symptom, we all do it always hoping, always praying. Some of those signs are sounding good to me so don't give up    & I hope the next few days pass by really quickly.
Babyfish - I have found that the whole treatment thing has totally buggered up my system. I had a regular 28 day   for over 20 years before all of this. Clomid made my cycle 34/35 days, I bled heavier but for fewer days & had pain for a whole week before she made an appearance. IUI with Clomid & injections made my cycle 31 days or so & same scenario. My last 2 AF's have still been like I'm having treatment ie. 31 days, pain beforehand, heavy but bleeding for fewer days. I guess the drugs stay in your system or maybe your body has been through so much that it just takes a while to get back to normal. I hope this is all it is & not the other things you mentioned   
Jilly (aka ChrissieSharonAngieBetty........oooohh do you do hotpot you seem to do everything else   ) a meet up at yours how lovely. How would you recognise members like me with no pics in gallery? What am I like then? 

Erica.xx


----------



## babyfish

Hi - thanks  Louby and Julie.  Not on Clomid at the mo, so inclined to think you are right - just a heavy bleed or a cyst.

Thanks again.  Off out into the sun as have done my work for the day! 
Big love.
F x


----------



## babyfish

Thanks to Erika too - sorry was away from desk and you responded.  

xxx


----------



## keemjay

guys - slightly off topic but have you read this - any thoughts, anyone heard of mooncups before?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34552.0

kj x

julie - there's flying pigs here too, you just wouldnt believe it........


----------



## ERIKA

Kj - Off to read about mooncups    
Julie - Cyber pal........here they come           
Jilly - Blike   ?? At least if you can't cook you can nip to Greggs when you're running all your errands. Petite  but I hope I do smile like my   
Have a good evening everyone, love &   

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Off home now too ladies...have a good night all lol xxx

Ps sticking to tampons..the rest sound far too messy xx


----------



## Holly C

Mooncups    eewwwww!  Hear what you are saying tho but there's no way I could bring myself to use them...  I'm all for natural cotton towels tho and those of you who don't like those please use the natural organic cotton tampons.  There are just too many dioxins in the main brand ones.  You can get them online from www.greenfoods.com  

H xx

PS back later for personals


----------



## loobylu

Holly..what do dioxins do? Sorry for being dense....xx


----------



## keemjay

lol the idea of organic tampons coming from 'greenfoods' like yer gonna eat them  

thought that would distract you all for a while  i think its fascinating - if they were cheaper i might get one to try out. will be watching to see how the girl that bought one gets on with it...

hiya holly - have you had a nice day? think you must've been out doing something nice in the sun as i havent seen you around....

kj x


----------



## shiningstar

Everyone hope yous all had a good bank holiday weekend.

Day eight of injections and went for a base line scan, I had 4 follies, 19,18,17 and 15mm, were hoping to do insemination on Friday, nurse on the fone to say hormone levels to high so this cycle has to be abandoned   hopes were so high this morning now feel the rug has been pulled from right under me.

Good luck for those on the   sending you's some   think positive, you never know.


----------



## babyfish

Oh Katrina - so sorry sweetie.  Sending you love and hugs. xx


----------



## keemjay

awww so sorry katrinar - you must be soooo disappointed hun
have a hug  from me to you

fishy - how ya feeling this eve? sorry i forgot to respond to your post earlier. ireally dont know thw answer but i do know i've had a months before where its been heavier and a bit lumpy and its crossed my mind that its a v v early m/c....

kj x


----------



## shiningstar

Thanks girlie's  need some   right now, DH due home soon so will get lots.

My same sake is making a mess of America right now, DH said this morning he's also felt hurricane Katrina some months  

Thanks again


----------



## kellydallard

Katrina-sorry hunny,I know you were excited about tx going ahead     hope your ok??

Kelly x

Jesus-im sure I just saw a   flying


----------



## Cindy

Good evening girls
Well I'm glad I made you all laugh with my   story, but thanks I'm glad I'm not the only one hee hee!
Had a nice day today, week was hetic but then come home and DH got this week off, so as soon as I walked in DH jumped on me
    then he took me out for tea at a local pub, which was yummy then we called over our mates, just got in.
Phoned our clinic today, to see about doing IUI next cycle, and first of all the nurse said I had to wait to see my cons, and I said well that's not till Oct, that's a joke, I would have had three periods by then, and in total four months we've missed since last go, and she was like "oh well that's the way it is" and I just kept on that I wasn't happy, anyway she rung me back and it's ok, so we're probbaly going do it next month!!!!!!
Holly hun we've got next week off too, we were trying to get a last min deal abroad but they are too expensive so we were thinking of Cornwall for a few days, and DH said that the paper says its suppose to be INdian Summer next week   
G hun it's hard ain't it, knowing what to do, I keep thinking about seeing a pyscic, Dh is from Swansea where are you?
Catwoman and you you little welshy!!!glad you rung about bleeding
KJ think it was me that first bought the germs on here and give them to Kelly!!!!!!SHOOT ME!
kATRINA SO SORRY HUN I hope you are okxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hi TO Shazia, Jillypops, Kelly(gym chick),
Marsha Mouse, and all you other sexy FF
Hey did anyone watch Messiah 4 over the weekend?
night night
love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cindy

Kelly how have you got so many BUBBLESI HAVEN'T GOT HARDLY ANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hello everyone
i thought today i had some morning sickness - but then i realised i had eaten a WHOLE packet of jelly babies on my journey! then i felt like i had AF pains - but i have been holding my tummy in as it's a hot day and i was wearing skimpy clothing....        
oooooo it's such a lottery isn't it!!
julie - stay positive. i hope one of us gets some good news. 
will catch up with the rest of you tomorrow. 
love eva


----------



## jess p

Cindy - just boosted you up to 100!

Julie - hope you're not on reception again in the morning - you shouldn't be so bloody gorgeous/lovely - serves you right - if you were a hideous minger they would keep you well hidden! 

KJ - that mooncups thing is bizarre - a girl at work kept raving about them a few months ago - I thought she was making it up til she bought one in!  Would make lovely Christmas decorations if sprayed gold & glittery - perhaps Catwoman could use this idea in Essentials!! 

Holly - are you a secret employee of organic companies? Puregreen foods have expanded their premises due to "phenominal success" so when I went to re-order my wheatgrass they weren't shipping out cos moving so I didn't have any to take on honeymoon!!!  

Babyfish - I had horrible AF like that when I had my big cyst (4cm) - cons said it would just come out as part of AF (yuk!) .

Catwoman was it you asking about Clomid side affects?  I still have them a year after taking it!! My hearing has never returned 100% & my eyesight is now worse at night (could be just that I'm past it!).  It really didn't agree with me - I'm hoping the ivf drugs won't be as bad but somehow i think they could well be worse.  


Phew! What a scorcher it's been today - back to work tomorrow!     Can't wait ... yeah right!

Good luck to all you mad, crazy 2ww ladies & to everyone else.
Had major ov pains today so just off for some red hot luvin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow

Well good morning all you lovely girls

First.....where have all the bubbles gone, never did find out what they were.....actually wasn't today the day it was to be explained and now we've got something else!!!! 

Still not feeling very   I'm afraid. DH and I decided last night that the 2ww is far worse than the injections....and coz of the pregnyl I have to wait and extra couple of days too!!!! Oh roll on SUnday and put me out of my misery.....mind you if af does turn up before as i suspect she may I guess that would have the same effect though the clinic told me I still had to test as I could still be preg.
I had said yesterday that boobs were back to normal although big (as usual pre af) and they still are but I can add that when the cat jumps on them when lying in bed they hurt!!!.....poor cat got catapolted across the room!

I hope you are all ok and have a good day. Time for a shower i reckon as yes I'm expecting a delivery again and once again I think better to open the door in a fully dressed state than not! 

lol
Minow x


----------



## keemjay

julie LOL at mooncup dream   

kj x


----------



## keemjay

hmmmm fair enough, but that doesnt explain the evil bubble burster out there who can swipe off bubbles 100's at a time
perhaps its all a detective thing, we have to hunt the bubble burster down, and whoever fins out who it is is the winner!! maybe not....

hurrah my cold has dried up  i forgive those nasty germy people. see how i kept off the boards a bit when i was sneezing, short sharp posts.... - thats what you should do next time you have germs, then we wont all catch them 

jees - cant believe summer hols are over already. hope the kids get used to your new name quickly and dont make too many mistakes  

catwoman - so how bout a mooncup special in your mag? i'll trial it for free as part of the research as long as you pay for the thing!

minow - sorry i hope we didnt ever give you the impression that the 2ww wasnt complete and utter TORTURE!! its hell isnt it, but you're nearly there sweetie 

julie - i'll give you a choccie bar if you can find mooncups in your dream book!! bet there will be something to with blood and AF in there tho...not sure whats happened here but this morning i woke up to find a pile of pigs in my garden, looked like they had crash landed or something....

cindy well done for stamping your feet at the clinic, its the only way sometimes 

laters all

kj x


----------



## Minow

You did all tell me that the 2ww would be hellish but I kinda thought...yer but I've done loads before....hmmmmmmm, not like this though!!!!!

On the Mooncups, I had a look on line coz being as eco as i can I thought they sounded like a good idea....bit grim and pukey sounding on the emptying front (actually on the inserting and removing as well) but eco sound and I should probably put the world first before my squeemish tendancies....anyway just 2 things....1, kinda worried it may get sucked up never to be found again (is that really silly? the thing is that little piece of dangling string is very comforting normally!) and secondly, did anyone read the comments from users?
The thoughts of connecting with the blood on a different level.....using it to water the plants or .....oh my goodness did I really read this......use it in paintings! Are these people totally  . I have to admit to being quite happy to flush the old witch away without looking. Do they have similar feelings towards all bodliy functions.....you could open a gallery of works entitled don't waste bodily waste or something....poo sculptures, menses art, things suspended in wee, snot art (giving the picture depth and texture)......um excuse me whilst i just go and throw up (sadly I think not a sign I may be preg but more of an over active imagination!!!!!)
lol
Minow x


----------



## keemjay

LOL minow - i did read some comments but not those ones, i missed them!!
i'm sure tracey emin will do something as gross at some point 

i dont think the mooncup could disappear, its a very tiny hole at the top of the cervix.....

kj x


----------



## Minow

yer but the thought of having to rumage around up there looking for it whilst bleeding is pretty gross!!!

I read that very question on the Q&A thread on the site and they said you should take a little bottle of water in with you to wash it before re inserting it.

Still all a bit grim!!!

minow x


----------



## keemjay

hmmm, i agree it could get very messy, esp if you end up, as i always seem to, in a public toilet with NO LOO ROLL  one person commented it was soo easy as you didnt always have to remember to take handfuls of tampons with you...but it would seem instead you'd have to have a bottle of water and tissue handy instead....did anyone else think it reminded you of a baby bottle teat?!
spose one would have to be organised, not me then maybe 

minow, i have to have this out with you, its been bothering me for ages - i cant bear looking at only your poor cats ear all the time in your avatar pic - could you make it smaller maybe so we can see both the cuties at once puurrleeeeease.....i havent time to keep scrolling along and up to get my kitty-fix 

kj x


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi gorgeous girls

Hope you are all OK. Been trying to catch up on goings on over the last few days but bit difficult at work with the BIG PINK LOGO on my screen. Feeling a bit down at the mo because don't think my crap abandoned IUI cycle has worked despite still taking the drugs and copious amounts of BMS. With my one experience of being pregnant that didn't stay I had massively sore boobs from a couple of days past ov and I always use that as my benchmark now.  

I am wondering the following: I had a Hycosy about three years ago and things were OK. Since then I had an early  m/c followed by loads of pain so was given antibiotics in case it was an infection. Could this mean that my tubes could have blocked since the Hycosy? Has anyone ever had two of these because I am thinking of asking my doctor if I should have another one?  

Going on holiday in a couple of weeks which on one hand I really need to get away from work and the pregnant people and on the other had really wish I couldn't go on because I was pregnant.

Sorry for the selfish post. Inspired by the conversation going on around me at the moment about how DREADFUL it is that the Humphrey's Corner baby cot bumper has been reduced in the Mothercare sale when my colleague has just bought it. Oh just f off... 

Love you all...


----------



## Minow

I would change the piccie if I knew how too....I'll ask dh to help later!   that I am!!!!

 poo and pants to baby talk! yesterday I swear everything on the radio was baby baby baby!
You're safe here we talk about mooncups and cats instead!!!!!

lol
Minow x


----------



## kellydallard

Morning my fellow mooncups      

Ok so I think we are all agreed that the mooncups sound dddeeeeeesgusting!!!!!! Well Still no posotive opk which is good cos I cant have any tx til next week,so I really hope I dont ov at the weekend.I am really not in the mood for   lately either,im now day 12ish and we have only done it 2 times  . Anywho how are all you today 

Julie-      dreaming about mooncups   more like nightmares,when you have a look in your dream book have a look for nasty dreams for me !!! I keep having terrible dreams like we are gonna have a bad car crash or drowning etc and I dont like them   .still thinking nice thoughts for you     

Ok KJ- I get the hint about the germs-suppose it didnt help by doing a huge snotty sneeze all over the computer eeeewwwwww.

Minow-Thinking of you hunny,I know the 2 ww is v.v.hard,I was a wreck,I couldnt take my mind of it st all.stay posotive    

Eva-how long is left of your 2ww,any more af pains??      

Jillypops-why did you have to say GREGGS-now I want a steak bake mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Going to go and have some pasta for lunch then wake dh up and drag him to the gym              

Ctach you lovlies later

Kelly x

Miss Jules-Just read your post-sorry I cant help you but I just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you loads


----------



## kellydallard

Thanks Julie,Love you fur baby by the way,Im gonna change my pic to one of Oli in his school uniform


----------



## Miss Jules

Thanks Poppets you’re so good to me….I am going to look up that Hysterosalypingpong thing and see how it is different from what I have had. Keep poking my boobs to see if they hurt yet. Does that make me a bit weird? Think so.

I have one thing to say on the mooncups. Mingin’. Sorry to offend any of you eco-friendly chicks out there but I could NOT handle that. I would be scared that it would fire out like a bullet if I sneezed. Also my acupuncturist said that Chinese medicine advises you to let AF ‘flow’ away from the body as it is healthier.  How do you spell 'bleuuuurrggghhh'

xx


----------



## kellydallard

Miss Jules I believe it goes a little something like this :

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Jules




----------



## babyfish

Hello beautiful ladies.  !!!!WAFFLY ME POST ALERT!!!!!  Sorry just getting off my chest...

Did my yoga class yesterday - aching like buggery today!   And today went swimming and then went to the hospital for my regular haematology appointment for blood tests to see how I'm doing. It went ok - blood stable - but ended up discussing my mortality with the doctor in the context of an insurance claim I'm making and it got a bit miserable.  The thing is, when I'm feeling well like I am at the moment, I don't like to be reminded that I'm not well.  Does that make sense?  Anyway - I'm not dying (which is evident in lots of ways) - but it was a strange conversation to have had and means I just have to be very careful not to get sick coz that could do me in!


Then got onto the IVF chat.  He had been contacted by consultant Obst asking about my condition and how IVF/pregnancy could affect me.  And my doc - "Could be very dangerous" BLAH BLAH BLAH - I knew all this - but it could also cure me!  So that's the angle I'm working on.  IVF is not going to happpen for a long time - I really don't feel we've exhausted all our options yet and really I need to know that we are both in good working order and then I think perhaps we'll try IUI a few more times - safer and less invasive.

Sorry to waffle - all in all it was a pretty negative meeting but I'm determined to stay positive.  I absolutely hate feeling low and I have decided about a month ago, that I have a choice.  I either walk down the 'Woh is me and ain't life ****' road or I can walk down the 'It will all work out in the end - let's just ride the wave' road.  Going for the latter as the other road is just so destructive and I'm so sick of being sad.  I've remained in really good spirits for the last few weeks.  Got a little teary after appointment as got scared and then spoke to DH and he put my head back to normal.  Bless him - what would I do without him?  That's definitely a road I don't want to go down!!

Sorry girls.  Loving that I can just offload - doesn't merit a response, I just needed to vent.

Love you all.
x


----------



## cathyA

I'm living in a parallel universe i think! Its all talk of mooncups and bubbles!

Why are they called mooncups?    I thought that was something you did with your nether regions  .
Bearing in mind that my cervix is located somewhere near my eyeball, do you think I should try them or not? Brings to mind Christopher Timothy !   (hands up who's too young to know what I'm talking about  )

This bubble thing - I thought it was all to do with how much cabbage you'd eaten!!   . No one would want to snaffle DH's bubbles, thats for sure!!

V excited about tomorrow eve and meeting some of my chums. Feel we should have a lap top with us so  you can all join in with a virtual party in the chat room while we tell you all the gossip - you know - whos wearing what, who can't dance (me!) etc etc.

Toodleooh - off to press my slacks for the big night.

Cathy


----------



## Miss Jules

Fishy    you ride that wave girl! Vent all you like, I know I do and my 'problems' are minor compared to what some of you girls and your loved ones have had to deal with health-wise.

Keep on going and I KNOW it will all work out in the end. Make sure DH keeps on huggin'.

xx


----------



## keemjay

hey cathy, i know what your talking about!! i dont think you have to put the mooncup up as high as your cervix ... i think the moon name must be some clever (not) about cycle being affected by the moon....or for you its referring to how high your cervix is 

also v excited about tomoz night - cant wait to see my garden plan too  good idea about virtual laptop party but i think we'll be having waaaaay to much fun....

see ya there!!

babyfish, just been reading your post, so sorry you are having to go thru all this [email protected] but respect for pushing your head up high and carrying on  not sure exactly what your conditon is ( sorry did i miss that?)  and how preg might cure you? if you'd rather not say on here you could IM me - or ignore me...not a prob..

well gotra fly, have a photo job yay!!

kj x


----------



## loobylu

Convinced u've all gone mad he he!!!!

Mooncups..what can i say....eeeeeehhhhh yucky! Could always try sellotaping a beaker in your pants..same difference he he!!!

Sorry i've not been around much...hitting a really busy time at work for the next few weeks..least its stopping me thinking about my follies not growing this month and my scan on Monday..

Hope ur all ok..lots of hugs and love and stuff xxxx


----------



## babyfish

KJ - have just sent you a PM.

x


----------



## loobylu

Holly..will be thinking of u honey....xxxxx

Good night to all you other ladies xx


----------



## babyfish

Holly - really thinking of you for tomorrow - sending you loads of happy and positive thoughts.

love, flowers and rainbows for you honey...

                 

Fishy x


----------



## MollyW

Hey everyone! 

Fishy - big   for you. What a horrible discussion to have.   to you for keeping positive and taking the "ride out the wave road". Not easy to do I'm sure, but I'm certain it'll work out for you. x

KJ - I looked at the mooncups and I have to say, my first thought was of washing them out in public toilets! OMG - imagine if they really take off, there'll be queues for the washbasins as well as the bogs in future  and we'll all be trying not to look as we put our lippy on!  I've ditched the tampons over the last couple of years (also on acupuncturist/GP recommendation) and find the pads are fine. Holly - do they do nice thin cotton ones (with wings?) I have thought about them vaguely, but had the feeeling they're gonna be huge like the old ones my mum had years ago with loops and a belt! 

Good luck LoobyLu for scan.  

Miss Jules -   for you. F***, F*** and more F*** to the office baby chatters!  

Julie - your dream sounds almost as scary as mine the other day!  I'm sending you some     vibes and no   as I'm sure you're not gonna need them! I haven't got anything black & white to wear to the meet tomorrow (apart from an outfit that's been in my wardrobe since the early 90s which may have to do). I seem to remember you bought a black & white top off ebay. Can I borrow it please? I hear the prostitute look is SO in this season. 

Jilly -   at getting your IVF support group off the ground, hope your clinic can be used as a satellite...

Minow -     for you. 

And Holly -     for you too sweetie. Hope it goes okay tomorrow.  

Sloppy   to Candy & Jacob.

 KJ, Cathy, Starr, Looby Lou (hope you're better sweets  ), VIL & Moosey (and Holly, if you're up to it!  ) see you tomorrow! I'll be the one with no fashion sense. 

Love you all,
       
Molly
x


----------



## Minow

Sorted out my piccie now thanks to dh so you can see my kitties in all their glory! - well you may have to squint a bit now coz it's very small!!
Just spoke to mil about the weekend and next week and me worrying that I'd be swamped with sympathy which would make it hard for me to cope and get on with work and she said she understood and would treat me the same as usual and wouldn't mention it at all! SHe was fine about it, trouble is I fear she may not be able to help herself but at least i broached it!
Tea time  
lol
Minow x


----------



## marsha mouse

hello Gals,
    Sorry tried to take in all that I have read in the past few days.  Hope all girlies on 2ww have managed to keep sain, when will you be testing.    
DH and I made up we are back on lovey dovey terms. wedding anniversary (6 yrs) on sunday. It's candy or iron for gifts this year so I bought him some strawberry laces (sweets) he loves em!!!   I did make a big hint that thorntons would make up for our fight. 
Kelly just lie back shut your eyes honey  
Babyfish,  keep positive honey, I also missed out on what your condition is, but I need not know honey. My Dad has leukemia has had that for 2 years so it is very draining keep going to hospital for blood test etc then going back there for trying for baby. It is good to keep positive but know sometimes it's hard. My Dad thought he would of been dead within a year of finding out about his leukemia but lucky for us he is still here and has had NO treatment yet. Lots of positive thoughts  and a few bubbles being sent to you. 
Hope all the other gals are OK, Looby lu,  julie,  Shazia,  Minow,  Holly,  Katrinar ( hope your inner storm is now calming down hun)
Eva,  Keemjay,  Miss Jules, Erika hope all is going well with DF only time will tell has he said anything else about IVF.
Hello to all the others I've missed out.


                                    Well you lovely lot I'm of to a wedding reception at 7.30 so better go get ready.
                                                                                  Love the Mouse xx


----------



## keemjay

minow thats MUCH better, thank you so much sweety, now i can enjoy the pussies in all their glory, so to speak 

molly - will be lookin out for your 90's number, good job i've met you already or i might be going up to all sorts of people wearing odd clothes and asking if their name is molly 

just for fun as we've had oh so much amusement from the mooncups...

http://www.downsizer.net/Projects/Reduce%2C_Re-use%2C_Recycle/How_to_make_your_own_washable_menstrual_pads/

kj x


----------



## MollyW

OH MY GOD KIM!        

I've seen it ALL now!!!! The rainbow ones are I take it for the eco warrier hippy chicks out there, what about the leopard skin ones? Can't see Bet Lynch washing her own menstrual pad somehow...... 

Molly
x


----------



## Minow

THe thought of a leopard print pad  I don't know whether to  or   !!!!!!!

I will use re usable nappies, but make my own pads?...you know I think mooncups are looking more appealing!

When I say nappies....this is for when (  not if  ) we have a baby....I don't mean for myself. I may have heavy af sometimes but i'm not at the needing a nappy stage yet!

Oh well, trying to learn a few notes before the gigs so better get back to it.

lol
Minow x


----------



## MollyW

Eeeeeeeewwww.....and they look like they're made of fleecey material - it's gonna get awfully hot down there!


----------



## kellydallard

Cor blimey ,you would get right bum fluff from them wouldn't you   ,whats next -wearing white trousers with no sanitary protection at all??   emrace your body-how about bogg off and embrace your own you filthy mares        

Anyway-you would be proud of me,I rode my bike to the gym,had a sweaty session   then went for a swim,than cycled home and walked to my mil to pick Oli up-phew !!!!

Julie-wow thanks for the dream meanings,I obviously have some issues    how are you feeling ?

Holly-thinking of you loads hunny        

Marsha-glad you have made up,mmmm thorntons,oh my god now I need chocolate.

Babyfish-sounds like your having a hard time lately babes,hope your ok ?? x

Looby-any news on ov yet-I still havent had a posotive opk  

Big love to all

catch you tomorrow

Kelly x


----------



## shiningstar

Holly Good luck for tomorrow hope everything works out for you and DH  .

Is it not good to try ourselves this month as the FSH was a little high and there being 4 follies?  As Im not sure about this the nurse said not to but feel this is just a waste.


----------



## nellyp

Hi to all the IUI girls - most of you won't know me as I'm not a regular contributor on here, but I suspect there may be one or two of you who know me simply as 'nelly' from another forum.

And that's why I'm here - I guess this is the place I might find Alex (known as alex28 on here I think) and Struthie, and ask "Are you having trouble over at the Repromed forum?" 

I can't log on - and I can't even look at any posts! 
nelly


----------



## struthie

Hi Nelly 
Are you a detective!
No I haven't been able to get on there since last night either xxx


----------



## Minow

No need to wait 'till Sunday to test. AF arrived early this morning (exactly 2 weeks after basting) with avengeance.    
I know I was prepared but I feel very empty.

Heading off today for gigs and won't be back till wed or thur.

I hope others have better news than me.

Love to you all

Minow x


----------



## loobylu

Julie...you hang on in there hun ok! Im sending evil vibes to the AF witch for you in the hope she stays away!!! xxx


----------



## keemjay

for you julie (and no prob not triplets but theres always the chance of it dividing into twinnies...)

                     

minow, you've gone now but sending you lots of   and   to tag along behind you on your journey. 

got a busy busy day so must get on - first stop sewing machine to put finishing touches to my dalamation print homemade sanitary towels...

kj x


----------



## shiningstar

Minow sorry to hear your news send lots of   you way.

Julie hang in there send you     .


----------



## MollyW

for Minow. So sorry sweetie... Hope the MIL behaves herself. x

Katrina - ooh hunny, I know what you mean about it being a waste - but if the nurse said not to try then I think I'd go along with her. Not sure how the high FSH would affect things, but would be a BIT scared at the chance of quads! 

Julie       - you hear! Hoping for double trouble for you too! x  PS. Thanks for the top - will wear it with ((ahem)) pride!

KJ - see you later. Leaving about 10.45am.... 

Holly            

Love Molly x


----------



## kellydallard

Hvent got long but just wanted to say


Minow-Im so sorry hunny,I really hope your ok    

Julie-When are you due to test?       

Party?? what party,im jealous now,I wanna go  


Be back in a bit x


----------



## kellydallard

Julie,I kew that honest          I knew there was a big meet just forgot,how crap am I?

Kelly x


----------



## shiningstar

Jillypops I am not taking wheatgrass, I dont understand this FSH as other people on here are talking about levels of 6.5 etc my nurse said their cut off was 3650 and mine was 3850 not sure if it is counted differently up here?   quite confussed.

Yesterday at work I went to take my nasal spray opened my bag then went into a panic didn't put it into my bag this monring so had to get boss to drive me home, wasn't where I left it at home, OMG it was in my bag  , but couldn't bring myself to tell her      I blame the drugs, need to do my roots to get blonde again so I can blame being blonde and on drugs.


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, wishing you all lots of luck especially Holly


----------



## Candy

Good luck Hulie, thinking of you all, new home this way ---> just as the little man wakes xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36132.new#new


----------



## Miss Jules

Happy Friday!   Came as a nice surprise to me 'cos I get Bank Holiday Monday and Bank Holiday Tuesday off at work.

Did you see that Kerry F got a BFP on her first go? Hurrah! Hope its first of many this month. 

Feeling AF ish today. Got some nice zits too which is a certie-bertie that it will turn up early next week. That will mean I have to take a month off and then start again on the cycle after 'cos that how they do it at my hospital. I wasn't expecting anything anyway so it's no surprise.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. It's supposed to be nice again. Have a great time all you party people. Hope (all of you that can) get drunk and disgrace yourselves so we have lots of juicy gossip.

xx


----------



## Holly C

Good morning - oops arvo!!

Thanks Candy for the new thread and thanks all soooo much for your wishes and positive vibe messages.  I really felt so hyped by it and then just as we sat down I got a txt and I knew it would be KJ - which was really like having the support right in the room!

Anyway - the news is better than we had hoped.  We went through everything and looking at my history and how I responded to the IUI drugs he felt I was in better shape than the test suggested.  While he's not convinced my eggs are the quanitity and quality of a normal 35 year old he's not giving up on me over one test.  I was sure that it was going to be an egg share situation with no option of using my own but no - he thinks taking into account my previous response and DH's problem we have a good chance and should go straight into IVF/ICSI.  This will give us a better indication of egg quanitity and quality at that point so we'll know more should it all go pear shaped then.

Of course being of the natural is best mind set - ICSI is far removed, so it does take a bit of getting your head around.  DH and I have therefore decided to stay in tonight and not go to the party, which is such shame.  Wish the test hadn't happened right at this point in time  

I'm feeling a lot more optimistic and hoping that this will be the right solution.  For our own reasons we're not keen on an egg sharing scenario and neither do we want to get into a situation we can't get out of - or get on the train we can't get off so here's hoping it works the first and only time - shudder.  

No one ever imagines this is going to be their future do they...

I hope I can be of as much support to you all as you've been to me.

Katrinar - I'm so dissapointed for you that your cycle was abandoned.  Just go for it with the BMS I say!  It's a shame your clinic don't offer to aspirate the extra one off.... 

Julie - Surely AF can't be on her way already.....  Really hoping she's not  

Molly - I've missed you now but have a fantastic night!!  Also - those natural pads come in the wing and slim line variety but sadly not in the flash designs that Kim is whizzing up on her machine as we speak  

KJ - Have pm'd you  

Minow - So sorry to hear of you BFN.  What a total b*****d.  Poor you having to play on regardless and put up with the MIL   Take time for you both too.  Thinking of you.

Catwoman - thanks for your pm - we'll be on the next rollercoaster together and Jess S!!

Jilly - would be so much fun to turn up and surprise you at a meet up at your pub!!  Molly and Candy - shall we?  Aaaah just spoiled the surprise  

Babyfish - boy you've had a lot to think about.  You are so resilient and a real inspiration.  Your DH sounds the best too!

Cindy - so hoping the sun shines on us both in Cornwal!!

Miss Jules - YES great news abotu Kerry F - that's two IUI'ers this week - Katy A on Monday!  Fingers crossed you're joining them - zits and AF pains? - pah - huns you're preggers!!

Better go - DH is now fretting about how he had better get another contract smartish to pay for the treatment - arrrgghh you can't win!!

Big   and   to you all!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005 ​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

           

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05

2ww Baby Makers 

         

Julie 09.09.05
Eva04 07.09.05
Ms Jules 09.09.05
Professor Waffle 09.09.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

LoobyLu
Freckles
Struthie

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

       

Minow
Babyfish
Shazia
Kelly Dallard 
Marsha Mouse
Katrinar
Cindy
Laura
Teri
Jane
Molly - break for a while 
Manda W 
SMCC 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Aliso - going again soon
Jillypops - going again in Sept
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Holly C - break until September 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Leah
Le
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - off to IVF
Jodsterrun - Going to IVF 
Aliday - Converted to IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in August
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CK6 - Back to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - Going to IVF/ICSI
BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption


----------



## Holly C

Oooh Julie I do know what you mean and I think you just need a 

Loobylu - forgot to ask if you found out what dioxins are?  if not they are nasty chemicals that can enter our blood streams and can contribute to all sorts of diseases - indirectly tho... which is why they haven't been banned....

H xx


----------



## shiningstar

Holly thats good news, hope everything works out whatever you chose to do. Good luck.


----------



## marsha mouse

hello girlies....
Minow so sorry hun  
Holly glad things are on the turn for you guys, best wishes to you 
Katrinar go for it, I know there's a risk of multi pregnancy, but in for a penny in for a pound. I was told to hold back when I 1st went on clomid produced 3 follies but had a large cyst that needed to be removed so we went for it then when I had BFN, I didn't mind as we tried that month. So good luck with your quest hun..
Good luck to professor waffle, Julie, Eva and miss jules on your 2ww not long now that we are in september.
Well I'm off to carry on painting the hall, Catch you all later.
      baby dust for all
                                                                             The mouse xx


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all,

Holly-its so good to "see" you again,I have been thinking of you loads and I am so happy that the appointment turned out more posotive than you expected      I really hope you can now move on and know its still possible to use your eggs.Best of luck with everything hunny.

Marsha-happy painting!!

Well we are off for a picnic this afternoon cos we want to spend as much time with Oli as we can as he starts big school next Tuesday     .

Big love to all,catch ya later

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman

Holly, I'm so happy the meeting went so well! I know IVF with ICSI isn't the natural solution you'd hope for, but it IS, hopefully, a step towards a baby. And with me and the lovely Jess, you'll be in fine company!
I seem to have lost track of you all over the last couple of days (it's been v. busy here), but I do remember seeing KJ's message about the mooncups and wondering if the mag was interested in testing them! Hmmmmmmmmmmmm… I'll ask our health ed, but I have a feeling we'll be a bit short on volunteers!
Minow – I'm so, so sorry about your BFN. You must be feeling completely pants right now. Sending you a big  
Julie – keeping everything crossed for you!            
Hello to Jilly, Shazia (where art thou?!) the lovely Erica (are you still working on that DF of yours re IVF?    Hope all is well there – have been thinking of you), Jess, Eva – fingers crossed for this IUI, will be in contact soon  , Miss Jules – Ooooh, don't talk to me about zits. I had zit-free skin for years, until I had two months on Clomid. Now I have zits on top of zits, and no amount of facials seems to shift them... Hello also to BabyFish, Petal, CK6, Jess (thanks for what you wrote about Clomid side-effects – I'm really sorry you've suffered, too, but selfishly relieved that it isn't just me!) Molly, Kelly, Marsha and all the other lovely girls whose names escape me right now...
I'm still bleeding! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!      Phoned the hospital again yesterday, spoke to a doctor this time, who reckons that as the Hycosy was a week ago and I have no symptoms of infection, it must be breakthrough bleeding from the Pill – which makes sense, as when I was on it years ago I used to have trouble with spotting. I'm due to have a 'dummy embryo transfer' on Monday, which is where they take measurements of my cervix and uterus to see whether they need to stretch my cervix before the real embryo transfer to minimise the risk of trauma to the embryos (oh, the joys). My doctor said they'd give me a scan then, just to check that everything was OK. 
Nothing else to report… I'm just counting the minutes till home time...
Much love to you all,
C xxx


----------



## keemjay

hot news
theres 2 tickets for tonights party going cheap £40 for 2
come on then WHO'S COMING!!!!

kj x

catwoman -you can put me on the list for testing the mooncups.....

julie - now i really can see a


----------



## loobylu

Thanks Hollie..you learn something new everyday!!!

Have a good weekend ladies..big hugs and lots of love xxx


----------



## shazia

Hey

Gosh its been a while.

Catwoman really sorry hun I know u asked a while ago about clomid and I completely forgot to answer you. I was on 150mg when had the weird vision thing but luckily for me it didn't continue after I came off it. How long did you take it for cos you are not sposed to take it for more than about 9 months and def. no more than 12 and I had been taking it longer than that although granted it had no effect until I got to 150mg. Hope it clears soon and if not sweets I would speak to your gp. 

Holly so pleased that it was better news than expected, no more than u deserve! 

Dh went for his...... ahem..... appt at Woking yesterday and all went well, or so he informs me. I was going to go with him to get a butchers at the hosp but as we are going twice next week thought it could wait, and as didn't want to put any more added pressure on him let him go on his own. Next appt on Tues to see nurse and counsellor so should have more to report then.

Jillybabes like catwoman I didn't answer ur question about egg share, sorry. Exactly same procedure as ivf but if you produce more than 4 eggs (which u hopefully will) you donate half to a recipient. If less than 4 u get the option to keep all and have ivf just for you (which u will need to pay full price for) or you can donate all to recipientand have the next go all to urself................still with me!! If you are doing eggshare you normally don't have to pay but it does depend where you go, think at Woking you pay for consultation and any tests dh needs to have but treatment and drugs are free. Still need to find out if we are eligible yet but really hope so especially since the nurse told me that there are not a lot of Asian women who donate their eggs so are needed and although am only half its a help I spose.

Kelly good luck with Oli next week, its sad isn't it, I was bad enough with nursery, Toby starts on the 14th   . Do u work or will you be going to? I have had a year off and am due to go back 3rd Oct   really hoped would get pg and not have to but no go.

Love to all other girlies, big kisses all round


----------



## kellydallard

Shazia,

Im not working at the mo I was hoping to start something part time again when Oli started school but with all this tretment malarchy I just cant face it,It just adds to the stress for me!!! Have you got all toby's uniform ready,its scary isnt it

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## CR

hello it's only me from over the sea!

no log on at my holiday destination unfortunately.

but i just might have been lucky    cos you seem to have all gone madder!!   mooncups, leopard print towels...

julie, the chocolate queen, so glad to hear you are on 2ww.  really so much wishing you get the result you deserve.  do you not think that the af pains are being caused from the prog pessaries?  they defo gave me very very sore boobs everytime almost from basting.  AND remember i was absolutely convinced with the bleeding that i had that the iui had failed, so stranger things have happened.  the body works in mysterious ways, so keep them lucky orange pants on and i'll stay positive for you.  

holly, feel terribly guilty that you had bad news and i wasn't here to return the support you have so given me in the past when needed.  but you have today's good news.  they know their stuff at the nuffield, (my osteopath has just started tx with them also), so i have absolute faith that my nuff chums will get the bfp's they deserve.  when will you start the treatment?
oh, enjoy your camping.

ck6, are you ok lovely?

shazia, where have you been?

kj, sorry to hear about your drama with the appts.  

minow, so sorry to hear about your bfn.  are you ok?

damn got to go and do dinner, hi to catwoman, erika, marsha mouse, jess p, looby lou, katrinar, jillypops, kellydellard, miss jules, candy and everyone else, i have really missed you all whilst i have been away.

oh, i will tell you quickly, dinner can wait, got some celebration cake at work today, put it on the (new) car bonnet to get my keys out of my handbag.  anyway get home, look for the cake to give to dh, where is the cake??  i left it on the bonnet and drove away, and it must be sitting in the work car park!!  i left early, so everyone is going to think i didn't want the cake and threw it in the car park!!!
not really a funny story, i just can't believe that i forgot about the cake in the space of about 10 seconds.  mind like a sieve at the moment.

have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you are doing.  
sending love n hugs to you all.
so glad to be back with you all.
catch you soon,
crxxxx

ps Victoria in london, how are you getting on with the metformin and tx


----------



## shazia

Hi Kelly,

Yes have got all uniform now although had a nightmare with the grey trousers as different shops have different sizes and he's such a skinny minny. Asda 4 - 5 were way too big and 3 - 4 are fine whereas Matalan 3 - 4 and 4 - 5 are too small!!!! Have had to take back about 6 times  .
Looks soooooo cute though, may well do as u said and put pic in. 

Love Shazia
XXXXXXXX


----------



## jess p

CR -   at cake story! Fancy wasting a whole CAKE!!!!!!!!!!

KJ - can't believe that "make your own winged sanitary pads" page!!!! That is gross!  

My mum always used to harp on about how lucky we are having tampons - "in my day we were so poor we had to cut up old sheets & wash them out each month - all the neighbours knew when you had AF cos they were all hanging on your line! & we had to use torn up newspaper for loo roll in the outside loo cos we were penniless"
I always used to wonder if you ended up with newsprint all over your bits!  

Holly - FAB news! I'm sure you'll be just fine.  Can really appreciate that you & DH have lots to think/talk about.  The ICSI thing has been a real shock for us too - got to have top dossage of drugs as well - & been warned that I might not respond to the drugs so may have to revert it to IUI.  Can't really believe that this has happened to me!
Will you try straight away?  We are having it in next few weeks!!!! Bit scary & wish I'd tried harder to lose some weight! 

I'm sure we'll get to see a few FF pics in the gallery of tonight's party! Hope they don't get censored!


Catwoman - good to hear from you! I'm not doing the down regging on the Pill cos got history of thrombosis.  Got my app on Monday to work out schedule.  Got to go for scan on Day 1 & then jabs start! It's all happening so quickly - bit scary!

Minow - Really sorry about your BFN - it's awful - we've all been there & know exactly how crap you're feeling.  Hope you & DH are getting lots of support & tlc - we're all thinking of you.


Hi Molly & Cathy - have sent you some bubbles! You 2 always make me smile!! 

Hi Julie - have you been relieved of reception duty today?  Hope you get as far as testing day this month & it's a whopping great BFP!  You definitely deserve it but we all know that in this game that's not always enough! So sending shed loads of         your way.

Hi to all the other crazy gang members - Shazia, Jilly, Struthie, Kelly, CK6, Looby, Marsha, Manda (where are you?), Jodi (where are you?!!), Vil & Moosey, etc,etc,etc,

Have a fab weekend - we're off shopping in Norwich tomorrow & celebrating DH & his twin bruv's 40th birthdays - should be hangovers all round but I'd better only have one! 

Love to all!
Jessxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

i was naughty and did a pee stick test today and it was negative. i am day 11 (well i was basted on a weds so think that is what day i'm on!) today and there should be at least some kind of line. no surprise as i have felt absolutely nothing over the last few days. anyway this was always going to be a monitored cycle for icsi so not disappointed!
hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. 
holly i was pleased to hear your news. 
love eva
   Julie PW and Miss Jules


----------



## keemjay

eva naughty naughty girl, day 11 is kinda early  am keeping things crossed just in case

last night was great fun, we never got to dance - except right at the end, we were all too busy chatting lol. was sure jess P you were going to be there - didnt you sign up, or were thinking about it? i was looking everywhere for you  and i promised dh there would be ipswich people there - he wasnt impressed, thought i'd got him there under false pretences lol
guys we had £10 left in the kitty so i gave £5 each to molly and cathy to donate to FF and then they get to be charter members - hope this was ok, couldnt think what else to do with it except post a pound to each of you  

somebodys put some piccies in the gallery 

gotta fly

kj x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

jillypops
i know don't   me!
it's just the one lonely pee stick in my drawer was moaning 'use me, use me'... so i gave in! anyway i have thrown her away and there areno more now!
no news from AF is good news - so i am going to hold out until official date ...
eva xxx


----------



## Humph

Hello ladies

Do you mind if I join you? I have been reading the board for a while now and went back over all the BFP's that have occurred as a result of IUI. Impressive or whot?!

I am not doing IUI yet but may be in Nov so am keen to hear your experiences. Is injecting yourself as bad as it sounds? have a needle phobia so not sure about it.

Please keep posting... it is my information line!

take care all

xx


----------



## keemjay

hey humph - of course you can join us, as long as you dont mind being turned bonkers! read your post on the intro and meant to reply but forgot  you mentioned what to do in oct with dh - if you havent already planted a tree/shrub maybe you could do that as a sort of symbolic thing - something that keeps on living. or maybe write a letter/poem together and poss bury it with aforementioned plant? also just try and treat yourselves, a really nice meal out or cook something for eachother at home if your saving for txt  or maybe a loooong walk along a beach to blow the cobwebs out, but some special flowers (whats octobers flower??) and toss them in the sea (can you tell i'm a girl that likes symbolic things lol) with a flask of hot soup watching the sea (hmmm liking the idea of that one myself actually!)
just ideas....the babyloss board girls might have some ideas- you can pop in and ask them.they are a lovely bunch..

injecting isnt tooo bad, some do their own others partners do them...i believe clinics will do them if theres a huge phobia going on. you can get injector pen thingys that are apparently  very quick and easy but you might have to beg your clinic for them..i personally hated every one, dh did them and i acted like a baby every single time but they actually only hurt for a  few secs, enough time for a cuddle and kiss and it was all over. my prob was that i actually hated the fact that i was having the drugs at all and treated every jab as if it was poisoning me lol

does that help? prob not 

kj x


----------



## struthie

Hi everyone sorry I haven't posed on here for a few days,god you are chatterboxes!
Hope those that went enjoyed the meet last night,have seen the pics in hte gallery,nice to put faces to names!
There must be a pic of Molly somewhere - would love to see if she looks how I imagine her?

I have been so busy getting school uniform etc ready for Monday,my baby starts at secondary school,I am terrified for him,but he is not bothered! Its times like this I feel times is running out for us to have another baby.
Have spent a fortune on school kit this week,£50 on pe kit alone!

Today I have woken up with a pounding head and nasty cold,and am now sporting a very fetching red nose.
I have now finished the clomid,not had any side effects,and am injecting menopur every other day,next one is tomorrow and I have a scan on Tuesday which will be day 9,so hope I have some good news!

Anyway thats all from me for now,hope you are all doing ok,Holly good luck to you,I was scared about having ICSI,but its really not as bad as I imagined.
Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## jess p

Good luck Struthie - really hope it's good news for you & DH.

Kim - really sorry, thought I'd posted one here ages ago - it clashed with DH's 40th (he's a twin) & his SIL had organised do for this lunch time (they have kids!!) so felt we had to pull out cos I would have been steaming the night before!  Takes me 2 days now to recover! 
Used to manage 6 double whiskies & 3 hours sleep!  

Eva - how are you? You sound a lot better these days! Must be your crazy FF friends keeping you positive!   

Jilly - did you have loads of footy fans in today? Thought it was ok but bit disappointed in England.

Hi Humph - yes, the injection bit is crap! I messed up my 1st one so the clinic did it! That was NHS - the last 2 I've had were private & they have done the jabs for me! I know, big wuss!  Got to have ICSI now so will have to train DH up to stab me!

Hi to everyone else. DH is 40 tomorrow!!!

Love to all,
Jessxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Girls,
Kelly :: Hope you enjoyed your picnic, My little Ellie is going to infants in two weeks. I have got all her uniform now, she has to wear green and yellow. So trying to find green skirts/pinafores has been a nightmare as everywhere sells grey. AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGG!!!!!!!! 
Catwoman::  
My eyes watered when I read what you have been through,Hope all goes well as you have come so far honey.
Jillypops::
What, What have I missed, don't understand, please explain 
Shazia::  Good luck with next week Hope the egg share goes well for you, when did you say you were going to hospital again.
Eva::
Naughty, naughty girlie,  
  Well hope you all had loads of fun at the party, must get over to the gallery to have a look at pics.
I can't remember who it was, but some one was saying they had awful spots on clomid. Well there is this fab cream by l'oreal, called pure zone step 3. I got it from my local sainsbury's, there is cleanser and toner as well. But I just use hypoallergenic baby wipes to remove make up then the cream day and night. Hope this works for you guys. Still doing the hall we put in new stairs last september, Just had it re plastered a couple of months ago, I have been paint stripping most of the day ready to start again tomorrow,
Big hello's to,   Struthie, Keemjay, Humph (welcome), Jess P, CR, Loobylu, **********, Miss Jules, Molly and Cindy, Sorry if I've missed anyone, xx
I have just watch X factor (recorded from earlier) It was soooooo funny I nearly choked on my tea at one point.
Jilly pops Just worked it out...... I will go and touch up the paint I've missed......    There got it does that look better       (I'm so slow with gags like that)
                                                 Chow for now
                                                            A Very tired  Mouse Xx


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Marsha-Oliver starts on Tuesday and I am one of those people most people hate cos I am really organised,it's all been labelled and ironed and put neatly away for 4 weeks!!! How sad am I?
Olivers in grey or black and burgundy-he looks gorgeous!!!!

Big love to all my other lovlies,catch ya tomorrow after my scan-dead nervous cos I think its too late  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05

Hi Everyone

Well I have been back from my holidays now for a week and it has taken me all this time to catch up on the two weeks that I was away.  Blimey you lot can't half chat some!!!

It was good to catch up with everything that has been going on the happy and the sad.

I can't believe it is now only about a month until I hopefully start my first IUI.  Just waiting for AF to arrive this month so that I will have some idea as to what day I will start next month.  

Good luck to everyone who is testing this week, lets hope for some more positives this week.

Catch up with you all again soon


----------



## Holly C

Hi everyone!

Just popping in briefly to say bye bye for the next week as we are off in the morning.  Will be back in again next Monday afternoon. I hope you all have a great week and I'm looking forward to reading all the BFP news then!!  Eva, Julie, PW and Ms Jules - keepin 'em crossed    

Love you all
H xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Holly,

Hope its not too late-but hope you have a fab time    chill out and enjoy your time together!!!!! We will miss ya x

Kelly x


----------



## shazia

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. Have done nothing today and feel great for it, especially as dh has dug up the garden and mown the lawn and put a concrete base down this w/e     poor love.

Has anyone been watching Most haunted? In a bit of a dilemma as usually watch Lost on a Sunday but MH is on so could watch L on a Wednesday but then that would mean missing Desperate Housewives.......oh what to do? Do u think perchance I watch too much tele?

Ds only has one more full week left before big school starts   which also means I only have about 3 more weeks until work begins again  ) God i need to get pg pdq so I only need to be back at work for 6 - 8 months max, even thats too long or get a massive windfall as this is the only reason am returning hmmm who can I bump off   

Jilly    

Shazia


----------



## kellydallard

OOOHH Shazia,

Decisions eh? I say watch LOST cos Most Haunted is repeated all the time !!!! I cant wait for the new series of desparate housewives   We need sky + !!!!! I watch far too much tv cos dh works regular nights so Im billy no mates when hes at work!!!

Wont be on here till gone dinner tomorrow cos I have got my scan in the morning and it takes ages to get back   hope its worth the hassle   

Love to you all !!!!!

I want to see lots of goss from all your weekends tomorrow  

Kelly x


----------



## shazia

Hey kelly,

Nice new pic by the way. Missed the desp housewives first time round so am catching it now and it is so good. Think agree with you regards Lost, its really addictive and think will be p***ed if I miss it tonight, also MH is on for 3 hours as its the live one so can still catch 2 hrs of it. What am I worrying about   Just call me Jilly !!!!!


----------



## shazia

God am mental today. Kelly meant to wish yu lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.

            

And one big fat  

xxxx


----------



## struthie

Good luck for tomorrow Kelly xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Kelly
Good luck tomorrow. 
Eva


----------



## petal b

hi i'm back  missed talking to you all and not had a chance to read all that has been going on...so much by the looks of things had a quick look

had a great break and had a great time got holiday blues already and only been back a few hours  but already to start ivf this month,got appointment next tuesday for the drugs...oh my god 

hope you are all well and will try and read whats been happening later

lots of love petal b


----------



## petal b

good luck kelly for tomorrow

whats all the bubbles about under our picture,sorry missed all that 


candy-just had a look at your gallery,he is just lovely...so cute


----------



## marsha mouse

Hi Everyone,
  Well what a way to spend our wedding anniversary, painting. Well we got alot done so it was well worth it. We have just sat down at 10.30pm, to watch JAWS, he he  forget how old it is. I was only one when it came out.

Good luck for tomorrow kelly.
Welcome back petal b and moomin
Hope everyone has enjoyed there weekend,
                                                                    Love The Mouse Xx


----------



## loobylu

Just wanted to say a quick hi to everyone as im snowed under at work so wont be on much the next few days (busiest time of the year). Got my scan this afternoon..but its day 20 so im not holding out for much..fed up of thinking pos to be honest..xx

Have a good day all..big hugs to everyone that needs it..love ya loads xxxx

ps Kelly im thinking of u hon xx


----------



## keemjay

morning all 

happy hollydays holly 

off to work today but wanted to send some     and    and     to our 4 2ww-ers. crossing fingers for some good news this week

kelly - good luck for scan today 

seems to be a few with littlies starting big school this week - hugs for you guys 

laters

kj x


----------



## keemjay

ooops sorry

looby lu, hope things are better at your scan today hunny    

kj x


----------



## struthie

Morning everyone 
Oh Julie how did you not punch her in the face!
I had a customer at work the other week,she already has three kids,I really don't know her from Adam but she seems to like me,anyway she came in and informed me that she is pregnant with number 4,and then in a loud voice,she said that she is waiting for a scan as she doesn't know when her last period was,this one wasn't planned but they will get an extra £500 a year so amy as well have it.
My jaw was on the floor.Made me very angry.

Hope the spotting is a good sign Julie,when are you due to test?

I have just dropped my beautiful baby off at his new school,he is eleven and started secondary school today,they used to go up at 12 but changed it,I am so scared for him but he wasn't worried at all.Have taken some pics so will post them in the gallery.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## loobylu

oh Julie..u make me laugh hun..what an awful witch..should have spat in her drink whilst she wasnt looking...

Struthie u 2..perhaps we should come up with a response to such people that only we understand....

The spotting and the back ache sound like hopeful signs Julie sweetie..keeping my fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## struthie

Well good luck Julie,we need some good news!
Yes I would have spat in her drink too Looby.

I did turn to my colleague and say well she is lucky she doesn't have to spend thousands on IVF,he wasn't sure what I was talking about!

Just posted two pics of my ds in the gallery if anyone would like to look!

Back later xxx


----------



## Miss Jules

OK here goes. Not making a biggy of this yet until I know for sure  I tested yesterday morning two days early as my (.) (.) were so sore that it hurt to walk. I got a faint   .  It was a loose pee stick in my drawer and it was in a plain wrapper so I then didn’t know if it was an OPK or a HPT.  So had to wait till Tescos opened two hours later to go and get a Clearblue. 

This was a positive too as was the one this morning. BUT I had the HCG jab exactly 14 days ago today and Zita West book says that it can affect the result for 14 days.  So have phoned gynae nurse and left a message for her to call me back.

I have bad AF pains so I’m not going to get excited yet. The only other   I have had didn't stay past 6 weeks so I'm not counting my chickens. 

Love you all, glad I've got you.
xxx


----------



## loobylu

OMG Miss Jules..Heres hopeing its a BFP for u..let us know asap xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Gorgeous Girlies

Holly - Great news that things are looking good for IVF - when can you start?

********** - Not long to go now - I'm really hoping that these painds and spotting are all good signs.    

CR - Thanks for asking about the Metformin - luckily no diarrhoea yet (although I've probably tempted fate now - I hope I don't poo myself at my desk   )  I love your cake story    

Petal - another IVFer - when are you starting?

 for Keemjay, Jess P, Looby Lu, Struthie, Molly, CathyA and everyone else.

Moosey and I had a weird appointment last week.  It was supposed to be the beginning of egg donation and (after taking 40 mins to find our blood results) they agreed we were ready to go and that there was no point in Moosey using her own eggs because there would be a "less than 5% chance of success".  We left the clinic really excited but ten minutes later the doctor rang us and said, "The consultant wants to see you so make sure you see him before doing anything else in case you can't go ahead with egg donation".  Then she left us stewing on that overnight.   

The next day I spoke to the manager who is always really helpful and she said that the consultant wasn;t trying to stop us doing egg donation but simply thinks that we should be considering IVF with Moosey's eggs rather than egg donation.  He wants to talk to us about our options so we're seeing him tomorrow.  All very confusing but good news because Moosey would love to use her own eggs if she can and at one point we thought they weren't going to let us do either so we're just really grateful to have options.

It's never simple is it?    

Love Victoria
xxx


PS - Miss Jules - OMG - Let us know everything that happens - I so so so so so hope this works out for you.  The signs look good.....


----------



## Donna Taylor

Miss Jules Hoping your BFP is correct keep us informed hun.

Good luck kelly and looby for yoru scans I hope all is well.

Julie - was spotting brown or red? could it possibly be and inplantation bleed?
I have everything crossed for you


----------



## struthie

Oh good luck Miss Jules xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie,

Isn't brown old blood? probably disturbed by IUI? stay positive hun it doesn't sound bad to me  

Chin up

Donna xx

p.s we are testing on the same day


----------



## loobylu

Hope that AF Witch stays away from you Jilly hun xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Try to stay positive, you don't sound your usuall self today xx


----------



## ERIKA

Sorry haven't been around for a few days, have missed you all, it was a combination of having to use other peoples computers at work   & generally feeling a bit   But my computer has been made well again   so I'm back to normal (well as normal as you can be when you're part of this gang   )
Holly - Have missed you now but great news about the appt on Friday (have pm'd you & have a very happy   hopefully we will be able to share the IVF journey.
Julie - Hiya cyber pal, you hang on in there hunny     it's all sounding good to me. Not too long until Friday but the last few days do seem to drag sssoooooo much don't they. Are you off work testing day? And well done for staying so calm with that   stupid selfish bint at the christening.
Loobylu -   for your scan today.
Jilly -    how you doing Betty?
Molly - Hope you had a good time at the party.....early 90's prostitute look, very attractive   make sure you give Julie her top back!
Minow - So sorry hun   thinking of you, hope the MIL behaves.x
Marsha -   for yesterday, good to hear all is well again, hope you got loads of Thorntons.
Kj - Mooncups & washable printed pads   could you run up some up on your sewing machine for the rest of us?
Katrinar - Hope you went for it   mate, on my last IUI I had 4 big follies plus 29 million   unfortunately it didn't work but I felt better for trying, hate the thought of missing a chance.
Struthie - Hope the cold   clears up soon. Good luck for scan tomorrow.
Kelly - Hope Oli gets on ok at big school tomorrow & good luck   for scan today.
Catwoman -   hiya matey glad to hear things are moving on it sounds so exciting. Hope the dummy embryo transfer goes well today   
Shazia - Great news that DH's appt went well   & good luck for your appt tomorrow.
Petal - Glad you had a good break &   with IVF.
Donna -    for testing on the 9th.
VIL - Your appt sounded confusing   but at least you've come out of it with the options that you wanted that's good news.
Humph - Hello   & welcome to the madhouse.
CR - Good to hear from you, hope you're well & loved the cake story   Are you related to Jilly?
Eva/PWaffle -    almost there girls, fingers crossed.
Jess - Hope DH's 40th birthday celebrations   went well. Good luck with your appt today, start of a new treatment, it's a mixture of excitement & nerves when you move on isn't it. 
Babyfish - Hello   how are you doing.
Caroline -    will pm you today.x
MissJules - Like Jilly I think huge  are in order        but I'll wait for you to confirm.
Blimey that was a big one (said the actress to the bishop   ) better post it don't want to type this again!!!
Erica.xx


----------



## cathyA

OK - I've just surfaced after the party!

Would have put up a lovely snap but its too big and I can't get it small enough - am off to have a quiet word with Tony to see what we can do!

Molly - hope you got home OK. It was great to meet you and i'm vvvv envious of you now I know where you live!! charlie sends kisses to Molly staffie (carefully!!).

KJ - you were just as i imagined. Glad you're getting on Ok with the waffle. Am looking forward to seeing the pics of after, now I've seen the before ones! what about an IUI working party in your back garden?!!

VIL & Moosey. Lovely to meet you both. VIL you seem much more sensible in the flesh that your alter ego on the web!! 

Starr (ach aye the noo!!) you were very different from the small dark scottish bird i had in mind!! Have you got Alison to sign up yet. V funny that someone had paired her off with KJ's DH in the photo gallery!! I didn't think it was THAT sort of a party!

Will let you know if I get the photo uploaded - you'll be able to print it off and throw darts at it! 

Cathy


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Well just got back from the scan,really freake as we dont know whats going on     I thought I possibly ov'd friday just gone but I have one follie @ 14mm so the scanning lady said it doesnt look like I had ov'd.Anyway we went to see the fertility nurse after the scan and she wasnt sure as the follie is small if I had already ov'd or whether I will ov in the next couple of days,so we dont know either way,this month is a weird one as its not medicated as I finished the clomid last month so we are due back on weds for another scan eeekkkk    also she said lining was 10mm,is this good?? I have never been told the measurement for lining so I dont know whats good or bad.Anyway enough about moi!!!
Thanks all for your support and good luck vibes  

Miss Jules-what a suprise,I really hope this is the one for you hunny     

Julie-That sounds like a good sign to me,im keeping everything crossed for you babes                 

VIL-crikey thats an update and a half,havent "seen" you here for a while,really hope all goes well x

Struthie-ah bless your little boy,bet he looked tiny amongst all the others,hope your ok,he will be fine.

Donna-Best of luck for when you test,everything is crossed    

Jillypops-I am trying my hardest to hunt the   for you and do her some serious damage    good luck    

Looby-how did the scan go   

KJ-afternoon me dear,how the devil are you?

Big love to all-I couldnt do this without your support and you know it  

Got to go and get all Olivers school stuff ready    I am going to bawl my eyes out in the morning and most probabily tonight too  

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly - Sorry   no more Betty (is that cos it rhymes with sweaty   ) Understand about the   in your eye I'm like that with my niece & nephew. I took them to see Charlie & The Chocolate Factory on bank holiday Monday & having the whole day alone with them was fab but just made me realise even more how much I want to be a mummy. They are 4 & 5 & I just love listening to them wittering on they crack me up (bit like you!) & when they say they love me & give me hugs & kisses I just melt.
My MIL is just like yours & I tell her that I'm giving it my best shot, DF has a sister but she has no desire to have children so all hopes are pinned on my DF I think......no pressure obviously   
I hope your brother is ok today, poor thing  it's an awful condition to have to deal with & must be have been scary for you finding him like that.
By the way.....................the film, Johnny Depp & chocolate in one go......waheeeeyyyyyy    

Erica.x


----------



## Miss Jules

Kels - sounds fine. My one solitary follie grew from 15mm to 21mm between Friday and Monday. They said to me that they look for them to grow around 2mm per day but they sometimes get a mind of their own. Lining sounds vv good!

********** - Massive good luck poppet. (Secret) Hope its going to be a Julie thing.  

Gynae- nurse- from -heaven says that the HCG will have gone by now and that I am 'having a baby'. Booked me in for scan at 7 weeks 'cos of previous M/C. $hit what happens now? Feel happy but saddish 'cos so want you all to be at the party in my head.

Big loves to Erika, Jilly, VIL, KJ, Struthie, Shazia, CR - nice to see you back, Holly Holiday, Donna Looby and everybody else.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Kelly glad scan went wll, good luck for weds.

Julie hope you feel better soon and hope these are good signs xx  

Massive congratulations miss Jules xx


----------



## kellydallard

Miss jules,

Dont feel sad and selfish,I am sure I speak for all of us here,we are all over the moon for you hunny,there is no better knews than to hear one of the ladies here getting a bfp !!!!!!! Just relax and enjoy every minute                              

Julie-Sorry you are in such pain with your back,hope it eases soon  

Erica-where have you been hidingglad to "see" you back  

Kelly x


----------



## cathyA

Just to let you know that the magnificent seven are now in the photo gallery (under local meets for some reason?) thanks to the lovely Tony!

Cathy


----------



## ERIKA

Miss Jules 
         
You must be absolutely thrilled   hunny, wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months & beyond   Bet you can't wait for that 7 week scan   
Love &   

Erica.xx

PS - Remember to sprinkle that   over the rest of us!!


----------



## ERIKA

Kelly - The joys of a knackered computer   (have had to use other peoples for the last 6 weeks & work in the main office making it hard to use the site   ) & not being the happiest   as things have been weird at home. Back now though, hope you've got plenty of tissues ready for tomorrow   bless him.
Triple J - Did   lots too. Glad to see some things don't change & that you've been eating plenty of chocolate & grandma's cooking   Hope the slight bleed & backache are signs of more good news coming our way................look here they go again          

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW

Morning everyone.

Firstly,   for Holly - so pleased your consultation went better than expected and has given you some options to move forward, even though it isn't how you really envisaged/hoped. I'm sure a few days away will give you both a bit of space to make your decision....I know it will be the right one for you both. x

The Essex meet was fun. Lovely to see you again KJ & meet DH (can see why you love him so much!  ) and thanks again for lift to the station. x Cathy - great to meet you too, and DH. You are much more delicate and gentle than I had in mind - I imagined you more as a Charlie Dymock type. (Sorry!  ) Molly blows a  back to Charlie - best not to get too close...  VIL & Moosey - so nice to put faces to the names - you are both so lovely.    Good luck at the appt tomorrow... Hey Starr - was lovely to meet you and see you looking so bright and bubbly - and good to meet Alson too.  Looby Lou - sorry I only got to say hello as you were leaving - I missed your pm and would have loved to chat for longer. Baby Cherry has obviously been eating lots of cherries  Take care sweetie. x Have washed your top Julie - you can have it back when I've ironed it 

I am feeling wiped out! Spent most of Friday & Saturday travelling so was gonna have an easy day on Sunday. A group of friends were staying nearby for the w/e for a wedding so they all came over for breakfast on Sunday. The weather was lovely so we sat in the garden and ate and they washed it all down with Pimms & local cider!    Then we went off to the pub for a drink at lunchtime before they all went off to a post-wedding bbq at the wedding venue. We were introduced to the bride & groom & got invited to the bbq. Had a fantastic time and rolled in after midnight so really  now.

********** - hope you feel better soon sweetie.   Fingers crossed for implantation spotting... x  and you too, Donna. x

Kelly - I think they should have been able to tell if you'd ov'd. Should have been able to see a corpus luteum I think  10mm lining sounds great. I've read they like it to be more than 7mm. What happens now? Will they scan you again? Are you going to be basted anyway? If I were you I'd start doing the OPK sticks just in case!    

Jillypops - sounds like you need a  . Funny how the little ones can set you off with the things they say... hope your brother's ok. 

Erica - lovely to hear from you. Hope you are feeling a bit better now.  

Does anyone know what's happened to MandaW? Think we should have nicknamed her "Hatwoman"... 

Someone (Jess, was it you?) was also asking about Jodi. Just saw her post on the IUI turned IVF. She's just had egg collection (18 eggs!  ) and has embryo transfer in a couple of days...

Miss Jules - looking good!  Fingers crossed for a lovely sticky positive.    

LoobyLu -     for the scan.

Catwoman - hope the bleeding stops soon.  

 to CK6, Shazia, JessP (we missed you!), Struthie, Minow, Katrina, Petal, Humph, Eva and Professor Waffle   ,  Babyfish, CR (welcome back), Moomin, Marsha and anyone I've missed.

Special   to Candy & Jacob (thanks for the card x) and  to AussieMeg & the twins if you get a chance to look in.

   to you all,

Love Molly (who MUST get some work done now!   )
x


----------



## MollyW

Congratulations Miss Jules & DH!


----------



## ERIKA

Sounding good Triple J
   
it's so hard to read into all the symptoms/signs isn't it you can never tell, look how many think   is on her way only to get a   
Wishing you all the luck in the world this week hun     & hope Friday doesn't take too long to come around for you!

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello my angelsweetinghearts!
Miss Jules –                                – masses of congratulations! You have given us all hope! Here's to a happy, healthy nine months!
Julie - DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT give up hope, 'cos your funny symptoms sound really encouraging to me. I too have a feeling that this will be a bit of a 'Julie week', but will send you heaps of          anyway, just to be on the safe side!
Eva – really sorry AF turned up.   But you have a plan, and will shortly be joining me on an IVF cycle – so we can be cycle buddies as well as neighbours!
Erica – Lovely to see you back! How are things with you and DF?  
Jilly – sorry to hear about your brother. Now what you need right now, I'm sure. Sending you a Catwoman  
Molly – lovely to see your pic in the gallery! (And all the other lovely ff girlies). So good to be able to put faces to names. The bleeding is still well, bleeding I'm afraid. And it's more than spotting – it's practically a full-on period. I spoke to my doctor again on Friday, who said that it sounded like breakthrough bleeding from the Pill to her, and they'll give me a scan today during my dummy embryo transfer to see what's going on. I'm hoping that they'll change my pill – I've practically had a period for over two weeks now, and I'm getting a tad fed up!  
Kelly – sounds to me like that follie will go from strength to strength! Are you being basted later on this week?
Lots of love to all the other girls – KJ, Holly (we'll miss you!), CR (good to see you again!) Shazia, CK6, Minow, Marsha and anyone I've forgotten to mention.
My dummy embryo transfer is at 4pm, so I've got to drink about a litre of water in the hour beforehand AND not go too the loo before my appointment, 'cos it has to be done on a full bladder. Still, if it helps the real transfer go according to plan, it can only be a good thing.
Lots of love to all of you,
C xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Good luck Catwoman. Will buzz you this week. 
Eva


----------



## Miss Jules

Julie – been looking up on the internet re implantation and it says that only 90% of embies implant before 14 days which is why some people get false negatives followed by positive sooo that means you can have implanted later. And the first thing that the nurse said to me when I had spotting previously that it could be implantation bleed. So just take it easy and hang in there till Friday which is easier said than done I know. If it is any consulation I fell really AF-ish with constant dull ache in my tum so maybe that is a good sign.  

Catwoman - good luck with the dummy transfer. Never heard of that before but it all sounds very clever so must be a good thing.

Thanks so much for all the lovely   everybodies.

xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Thanks for all your good wishes – Eva, I might just get in there first! Speak to you this week.  
Julie - hang on in there!  
Just had some annoying news from our GP. At the suggestion of our hospital and my local pharmacist, we wrote to our GP asking, as we'd saved our local authority the cost of three IUIs and will save them the cost of one IVf, whether they could they pay for the drugs we'll need (which will save about £800). I'd heard of other local authorities doing this, but ours has just come back with a resounding 'no.' I'm also waiting for a freelance payment to come through to me – £650 worth – which I invoiced for two and half months ago. We really need this money to help pay for our IVF cycle, and we were hoping our GP would help us out with the drugs. Now it looks like we're up the creek on both counts, and paying for this cycle will probably mean getting into debt – all be it temporarily – but it just adds to the stress.  
Do you ever have days when you feel the world and its wife is against you? Oh, I'm probably feeling a bit            'cos I'm also suffering from the eternal period from hell…
And my boss is being a bit of a b*tch today. No doubt I'll have my tits stapled to the desk at some point. 
Sorry for the 'oh-woe-is-me' post. I'll probably feel better once this dummy embryo doo-dah thang is over and done with.
See you all tomorrow!
Love C xxxx


----------



## shazia

Catwoman     

Miss Jules, can't tell you how you have made my day with your news, feel soooo excited for you. WELL DONE!!!

Julie, feel very optimistic about you, all the symptoms sound good to me, keepiong everything crossed.

Jilly    back atcha!!!  Hope bruv is back on his feet again, and tell him  ot to do that to you again!!   

Kelly good luck with Oli tomorrow.

Struthie lovely pic xxx

Erika    
Loads of love to you all


----------



## Guest

hi all


hope everyone is ok

i know i have not been on for a long time, but still thinking of you all


gwen
xx


----------



## ERIKA

Catwoman -      to your GP for not helping out with the funding of the IVF drugs especially after you saved your authority the cost of 3 IUI's. Please try not to stress about it too much   easier said than done I know, but you've got enough on your plate today. Go kick some   for that freelance payment, 2½ months is taking the  
Lots of luck for this afternoon especially with a full bladder   
Molly -   wedding bbq sounded good, feeling like you today, went to watch the footie at 2pm Saturday & rolled home at 11pm with £20 worth of Chinese for me & DF. Guess what we had for Sunday lunch   
Shazia -    right back at ya!
Julie - You will be lucky   & you will beat   that nasty old   to testing. What MissJules had to say sounds really positive, everything crossed for you.
MissJules - Lovely of you to look info up on internet when you must be feeling a thousand emotions yourself today      wohooooo mummy-to-be!!
Gwen - Hello   hope all is well with you.
Jilly - You out the back making hotpot   ?? Or hiding DH under concrete   ??

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm chinese  ,

I couldnt have one cos I would feel bad as I am not going to the gym this week   could really eat one aswell !!!

Catwoman-Hope you survive the day without your (.)(.) being staples too the desk  what company do you work for,sounds scary to me 
madness or what with the drug funding,how come crack heads get methadone(sp?) free,makes me mad    best of luck with the dummy run,you guinea pig you  

Love to all

Kelly x

Oh sorry a couple of you asked about basting-if follie is still intact and good size I will have to go back Thursday for basting-busy week or what,that will be 3 trips to the hospital in one week,to be perfectly honest I feel privaliged to be having 2 scans on the NHS in the same cycle   

ps-is it ok to go swimming in 2ww??

Kelly


----------



## Miss Jules

Kelly - Zita West says no swimming in 2ww if you care what she says. No exercise - not even housework (hurrah), no saunas, jacuzzis etc.

Thanks Erika you little darlin' -  Mum2B is one of the nicest things that anyone has ever said to me.

Chinese sounds luverly - and it's even better re-heated the next day. Haven't had a takeaway for a year since I turned into a food nazi on the fertility bandwagon. 

Catwoman - bad bad GP. I absolutely loathe the authorities in all their different forms sometimes. Our country is so crap sometimes at looking after it's own it makes me want to spit. You are saving them money and they would rather spend it on some crap £70k stone sculpture in a hospital - DID YOU SEE THAT!!! 

xxx


----------



## Cindy

Hello my fav girlies
How are you all on this sunny affo? well Dh and I have got this week off, its been lovely today cooked a lovely breekie for us, then we went to our nearest city shopping and I bought some new pj's hee ee and knickers, then we went for a coffee overlooking the sea, come home now as DH has got an app to get his wart burned off, YUKKY!!!!!then we're going out later.
Missed Holly befor eshe went but glad app was better than she expected!
Kelly hope you little one gets on at school ok, and fingers crossed for you that you get a basting this week!
Catwoman hope you are ok, your GP needs a good slap, its wrong hun, hope everything goes ok for you this week!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Julie keeping everything crossed for you too hun!!!!!!!!!  
Miss Jules         WOW!!!!!!excellent news for today hun!!!!
Hi to everyone else, love you all lots
Cindyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Julie


----------



## ERIKA

Cindy - Hope you have a great week off   
Julie - Hope you're wrong hunny     

Things miserable with me too. Atmosphere hasn't been "right" with me & DF since IVF chat. We've been getting on but you know when things just don't feel "right". I've been a good girl & have kept   on treatment as much as possible giving him space but he's made no attempt to read any info or move things on. Saturday night after having a few   he told me that he'd been funny with me all week because he'd had this horrible dream. He said he knew he'd been wrong   but the dream freaked him out as I had an affair then left him to set up home with this someone else. He said he then thought about how he'd be without me & that he realised he'd crumble & that I was his whole world (ah bless   ) It made me realise that things must be playing on his mind that much that he is having horrible dreams so once again I told him to try & open up a bit more. What he doesn't seem to realise is that if he continues to shut me out, that will drive me away, nothing else.
Anyway I made the decision to  my hospital today & find out the score about starting IVF. Then I'm going to bring up treatment tonight, having been well behaved for the last couple of weeks. However, now I'm gutted &   as I've been told I can't do egg share & that's the only way we can afford to do IVF. Egg share has to be done before your 36th birthday & guess what..........yep I'm 37   On top of that he's just phoned at work & had a right go because I haven't answered my mobile phone I tried to explain that I'm working at different desks because my boss is on holiday but he's obviously in a right mood   which means I can't go home & talk about how I'm feeling yet again. Guess that's me looking at either   by myself or having a row if I sit in his company. How does the Boomtown Rats song go...................."I Don't Like Mondays" that's a bloody understatement.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Me again,

Erica-hunny,sorry your not having a good monday,and what a total bummer about the egg share thing   hope you both have a good talk tonight and that you both come to a decision you are both happy with  

Julie-I will be thinking of you all the time,I really,really hope it isnt you know who              

On a bright note I am getting ov pains now    hope it wont be too late for weds

Kelly

ps-I am ashamed of all the other charter members who have not put piccies in their personal gallery  ONLY JOKING-I have just managed to do mine,have a gander if you like,nowt special,oh apart from Oliver of course


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

keeping everything crossed for you julie....  
eva


----------



## MollyW

so sorry **********.... have a big hug from DP when he gets home and get him to spoil you tonight...
Love Molly
xxxx


----------



## shiningstar

so sorry ********** to hear your news.


----------



## MollyW

Erica  for you too. I am so sorry about the egg share - what a disappointment. And what a bummer about DH. Does he know he is risking driving you away with his lack of communication? And its not as if you really HAD the affair, so there's no reason to be "off" with you!  Don't go off crying by yourself - GIVE HIM HELL - its so unfair!!! 
  

Hope things will be better soon....
 

Love Molly
x


----------



## keemjay

julie sweetiepops

gutted for you hunny        and     big time for you

the bfn's never get any easier, you'd think they's start to roll off you after the first but it just seems like a deeper wound each time eh

heartbroken also - for you


----------



## keemjay

miss jules
         
wow oh wow, well done!!!

kj x


----------



## rachael md

********** - sounds like you've had a pants day.  Hang in there honey and we're all thinking of you.  

Ms Jules, many congratulations   , it's about time we had another success on the IUI thread - come and join us on the IUI bfp board as well.  

Erica, sorry you've had such a pooey day today.  My hospital offered counselling for couples going through fertility treatment and maybe you could persuade dh to do that with you - it may be a less personal way of dealing with all the emotional baggage that comes with this malarky?

Good luck to the rest of you on the 2ww.  I've got my fingers crossed

love Rachael


----------



## kellydallard

Julie,

Im so sorry the nasty   got you hunny,I know its seems like the end of the world at the mo,but somehow we all manage to bounce back somehow and your an extra special strong person and we are all here if you need us.I hope your ok,thinking of you loads              

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle

Julie         

So sorry hunny, wish I could find the right words to help.

Sending you   & lots of big . 

PW

xxx


----------



## loobylu

Julie sweetie..what can i say...im so sorry..have a good cry and let it all out honey..we all know how u feel. Big Hugs xxx

Erika..sorry your having a rough time...u shouldnt have to take this all on ur own shoulders...lots of hugs to u too...u know where we are if u need to sound off xx

Cindy..have a fab break..get lots of you time xxx

Have been to the clinic today and they reckon ive ovulated..god knows when as ive been opking (havent had much bms because waiting for surge)..dont think the follie sizes were that great either. Just feel like its a wasted month..and each month that goes by my crappy endo will start coming back so feel like my dream is getting further away...Now all i have to look forward to this month the AF witch..great eh..

Sorry to go on..should be cheering you up not being miserable..xxx


----------



## Cindy

Hi 
well just got back from my Mum's and wanted to go out with DH tonight, but think I have tired him out with shopping and lots of     so we're going get a dvd, and I'm going ahve a bath and put my new pj's on.
Loopy lo HUGE HUGS to you hun, I hope you are ok, I totally understand how you feel with wasted months and endo, it breaks your heart knowing the damn condtition comes back!
Erica HUGE HUGS to you hun, you are going through the mill lately with DF it is an awful time, and I hope you will be ok.thinking of you lotsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Julie Angel Huge hugs to you hun, when I see nasty AF I'll give her a piece of my mind.
I think you all need HUGE HUGS today, what is it they say Rainy days and Monday's always get you down.
A little dance to cheer you all up        
hope you all feel better soon
love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

julie 
i am so very sorry. you are right - this road is crap and i wouldn't wish it on anyone. it's just not fair. 
you will get there...  i am just so sorry that you have had this news. 
eva


----------



## Catwoman

Just a quick one - Julie, just read your news. Devastated for you. Have pm'd you.
Erica -        for the Big Chat with your DF. Try the 'With IUI, we're already three quarters of the way towards IVF' line. It might just work... The egg share is a problem, though. The cost of this cycle of IVF is pretty much wiping us out and will probably lead to temporary debt, which just adds to the emotional strain of being desperate for it to work first time. I wish I had some solutions. Your GP may well be more sympathetic than mine, in which case you'll have the drugs paid for. Other than that, some cunning shuffling round of credit cards might be in order - you know, you sign up for one interest free credit one for six months, use that to pay for your IVF cycle, then just when the interest kicks in, you change it to another 0% interest for six months card. I'm sure I've heard of people doing that - but feel free to kick me if I'm wrong!  
The dummy embryo transfer went really, really well - the worst part was drinking for Britain and being desperate for a pee; having to sit in the waiting room for almost an hour 'cos they were running late     and then being told by the ultrasonographer that my bladder was 'too full' and it would be too uncomfortable for them to proceed, unless I managed to wee into a cup until the cup was only half full and use all my powers of self discipline to stop peeing at that moment, so I didn't lose the whole lot. I was so desperate for a wee, I thought: 'Once I start going, I won't stop. It'll be like bloody Niagra Falls in there.' But I had a go - and lo and behold, I managed to fill the cup halfway - and stop peeing! Clearly I have a sphincter muscle of iron. 
The dummy transfer itself went very smoothly. Thankfully, I have not been cursed with any weird crevices or weird twisty turny bits that will come between me and the safe transfer of my embryos. The doctor even had a little score sheet with grades one to five - and I was a grade one! Yay! Chocolate watch and gold star for me, I think!
She also checked out the scan for any obvious causes of the bleeding I've been getting. No sign of infection or anything dodgy, so it is officially breakthrough bleeding from the Pill. 
I was packed off with a delightful nasal spray, which I start inhaling on Friday, to put me into a temporary menopause. So yet more mood swings of the            variety for DH to deal with...
Love to you all. Must go, as DH is nagging to get on the computer...
C xxxxx


----------



## petal b

hi ladies,sorry not been able to get on today back at work worst luck

julie-just read your post and i am so sorry and really hope that you are wrong,but we all know our bodies so well.am thinking of you 

off to make dinner speak to you later


----------



## Catwoman

Sorry Looby - just trawled back through the posts to see that you've had a crap day, too. A big   to you and everyone else having a tough time.


----------



## shazia

********** so sorry sweetie, its a really tough time. Hope u are going to still take thurs and fri off and have lots of you time, go shopping and spend a fortune that you haven't got, always seems to work for me!!


----------



## marsha mouse

hello girls,
Julieangle,
  What a cow that woman was to you on sunday. I'd of told her she was very luck to produce children and that if she did not love them, have them put into a caring foster home who would love them dearly. Go for the shock treatment. 
So sorry it did not work for you this month, Please don't hang up your dreams of becoming a mummy now, you have come so far..... Big mousey hug.   Thinking of you.
Miss Jules,
  Whoopie  Well done lovely, bless you bet you can't belive it. Get your self some choc and just sit down the hard part is over ( getting PG) enjoy the next 8 months. Ikle babe coming 
Kelly, 
I think 10 is good nice and spongey for implantation, good luck for wednesday. Will keep fingers crossed.
Catwoman,
  Best of luck, glad this went well today, oooooh the wee only half it out made my eyes water.
Looby lu, 
Sorry it's a missed month, I know the feeling of being deflated. At least when the ol witch   turns up, you'll be ready for her 
Erika,  
Sorry to hear things are still not good with you and DF, DF needs to look at what he has got in his life, a wonderful woman who needs love and support not to Mr Grumpy B******s.  Thinking of you both Big Mousey hug being sent your way.

Well there seems alot of saddness going on here at the mo, so I would like you all to join me, in playing the GLAD GAME, ( my mum used to play it with me as her mum used to play it with her) So anyway the GLAD GAME is, when you feel sad, fed up, ****** off etc you think of something that makes you feel GLAD. It is a very simple game, play with yourself if there's no one around (oh er mrs) So I will start it off then, I'm glad because I got a massive box of Thornton's for my wedding anniversary. He He   
I hope you follow this on as it is the little things in life we forget that we smiled atas we carry on in our daily lives. On that note I'm off to bed catch you all tomorrow.
                                                With lots of big mousey hugs
                                                          The Mouse !! Xx


----------



## petal b

marsha-good idea i think i will start doing that when i feel down

so sorry that alot of you ladies are having a bad time and hope things start looking better for us all soon,i know that will not make you feel better but i do wish it for everyone 

victoria-hoping to start this month around the 18 or so,i see that you are going for ivf sorry not been around much when do you start.i have got an appointment next tuesday so hope they still give me the go a head because am on met and was to take three of these a day and have only got up to two only yesterday and have been on them for two months...nightmare

speak to you later

luv petal b


----------



## Miss Jules

Julie - once an IUI girl always an IUI girl. 'It's more than a name it's an attitude' Quote  - Madonna 'A League of Their Own'!!! 

Thinking of you lovey. Feel useless 'cos I can't say anything to make you feel better but massive   to you. Glad you've got a few days off to veg. 

Take care of yourself.
xx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies wishing you all lots of luck, hope the Essex meet was fun C x


----------



## Candy

New home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36358.new#new

Julie, I am so sorry tp hear that IUI hasn't worked for you, hope you can take some strength from my luck and that if you do move to IVF that its first time lucky for you xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

********** - I'm so sorry about your BFN - I was really hoping that this might be the one for you.  Good luck with the clinic whenever you decide to ring them but in the meantime look after yourself and eat lots of ice cream and chocolate preferably under a duvet on the sittee....

  

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Candy

Link to possible meet thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36363.0


----------



## kellydallard

Morning,

Candy-I am going mad I think cos when I click the link above it links to here again    or am I do something wrong??

Julie-still thinking of you loads hunny,I know you feel like you have reached the end of the line at the mo,but you should be proud of yourself for all the treatment you have gone through it take guts and you most certainly have those. big hugs hunny,and a word of warning,if you leave us we will huny you down     

Ctawoman-eeekk about the peeing,can you let me know where you got your superstrong muscle from,I could do with one of them     glad it went well,grade 1 get you!!!!!!    

Looby-sorry you had a crap day yesterday     how are you today  

Big love to all,how we all diddling?


Well my not so little boy has been packed off to scholl with his packed lunch,PE kit and book bag           Feel abit empty,didnt cry at school but now I am back home its a different matter,ho hum. The plus side is that I dont feel so rushed to have bms now he is safe at school and we can maybe enjoy it a bit better,I have deffo got ov pains now so we just about managed last night but it was crap and I was just wishing it to be over,I hate that part,just hope I can get basted thurs  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Jillypops,

Sorry I posted when you did.So sorry the    got you hunny,Hope your ok Good luck you green fingered   you!!!!!!             

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay

cant modify candys post cos i'm not a mod but that link doesnt take you anywhere so heres is the correct link... i hope

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36363.0
kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Oh KJ is a smarty pants    

well done


----------



## keemjay

julie - more  for you hun to get you thru the day. hope you have something nice planned for thurs and fri, you deserve it  

kelly - glad your little one got off to school ok, i used to work in a primary school reception class and I used to get a lump in MY throat on the first day - they all looked soooo cute and smart in their uniforms, and i  used to feel sorry for the mums, wiping their eyes, peeking in thru the windows, to see their child sitting on the carpet 

jilly - sorry to hear your news...how come you cant do IUI this month? make sure you get a photo of you receiving your trophy later  more important hoe bout a photo of the pub!!

right must fly, have lots to acheive today...have done well so far tho, all the ironing was done before 8.30am 

kj x


----------



## Candy

Thanks Kim, Kelly sorry it was me !!! bring back Holly xxx wow kim the ironing, I need tips, must also dash and get going x


----------



## keemjay

jilly - how do you know for SURE thats when your trigger jab'll be - are you psychic? i could never tell one month from the next when the exact moment would be...

kj x


----------



## Miss Jules

Jilly & Julie thanks so much for the good wishes when you are feeling so down yourselves. You are the bestest girls with such big  's.  

Jilly - can't you take your trigger jab with you?! Although may look v dodgy junkie type round the back of concert hall?! I took mine with me in a little coolbag to my last two scans in case it was big follie day. Have a great time getting your award you Charlie Dimmock you.     You may not have planted them but you kept them alive which is more than I have ever been able to do. 

xx


----------



## babyfish

It's taken me forever to catch up after being absent for a few days!!! Wow - lots happening. 
Firstly - Julie - darling, so sorry.  Can't say any more than that.  But you know you will like your wounds and you will be ok soon when you come out the other side of this dark bit.
Miss Jules - SOOO delighted about your news.  It's so exciting when it's one of 'us'.  So please keep us updated.
Hello's to: Looby, Jilly, Molly, Minow, Marsha M, KJ, Katrinar, Struthie, Kelly, Catwoman, Shazia, Petalb, Donna VIL, Humph, CR, Prof Waff, Jess and caroline and Erika - sorry if missed anyone.  

Went shopping for new t-shirt bra yesterday and asked to be measured as I thought it would be a good idea.  Having been a 34c/32d most of my 'bosomy' life.  I've apparently increased to a 32DD/32E!!!!!!  That's RIDICULOUS!  So I had to buy 4 new bras and chuck out my old ones (which were looking a bit shabby anyway) and it cost a small fortune.  Apparently, exercise makes your tits bigger!  And given all the swimming I do... well there you go.  Laughed so much, when I asked to try a really lovely bra and they said - sorry but they don't make it in your size!  Feel like Jordan!  

Had a scan today - day 14 to see what's occurring.  1 healthy looking follicle - Dr said it looked like I would ov now'ish.  Then said that womb lining was not as thick as she'd hoped and said it was possible that I produced follicles early and ovulated later.  So back for another scan on Friday.   Just glad that at least I'm being monitored properly and that if I need to go back on Clomid then I will.

Anyway, going to drag my enormous bosoms off swimming now.  

Love xx


----------



## babyfish

Woops!  Julie - that was meant to say "lick your wounds" not "like your wounds". Noone LIKES their wounds - stupid me. xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning everyone,

Loobylou, so sorry you missed it this much hun, take care

Julie so sorry for you to, I hope you are ok (stupid as I know you are not)   you ahve been through so much xx

Donna xx


----------



## loobylu

Thanks guys for your support....

Julie u know where we are if u need us honey..and u'll always be part of the IUI girls... Lots of Love xx

Kelly..thanks chick..how are u holding up after sending ur little one off for his bug day

Im ok..just wish i knew what was going on down there...dont understand how I can have ovulated and not detected my LH surge?? Ive been testing since day 14 (my last scan). Can anyone shed any light Also does anyone know how big the follies have to be for them to contain a healthy egg? I know they ahve to be 17mm for IUI but is this the case for natural.

Sorry to harp on..jsut want to know if theres a chance for a natural miracle this month or not xxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello all.
  Just got off the phone from gyne, as AF  turned up this morning I have to pick up drugs for 2nd go at iui. This will be 1st time on injections though. I'm really excited  as I 've got a good feeling about this one. The injection gun thing worries me though so DH will be doing them for me,  I will hide my face in a pillow while DH injects me from behind   I'm also working tonight so won't get any sleep til 11:00AM tomorrow morning  after picking up drugs But any way we are one more step from getting there. 
Hello to : Jillypops, Julieangle, catwoman, Cathy, Petal b, Miss jules, Holly, Loobylu, babyfish, Keemjay, Candy, Erika, and all the other lovelies xx
                                                          
                                                      Marsha Mouse xx


----------



## MollyW

Jilly - sweetheart, so sorry about the wicked  turning up to spoil the party. She's such a b***h being late as well!! I read somewhere about someone needing to jab while they were at a concert and they did it in the St John's Ambulance tent and it was okay...just an 

Julie  and sending you your favourite mint aero kisses....    

Loobylu. Sorry don't know the answer to your question, but I guess they need to be over 17mm for a natural too. It is possible you didn't ov at all this month - don't be  its very common and doesn't mean anything's wrong. It's just that we don't always release an egg every month. You could have just been unlucky with the timing and it will probably all be fine next month. x

 to Babyfish with the big (.)(.)s.  

VIL - good luck for Moosey's appt. Keep us posted....   

  to you all,
Love Molly
x


----------



## Rachel B

A big hello to all the lovely IUI girls!  

I'm afraid I've been AWOL for a bit (combination of holiday, work and not being able to face thinking about IF).  I haven't been able to read through all the millions and millions of postings so am very, very out of date!  I was very confused about the bubbles as well.  I guess I will be a sad loser with 0  

Julie - so sorry it was a BFN.  It seems really, really unfair.  I know there's nothing anyone can say to make you feel better, but you know everyone will be thinking of you.

Erica - sorry you are having a bad time as well.  I read one of your posts and it made me cry as it described so perfectly how I feel about all this IF stuff.

Many many congrats to the BFP girls - Kerry and Miss Jules.  Brilliant news.  

It looks as though I will be joining the IUI turned IVF gang as well.  Went to see my consultant last week and will be starting in Oct/Nov.  I feel as though I am 11 again and moving up to "big school".  At least there are no rumours of IVF people sticking your head down the toilet! 

I'm a bit confused about what the whole procedure involves though.  Apparently I will be doing a form of short protocol, which I think means no downregging. This is because I have polycycstic ovaries (no-one told me THAT before) and a high risk of OHSS.  So much to look forward to...!

I guess I had better go and say hello to the "big girls" on the IUI/IVF post soon.................

Hi to everyone out there - absolutely no chance of me remembering all the names, but off the top of my head.....Holly, Jillypops, Catwoman, KJ, Prof Waffle, Molly, Jess, Shazia, VIL + Moosey, CK6, Petal, Cindy, Babyfish and all the newbies who probably aren't so new anymore.  Hope everyone is having a lovely Tuesday. 

Love 
Rachel B


----------



## ERIKA

Afternoon ladies hope you're all ok   
Julie -    thinking of you cyber pal......about to pm you.
Molly - Yep, I'm afraid he has been a real   lately. I think he has so many issues about all this treatment & because he doesn't talk to anyone including me, it comes out the wrong way when he does let go. His dream was ridiculous as he is the love of my life & my whole world revolves around him   I just think that he knows he's not being fair at the moment & it's playing on his mind. He just doesn't realise he's pushing me away, although I did tell him that last night.
Loobylu - Don't look on the month as wasted hun   you've ov'd, had follies & got in BMS so there's always that chance of a natural miracle   
Cindy - Go girl...........your poor DH drained of all   
Jilly - So sorry AF arrived mate   & thanks I will pm you before I leave tonight or tomorrow. You enjoy the Dalton-In-Bloom awards, you deserve it & have a good few   because you deserve them even more!! Remember October is close & maybe we can jump some of those hurdles together   Still in shock at 32GG, guess who was at the front of the queue??
Marsha - Like the name Grumpy B******s for DF, suits him at the moment   Off to play the Glad Game in a minute.........need it today! Don't worry about the injections.....I was petrified with DF away all the time I knew I'd have to do it myself but it was easier than I thought & I felt daft for getting so worked up.
Kelly - Hope Oli gets on ok today   get in plenty of   ready for ov.
Petal -   with Met & appt next Tues.
Kj - Ironing before 8.30am    
Babyfish - No wonder you needed new bras Jordan   can you buy them on your website too because if you can I'll order a pair!   for scan Fri.
Rachel - There's loads of us on the IUI thread moving to IVF so you'll be amongst friends so don't worry   
Caroline - Didn't get 5 mins yesterday will pm in a mo    
 Shazia, MissJules, VIL, Holly Holiday & everyone else I've forgotten to mention.
Back in a bit.

Erica.xx

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA

Apologies Catwoman   forgot your bit   
Thanks for the ideas on fund raising for IVF I have got no idea what we are going to do at the moment. We had the expected row & I spent the evening upset   unable to tell him what I'd found out about egg share. He did tell me that he'd asked his parents to lend us the money but they can't help, he didn't even tell me he'd asked.........see what I mean   We didn't speak much last night but I did get a few   in bed. I think my favourite comment was "can we afford IVF" & when I replied no he said "well then". Just like well that's the end of that no more treatment, no more options, talk about seeing everything black & white......that's my DF. 
Half a wee.........well done you   how did you manage that? Grade 1   I'm impressed & you're obviously setting the standards for the rest of us moving to IVF. Good luck with nasal spray Friday..........this is exciting isn't it, everything crossed for you.

Erica.xx


----------



## babyfish

Well I swam and dragged my bosoms on the bottom of the pool   .  Just kidding!

Marsha - the glad game is something my mum plays all the time! Particularly when I'm having a bad spell.  It's from Pollyanna (the movie)  Does anyone remember her?  Basically she's an orphan and the family that looks after her (I think - this isn't definitely the story as I can't quite remember it) are really mean to her, but she's always bright and bubbly and "glad" about everything.  One day she's climbing a tree and falls out and breaks both her legs (sorry I'm actually p*ssing myself laughing as I'm typing)... But, despite being pushed around in a wheelchair, she's "glad the sun is shining and the birds are singing"  You get the picture.  It's an old film with some irritating child actress.  Anyway, when I'm very poorly and my mum comes over to look after me, or when I've had a bad time with the tx stuff she's ends up being "glad" about all the good stuff and we just crack up laughing and I say "OH POLLYANNA, WOULD YOU JUST F*CK OFF!"  

However, on a more serious note - it's a great game and I'm all for it.  So........................................... I'm glad today because I was able to get up and go for a swim with my big bosoms.  Although not as big as Jillypop's enourmous double g knockers!!!    (btw, thanks for the website - will save to favourites)

All love to you


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all – just a swiftie.
Jilly –       really sorry AF turned up. 
Erica – Really don't know what you can do about your DF   but at least he's talking now – all be it not as much as you'd like – but he's not saying an outright 'no'. And the fact that he asked his parents to help out is a good sign – it must mean that somewhere in his mind he's contemplating it all very seriously? Sending you tons of          for a step forward.
Babyfish – I loved your Pollyanna story. I remember the film so well! She is an annoying bu**ger, isn't she.
No time for any more personals – it's mother in law's b.day party tonight, which should be interesting as the family has been at loggerheads for years, and this is the first time they'll all have been together in the same room since Christmas 1997. Dunno what to wear...little black dress, or full body armour?  
Oooh – something good happened today. I managed to find a chemist locally who quoted me £300 less than my hospital for my IVF drugs. After the disappointment of my GP saying 'no' yesterday, that was a real shot in the arm (or shot in the ****, I should say, as we're talking 36 ampoules of Menogon here!  )
Right, must fly.
Love you all and loads of          for all those girls most in need today. Julie and Jilly – you'll get there, you'll see.
C xx


----------



## babyfish

Catwoman - enjoy tonight - should be a riot!  Literally!!!
Can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow.
x


----------



## Cindy

Hi Girls
well just got back from a lovely day with DH, went to the beach went for a really long walk, had lunch ice-cream, and then sat in the sun reading the paper and relaxing, talked more about us and adoption, DH just wants us to fill the forms in and keeps on the ball is in my court, he can see us in a few years with adopted kids that makes us a family, and lets stop trying for something that is maybe will never happen (natural babies), I want this to, but why am I holding back? I know if I fill the forms in I have to ring the clinics and get our names off all the fertilty including the IVF list, which I know deep down thats not what I want IVF, but why ain't I doing it? maybe it's cause I won't be an IUI girl anymore hee hee!
Kelly aahh your little boy going to school, so sweet.
Catwoman you are a good girl totally holding your pee, I am terrible always want the toilet, I'd be no ggod, def what we was going do if we ahd IVF, put it on an interest free card then just keeping moving it before interset kicks in, well done!Jilly I know you want treatment straight away hun but you enjoy concert, I think sometimes we need a break to enjoy our selves, and keep rembering what Marsha said about the GLAD game, that is a nice game, I'm GLAD today to have such a lush DH, that has took me for lunch and ice-cream, yummy!!!!!!!!!
All this talk of big bosums, you all Jordan look alikes??hee ee
Just rescued a bird that my cat caught and was playing with, and she thought it was fun to torment it, but my good deed for the day, it is saved, and my little baby cat doesn't look happy!    
better go DH and I are going go for a spin on the bike
Hi to Candy, Miss Jules, Erica and all you other lush IUI girls
love Cindy


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon,

Cindy-Glad you had a nice day with dh,would love to be on a beach right now    I cant begin to imagine what you are thinking at the mo regarding adoption,like you say its so hard to make the decision still thinking what if Your doing the best thing by getting the ball rolling atleast you will know your making progression.I really hope whatevr you decide to do that you will have all the luck and love in the world.You will make brill parents   


Babyfish-You think you have got it bad try my knockers for size(oeeerr missis ) I am a 34 f (f stands for fu***ng huge ) I have to swim at the deep end or I squash people on the bottom      fab news about finding the drugs cheaper-I have got an image of you on the look out for a DEALER asking how much is so and so.......   only joking x

Julie- hope your ok     

Erica-whats this about fund raising god Im nosey!! I saw a lady on ebay a while ago asking for donations whether small or large to help her and her hubby pay for tx,I emailed her and she said she was suprised with the outcome,she didnt say the exact figure but she said it didnt hurt to do it     mmmm??
I have got an argument already planned for when michael says we cant afford IVF as we recently had a new car that we didnt need,which we got a loan for    so if he dares to say we cant afford it I will kill him with my bare hands    

Rachael-I can understand why your   about moving to the IVF board,its scary isnt itwhen I moved from the clomid board to here I was ****ting me pants but they are all lovely here and I am sure they will be on the ivf thread,good luck with everything hunny. It will all get easier as you learn more about whats involved and they will be able to help you!!!! x

Well Oliver had a "fun" day at school,he keeps going on about how to make a camp fire   so he must have been listening to the teacher   cant shut him up now,dont know where he gets his energy.

I will pop back in the morning but my scan is @ 12 so I will let you all know whats diddling(or not diddling)

Love ya all

Kelly x


----------



## CR

hello lovelies.

so good to be back with you all.  and thanks for welcoming me back.

first of all, **********, I am sooooo sorry for you, i was really holding out for you.  you are such a strong lady, you will get there, i am so very very very sure of it.  you will be strong again, just take some time out and look after yourself.  we are all here for you, remember to come on here and bend our ear whenever you need it.
sending you loads and loads of hugs..and some chocolate.  seems daft telling you to enjoy your time off, but indulge yourself and take the time you need.  you are a special lady!

holly, missed you, enjoy your hols.  catch you soon.

erika, see you are still breaking the work pc's!!!  have you broken mine too!!!  mine is playing up.
sorry to hear about your troubles with DP.  sounds like he loves you loads though. sending you hugs, hope you manage to get him to open out to you more....

catwoman, sorry to hear your troubles, sending you hugs too.

babyfish and jillypops, get you big bossom ladies, i am an e cup with all this ttc treatment and i swim too!!  obviously too much.  but i would love smaller boobs, i used to be a c cup prior to coming off the pill ttc.  everyone thought i was pregnant or had had a boob job.  i wouldn't have got such a droopy boob job   

hi to jess p, how are you?

sorry to hear about your egg dramas vil and moosey.  have you sorted out what you are doing now??

i am STILL knicker checking can you believe!! 
9 week 6 days scan all ok, strong heart beat, lining, corpus luteum and a baby dancing around all over the place, unfortunately think it might have DP's dancing ability!!  it was dancing like a liverpudlian, sorry, hope no-one from liverpool on here!!   
blood test for nuchal scan today, the baby is 4.08cm now and i saw the face, bit monkey-like and the baby had a full bladder and was having a stretch, but the scan was only a quickie to check dates (10 weeks 6 days, EDD 29 March 06), so the radiographer was rushing and the picture isn't too good.  however this was my first tummy scan, i am so used to dropping my trousers and knickers (!!!) for internal scans or whatever ttc treatment, that i nearly dropped all my clothes to the new radiographer and only thought to ask at the last minute, so luckily i didn't embarass myself standing there with no clothes on when she turned around.

i still can't believe it, although i won't say too much more on this thread as to how i am progressing with the preg, because i think it is not right and don't want to offend or upset anyone.   but if it can happen to me, it CAN and WILL happen for you all lovely ladies, i am sure very sure of it.  i just want to send you all some hope, it will happen my FF'ers.

hugs and pos vibes to you all,
crxxx

ps still haven't found the cake!!


----------



## jess p

Hi ladies,

I'm absolutely knackered! First day back with my class of 26 5 year olds!  Got play dough all over the carpet - new cleaner not v impressed with me!

Miss Jules - fab news about your  , that is just fantastic!  Must just add about the bit you said about Chinese tasting better the next day - apparently re-heated Chinese rice contains some mega lethal food poisoning - so def stay off that now you are a "mum 2 b"!

Molly - thanks for your update on Jodi - 18 eggs WOW!!!! She's like a battery hen!

Erica - feel so sorry for you at the mo - ivf is a big step & such a huge financial risk - our go will be about £5,500 - if it works then it's money well spent - if it doesn't it's a financial nightmare.

Kelly - with the lining, anything over 8mm is supposed to be great.

Petal - my Af is due next Tues so will have my scan & start Puregon injections! (No down regging for me).

Jilly - fab news about your begonias & big tits!!!! i wonder which your customers prefer?!!!  Do your aunty/uncle live at Capel St Mary? It's the other side of Ipswich from us but v nice!

Looby - don't panic about not oving - opk don't always indicate - 2 out of my last 3 cycles have had no positive but they were closely monitored cycles with internal scans & they showed I would ov naturally. Cons said opks are only a guide not foolproof - work better for some people than others.
Anything over a 14mm folicle is supposed to be viable - the only way to tell if a folie has an egg is by having ivf - not all folies contain eggs  

Julie - am so sad for you today - have pmd you.  You've had quite a tough old year - hope things pick up soon.

Had call from ISIS to arrange delivery of my ivf drugs - £184 a day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also got to have heparin jab cos of previous thrombosis & that can't be with auto injector so have to stab with HUGE needle!!!   This really had better work cos can't afford any more treatment.

Catwoman - dummy run sounds great! I don't get one of those - phew! No half weeing in cups!  Great that you are a grade 1 - don't you just want to tell everyone!  When they told me my lining was "beautiful" I wanted to shout it from the roof tops! 

KJ - hope you are ok. How's the work going?

Cathy - great to see your pics of Essex party - just how I'd imagined most of you (except Moosey - thought she might be big & scary looking cos of her name!!!! )

Hi to everyone else - VIL & Moosey, Donna, Struthie, Gwen. Rachel, CR, CK6, Manda, Babyfish, Marsh, Minow, etc,etc.

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi all
had a bad day today. my oldest friend who has a 13 yr old daughter texted me to tell me she's pregnant. i am so pleased for her - but it really pulled the rug from underneath me as i had no idea she was trying! anyway - i am pleased i know. my period still hasn't arrived and i can't bear this constant waiting. i can't bear to do another test to see another negative... so i am just going to wait (i also refuse to pay for pee sticks!). i will be day 15 tomorrow and she should arrive.    
need to read through to see where everyone's up to - but hope all ok. 
love eva


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

CR - wow!! your post made me smile!! i was born on the 30th march and it's a lovely time to have a birthday - always the added excitement of never quite knowing if your birthday falls on easter sunday!!
great news for you  congrats
love eva


----------



## moomin05

Hi Everyone

Hope everyone is ok.  Having real nightmare day today, trying to fill in a job application form and it has taken me all day and all evening to do..... really think I have lost the will to live.  It is really hard trying to apply for jobs and trying to fit it in around my tx which will start next month.  If only my company had not made me redundant life would be so much easier and simpler.

I had a job interview last week and got offered the job, but it is much less pay, more travelling  and I would have to pay to park the car or park the car on the outskirts of town and then get the bus in.  Oh and no time off allowed for the four weeks that I am training.  All in all not a suitable job, but at least I have got something lined up for when they kick us all out on 4th November (which is 8 weeks this Friday - not that we are counting). Time off not being allowed is the worse and the start date would coincide with my second IUI if I was not successful on the first.

I have got another interview coming soon, and will continue to apply for other jobs, but finding it all very stressful at the moment, and we do not want to delay the start of our tx because of this.  We have waited long enough as it is due to holidays etc. and can't wait to get started.

Sorry to have a bit of a winge but needed to get it off my chest otherwise it will be going round in my head tonight and then I won't sleep and then be bad tempered at work tomorrow!!!!         

Then my next problem is when I do get  a new job that I decide to take up, how do I tell my new employer about the tx?    My current company have been fantastic and are supporting me through this, although they did suggest they could do it cheaper with turkey baster and a jam jar.  The mind boggles!!!!!!!!!

Oh better go and finish off the application form otherwise it will never get finished.

Oh and just to top everything off one of the girls announced today that she was pregnant again, with her 3rd, and it was a mistake and not really ready for this one...... oh how good it would be just to say that I am pregnant, and it would be the most wanted  and well loved baby ever.

Think I am having a big old down day today, lets hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

that's really hard for you moomin. in a way i understand. my DF has just taken voluntary redundancy - he's the main bread winner! he has 9 months of his salary paid for in his package - but it still adds an extra layer of worry on top of everything! this also means we will probably relocate! so will then have to travel to argc.... when it rains it pours doesn't it! and as you saw in my last post my friend is pregnant again .... (i am so horrible for throwing that into a negative paragraph as it is great news!)
it's very hard to have to worry about having to tell a new employer about treatment.. but then the stress of not bringing it up would put intolerable strain. i think they will admire your strength and courage and it will put you in a good light. everyone wants honesty and integrity in an employer and you that in abundance!
love eva


----------



## moomin05

Hi Eva

You are right when it rains it does pour.  Well have just finished my application form so will get it posted tomorrow.  The problem is we are all competing for same jobs as the company I work for has made the whole of my department redundant approx 100 of us.

Never mind tomorrow is another day and I am sure I will feel more positive about everything.  

Hope your DF finds something soon


----------



## shazia

Hi Guys

Just a quickie to let you know how we got on at Woking today. Well in a word FAB!!It was such a revelation to be somewhere so professional, with nurses that smiled and spoke to you as a person and not just a number. Everything is looking good, had a chat with the counsellor then a long sesh with the nurse who says from the info that she has it doesn't look to her why there is any reason we will not be accepted. Yippee!!! Need to see the cons on Friday and if all good can start with the screening tests, which by the sounds of it means relieving me of about half my blood  . I am so excited, this is just what we have been waiting for, although I have to admit I never thought we would get to ivf (how foolish of me).
So there you have it, I will no longer be an iui girl (wheteher they accept us or not) which I do feel very sad about but I will continue to be involved with you all if I may.

Jilly you busty blonde you( ) really sorry about af hun. Hope you manage to find a way around the trigger jab and the concert.

Kelly (always want to call you Kels for some reason but dare not incase you hate it!!) so pleased little mans first day went well, thats a main hurdle over, well done you. Good luck for tomorrow hun.

Sorry no proper personals but am knackered as has been busy busy busy and emotional today but just wanted to send all my love to moomin, eva, erika, julie, cr, babyfish, miss jules, petal b, catwoman, kj, jess, donna, rachel, cindy, molly w, marsha, loobylou and the countless other lovlies i have no doubt forgotten.

catch ya tomorrow

    

sharz
xxxxx


----------



## keemjay

shazia
glad you liked woking nuffield - they are definitely friendly thats for sure, even the dildocam lady 

let me know if you ever have to hang around woking in between appts or anything - happy to meet for a coffee if i'm around....

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Mornign all,

Moomin-sorry to hear about the job situation,I know its v.v. hard to find a job that will accomodate tx,really hope you find the perfect one soon x

Jess-hope your day isnt as knackering as yesterdays,and watch it with that play doh you  !!!!

Eva-I know its hard but I totally admire your will power about the pee stick,I had to draw the line last cycly and got dh to hide my stash(I buy bulk of ebay ) everything is crossed for you    

Jilly-Any news yet on the dalton in bloomdid you get trollied 

CR-great to "see" you,how do you feel lately,take care of yourself!!!

Shazia-Thats fab news hunny,so glad you got the treatment you deserved,I cant imagine what its like to start on the ivf journey (yet) but you are deffo a strong enough person and I am really hoping you get the best ever results from it-dont leave us forever,once an IUI girl........


Big Hello to Julie,babyfish,cindy,and anyone I have been stupid enough to forget!!!

Well I am off for my scan at 12,really hope the follie has grown and not burst,update you later.

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

POSSIBLE MEET FOR IUI GIRLIES NOVEMBER

Me again,

Candy has started a thread which I know some of you have already found about the possibility of a christmas meet,but we thought december might be tricky so we are looking to have a IUI meet in November.

If you are interested in coming with partners or not,doesnt matter please can you reply asap on the thread " possible christmas meet" as we are asking for locations etc.... so we can find a nice place with some accomodation (for the travellers and p*ss heads )

When plenty of you give us your details I will be plotting them on a map to find a central point as to where we can all get.

So come on ladies !!!!!!!!! miss it-miss out   

Kelly


----------



## ERIKA

Morning lovelies   
Catwoman - Great news about saving money on the drugs   & you should have told me about your party you could have borrowed some of DF's combat gear   
Cindy - Glad you had a nice day & I'm sure you'll come to the right decision together   
Julie -    last day at work hunny.................picnic sounds lovely & I'm sure Grandma will feed you for taking her out.......lucky thing you. Will pm you later.x
Kelly - "F" cup    Good luck for scan today   
Jilly - Will get to mail you once the wages are done......hope you are nursing a lovely hangover   & that you had a ball!
CR - Good to hear from you & fab news about the scan   you must have been on cloud 9. Had a   a the fact you automatically wanted to drop your knickers................I'm saying nothing!
Jess -   with that huge needle hunny bet you can't wait for the drugs to arrive & then the fun really begins.    everything crossed for this treatment.
Shazia - Great news about your new clinic, it sounds fab & you'll be so much more relaxed. You can't leave us anyway because we'll   
Moomin - Good luck with job hunting   
Hello   Eva, Kj, Holly, Rachel, Loobylu, MarshaMouse, Cathy, Babyfish, Petal, MissJules, Molly & everyone else hope you're all ok.
Well I don't know about anyone else but I'm not bothered about the location for the "meet" I'm more worried about the size of the venue. With Jilly, Fishy, Kelly & CR all being "E", "F" & "G" cups will there be any room for the rest of us    
DF is talking to me again now, but no mention of treatment. He goes away on Friday so I guess I'll have to leave it until he comes back. Maybe he'll have a good think about things while he's away........hope so   I am so eager to move onto the next stage but can't do it by myself.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Erika...if it makes u feel any better im only a B cup! He he


----------



## loobylu

ps Kelly I hope ur scan has gone well..been thinking of u xx

Julie...u've made feel better anyway...he he..dont worry i'll bring some chicken fillets for us xx


----------



## ERIKA

Loobylu - Thank God for that I'm a c cup & was feeling tiny compared to these big (.) (.) lot   I just want some..............where do you get them from   And I think you mean the chicken fillets for me pet not Julie (she's gonna smack your   )& anyway with this lot I was thinking more like balloons   

Jilly - Yeah right pet...............how many times have we all said that             Great news about your friend coming with you to the ff meet................s'pose you'll be drinking pop or juice then   

Erica.x


----------



## loobylu

Big Hugs Julie..gets lots of r&r and hope u feel better soon...xx


----------



## ERIKA

See you Julie, hope those nasty   pains wear off soon............mail you later & enjoy your couple of days off   
Take good care of you.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Yeah !!!!!! I am getting basted in the morning      follies is now 18mm so I have has hcg jab   and will be going in the morning!!!!! I apologize in advance for anything I say or do in the 2ww,I am carrying on as normal this time though,just gonna take it easy with no lifting!!    

Julie-thinking of you loads babe,look after yourself  

Jilly-hows the green eyd monster     you naughty devil!!!!

Erica-      size of the venue,if you think my (.)(.) are big you should see my   its got its own climate its that HUGE     Glad your a step further babe x

Thanks all so much for the good luck vibes,love ya all loads and cant wait to meet you!!!!

Kelly


----------



## professor waffle

Oh I'm gonna embarass myslef now on the (.)(.) front  . I am 38 HH   & am quite happy to donate spare booby flesh to anyone in need! 

Hope you you ladies are ok? Julie sending you hugs & hope you feel better soon, Jilly - well done on the Dalton in Bloom!! Erika, Catwoman, Kelly, Looby, Shazia, keemjay, Eire, Minow etc thinking of you when I am on   next week


----------



## loobylu

Kelly..thats fab news...lets hope its a BFP for you xxx

PW how are u holding up hon xx


----------



## kellydallard

PW-WOW (.)(.) how do you reach the keyboard    only joking hunny,I have decided that if we have another baby    a couple of years after I will save up for a reduction cos I hate them,so all you flat chested lucky devils can have my share too  

Looby-thanks hunny,couldnt go through all this without you lot!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## babyfish

Kelly - have just absolutely cracked up (scuse the pun) about your bum!  Very, very funny.    

Prof Waff - H?... H?  That's enormous!  I am now embarrassed I even started the (.)(.) talk as clearly my relative bee stings have been out-classed by you lot and your F's, double F's, G's, double GG's, and bloody H's.  

However, did try on all sexy new underwear last night and had wonderful ! So new bras and knicks went down well!  

I'm aching all over today and actually very tired.  I went swimming yesterday and swam 1km and today did an hour and half's yoga. 

Big   and   to you all.

Fishy x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Alas, it was too brief!!  
After a BFN today (no surprises) I am moving over to ARGC ICSI and hoping that the better statistics might help me out more than IUI did!!
I want to wish each and every one of you all the best. I know you'll all get there...  
Love 
EVA


----------



## loobylu

Big Hugs Eva x!x!x

Please keep in touch and let us know how u get on...lots of luck..you'll get your dream dont worry hun xx


----------



## babyfish

Eva - so sorry about your BFN.  Sending you love and hugs and wishing you every success with the next course of treatment.  Please keep in touch though and keep us up to speed.

x Fishy x


----------



## ERIKA

Kelly -     for basting tomorrow.
Eva -  So sorry about BFN but wishing you bucket loads of  as you move to new treatment, keep us posted.
PW - OMG    Huge & Huge I'm definately not coming to this party!! Have a great   
Fishy - Look what you started   now me & Looby are feeling short changed & are off to purchase chicken fillets   
Have a good evening everyone, I'm off to watch footie........sorry but I love it!!

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

I cant stop thinking about huge (.)(.) now     theres no hope for us buxom beauties when we finally get pg-think they will burst   

Eva-so sorry about your bfn hunny,I really hope your ok.Good luck with everything and keep us updated x

Erica-you have got to come to the party,we wont squash you up against the wall with our knockers,well not intentionally anyway  

Babyfish-     underwear always helps.I popped in to Peacocks(dont normally) but I was looking for some grey socks for Oli before he started school,anyway I discovered there underwear and its quite saucy and not expensive,bought a couple of things that have done the trick recently     

Right I am off to try and plot you lot on a map and start thinking about this meet!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Cindy

Hello you crazy chicks!
well I am a D cup, so in between you lot I think, hee hee!!!!
Kelly    for basting tommorrow I am so gald hun and I just know that you will get a BFP, the underwear is quite good in peacocks cheap as well, Primark does cheap sexy undies too, I just phoned my catogue to order some underwear as there;s a real sexy set in there I like! 
Eva so sorry about your BFN hun, but all the best for your next step, and you will get your BFP!
Erica I am sorry you still haven't spoke to DF about stuff and he's going away Fri, just wanted to send you love and huggles!I love the footie too, Dh and I often to go to see his home team, Swansea and he supports Everton, and tonight we'll both be supporting England, as even through we're here in Wales both of us was born in England, and brought up by English parents!
Fishy undies always work, hee hee
Shazia glad you got on well at your new clinic!
********** hope you feel better soon hun xxxxxxx
Cr excellent news with your scan, and getting ready to strip hee hee
Love to everyone else I've forgotten
Well had a lush night after last ngt, DH went to play golf with my mate's partner, so my mate and I went for a spin in her new red convertible beetle, and it's well nice and got lots of waves of men, hee he then called for a drink and I only had a few but got a bit tipsy hee hee!
then today went for a spin on the bike down by the seaside, which was lovely then DH just took me to the driving range to have a go at golf, my first time and guess what? yes I did better shots than him!!!!GIRLS RULE!!!!!!!!!!
anyway he deserves it, as I was telling him on here I call him DH, and all I had last night was "I'm DARLING HUSBAND I'm the best" bloody big head hee hee
anyway better go and do DH his tea, I'm do beef fajitas, wedges and salad,
love lots
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar

Kelly good luck with basting tomorrow   

Eva - so sorry about BFN, but good luck with the new tx, hope all works out for you.

Hi ya to everyone else.


----------



## moomin05

Hi Everyone

Good luck Kelly for tomorrow.  Sorry to hear about your BFN Eva, good luck with your new tx.  Hope you get the BFP that you deserve.

Feeling more cheerful today, have completed another application form and the job is not far from the hospital that I will be having my IUI at.  So keeping everything crossed for that one, although don't think I will get it

Have got my niece's christening on Sunday, I know it will be stressful as people are guaranteed to ask me and DH when it is going to be our turn, our immediate family knows what is going on, but not my sister in laws parents and her friends who I know.  

Hope everyone has had a good day.  Only 2 more days to go before the weekend......... yippeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## moomin05

Thanks Jillypops

Glad you are feeling better.  Have to say I am quite glad that I don't drink !  My DH makes up for the both of us, particularly when he is with my father or his!

PW - good luck with your testing and please let  me know the result.  Have emailed Mr G to make sure that we can start IUI next month as AF will be due around the beginning of the month.  hope you have a good holiday   enjoy the break


----------



## Nicola1981

Hi girls,

hope you dont mind me interrupting but i didnt really want to start a new topic. I started injecting for my 1st iui yesterday and was told i could inject in my stomach and legs. Does that mean that i can use both during one cycle or have i got to use either my stomach or legs. Sorry if this sounds really silly to all you experienced iui'ers but im totally useless..... 

Thanks and good luck to everyone
Nic
xxx


----------



## shiningstar

Hi Nicol1981, I am not sure but one of the other girls should be able to help.

Jillypops, glad you are feeling better, I am good awaiting on A/F to come.  I also sold my flat and am moving 28th Oct, cant wait, gives me plenty of time to pack.  I will have my own garden so you will need to give me tips next year I dont have a glue about gardening


----------



## marsha mouse

hello ladies...
  Babyfish, 
YES that's right, It's my mum's fav film and the child actress is Hayley Mills. lol Was A fun film to watch as a kid. I'm glad today as I picked up my drugs to start iui  YEEPIEEEEE come on, bring it on, I'm sooo positive it's going to work this time round. 
CINDY..
So nice to hear you are playing the GLAD game too, Great that you and DH are united in adoption. It must be hard to make that final decision, I did not realise you have to take your name off the fertility list. I admire you for going through this, good luck and best wishes for you both. Big mousey hug. xx
CR..
Glad little bubba is doing well . Can I ask if you were on injections with your iui or clomid.
Erika..
Hope your doing well honey. 
Eva..
It is hard when people tell you they are pregnant, I had so many people do that to me last year, 12 out of the 13 babies are now born. So yes honey it is tough, I'm with you on this one  xx
Also good luck with moving onto icsi.
KELLY..
Good luck with basting tomorrow 
Moomin.
Good luck with the job hunting.

Well just a quick catch up, Picked up my injections today, How exited am I  So anyway get home with DH get the injections ready, I put my   in the air, pillow over my ears and mouth, kept shouting at DH STOP I"M NOT READY....  Tears were flowing, I got hysterical all of a sudden it was over. What a tit I felt, So Erika was right there's nothing to it  
Anyway talking of tits, as some of you have been talking about yours, mine are a 34c, which I'm happy with  as I was an A cup before my daughter was born  
So my lovely fertility friends I hope you are all well,
                                      Speak to you all tomorrow.
                                                      Love The Mouse Xx
P.S  Nicol, I was told that I could inject any where fleshy, so DH stuck it in left side of   so tomorrow it will be right side and so on for 10 days hope this helpes you. Good luck with basting.


----------



## rachael md

Nicola, you can baste anywhere where there is a degree of fat and can alternate if, like me when you first start, you are a bit clumsy and tend to bruise.  So the fleshy part of the bum, any bit of spare tyre round your tummy and the top of your thighs.  After you've injected, hold the needle there for a bit to make sure it all disperses. Don't worry if there are bubbles (although try to minimise them) because it isn't going into a vein it just going into fat.  

Good luck!

love Rachael


----------



## Cindy

Good morning all you lovely girlies
having a lazy day, we were suppose to be going to Straford upon Avon, but we got up too late, (sure DH is glad, as he wanted to watch the cricket) but he said we'll go out for lunch later, and I don't mind I had a lush sleep, and it's so I'm going get some housework done, save doing it the weekend before I go back to work.
I've had some funny dreams this week, so who's got the dream book?
anyway I dreamt about HUGE spiders, then I dreamt I was having contractions, and was in labour, (wishful thinking hee hee) then last night dreamt about my Grandparents coming to stay but that couldn't happen as they have both died, anyone got any meanings for these?

Marsha glad you got your injections and you're starting your next IUI, if you don't mind me asking hun but have you had any treatment for your endo and PCo, do you get  alot of pain with them?
I am united with DH on the adoption front, but still haven't phoned clinic to take name off IVF list, or filled form in, was going do it today then just watched a hospital programme and it showed a girl with endo and said there is no cure for the condition etc and the only good treatment is getting pregnant, so now I feel all againam I doing the right thing giving up on getting preganant? when it could help my endo too? what is the matter with me? I know I don't want the heartbreak anymore with the treatment, and do want to adopt but why can't I do it?
Hi to Jillypops how are you today hun?
Good luck today Kelly  
    to all you other IUI girls
speak to you later
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

Cindy..its a tough choice honey xxx

Ive found this on your labour dreams if its helps at all..it seems to be relevant to how you feel xx

"If you dream about giving birth and the labour was difficult, it means that you will overcome problems through hard work. Seeing a baby as a result of labour is a reassuring dream saying that the right result will eventually appear. If you woke up before seeing the results of your birth pangs, the dream suggests that your plans are incomplete and you are not ready to conclude them."


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all,

Sorry cant stay long,I promise to catch up tomorrow.Thanks for all the good luck vibes,basting went well just a bit painfull with the speculum    getting a few crampy feelings which I didnt last time,bit    unsure if this one will work as dh sperm was only 3.9million after prep last time it was 16.9 million   big difference,but the nurse said minimum is 1 million so we will have to wait and see,dying for a wee,havent been since before basting and that was 10 oclock  

Love to you all

Catch up tomorrow x

Kelly x

ps-if you look on the other thread(cant remeber) think its clomid buddies-PW has got a faint   

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu

Sorry peeps feeling a bit down so might take some time out at least for a day or so..

Lots of love to u all xxx

Kelly - Keeping everything crossed for u hun xx


----------



## kellydallard

Looby,

Hope your ok hunny?? PM me if you want to vent babes    

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Loobylu - Sorry you're feeling down hunny   we understand & all feel like that sometimes. Just remember you're not alone & we're here for you. PM me anytime if you want to.................take care.x
Kelly - Good to hear basting went well.................good luck with 2ww & remember it only takes one   
Jilly - Bl**dy alarm   must be driving you mad................oh no it can't because you're already mad   Thanks for pm   will reply this afternoon.
Cindy - Boys & sport eh   You've got alot to think about but great that you are both "singing from the same songsheet" it's so important to united. I'm sure you'll make the right decision together.
Marsha - I'm ok thanks & it's great to hear you so   that's such an important factor. By the way when I did my 3 IUI's I had Clomid & Menopur injections.
Nicola - Hello & welcome   I wasn't told to stick to just my tummy or just my leg so I believe you can do whatever suits you. I did them in my thigh.......didn't like the thought of doing them in my tummy but everyone is different.......good luck.
Moomin -   with job application & christening at the weekend. I understand totally where you're coming from I was at one the other week & got asked so many times "when?" The worst thing was "it's about time you had one isn't it" ooooohhhhh   if only you knew how hard I'm trying    
Julie -        
Hello love &   to everyone else, back in a bit.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Well ladies..........this is a big one.........sorry
Just to update you, I feel much better today. DF decided to open up to me last night OMG    A few beers watching the footie & he loosened up a treat. I was amazed at some of the stuff & I now believe the air is well & truly cleared so hoorah   Basically he is beating himself up & blaming himself for me not getting pregnant, I don't know why because the hospital hasn't found a problem with either of us but he thinks it's him   That then leads to IVF & he feels like it's because of him I'd have to do it & he doesn't want me to go through that. He went on about it being surgery again, how he's always been in control & able to get what he wants & suddenly he's faced with a situation he can't put right & he doesn't know how to handle it. He got upset   which isn't him at all & upset me even more knowing how bad he was feeling. He apologised for recent behaviour & said he was beating himself up about various things & his head was spinning   He said his dream about me freaked him out & he knew he was pushing me away & didn't want to do that but didn't know how to put things right. 
I asked him if he'd considered how I felt & he was honest & said no he'd been selfish   I told him that I feel a failure, that I feel guilty for being older & that he'd stand more of a chance of becoming a daddy with someone younger & ultimately that I'd got to give IVF at least one go..........I have to know I've tried EVERYTHING. He said he felt I'd done more than I ever should have done already & the most important thing was us & our relationship   
He doesn't want to go into debt, which I understand but at 37 I haven't got the time to save money so it's catch 22. Anyway I've   the hospital to find out the proecdure for starting IVF, time scales etc & I'm going to find out about adding £3000 to the mortgage & seeing what difference that makes. It can't be that bad, it's better than having a loan & I would only borrow for one go. I'm on the waiting list for a free go but that's 2½ years so if the paid one failed I would do the free one as & when it came around but have decided that 2 IVF attempts would be where I drew the line. Once I've got all the facts & figures I'm going to ask DF if we can go for it   so I'm hopeful now & more importantly think we're back to "normal" in fact better than normal & closer for having "let it all out".
Thanks for all of your continued support & lovely messages    
Have a good evening everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## Cindy

Hi girlies
well having a nice day, done all my cleaning, ironing, DH keeps calling me Monica from Friends, hee hee infact all my mates call me that, but I don't care cause I love Friends and I do like things clean!!! 
Dh and I went for a walk to the shops my feet are killing me, but got some birthday cards, a birthday pressie for my mates little three year old she is lush, got her ainese chicken cute fleece top, a book that makes all the sounds, and a dressing up set, well cute, I also bought a pair of shoes for £5.00 in the sale, BARGAIN! then we went for a coffee and cake, yummy! then got a dvd The ring 2 for later, (don't like scary films but DH insisted) and got chocolates, and going cook us yummy Chinese chicken!!!!!!
Loopy Lou  to you, hun if you ever need anyone to talk to I'm here hun, its tough all this ttc, and endo, thanks for looking up my dream, I didn't get a baby at the end so it's the bit about "my plans are incomplete and I'm not ready to conclude them, it must be to do with adoption,
Erica hun I am so glad you and DF had a talk, (by the way what is DF, most are DH, DP,??)I'm glad your finding out all the info hun, we're all here if you need us, HUGE HUGGLESXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Kerry Good luck on your 2ww, and no testing early this time!!!!!OK??
hI TO nICOLA WELCOME TO THE CRAZY BUNCH!
love to everyone else
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Me again,

Erica- I am so glad that your df has opened up to you,it always amazes me that men bottle so much up.We all have this idea that a man doesnt have feelings like a woman and they are just plain awkward and grumpy,but deep down they have feelings too but its harder for them to talk about these things,im sure you feel much better now you have a plan of action  

Cindy-I am called monica too    I am a cleaning freak!!!!

regarding the map-im am doing it v.v.soon and will have an answer on monday!!!! if there is anyone else up for the party then please pm me or reply to the other post please    

Kelly x


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello everyone,
Bad headache all day, I hope it has nothing to do with injections, well what a busy day we have had. DH woke me at 6AM (the only time I see that time of day is when I do a night shift  ) to do injection before he goes to work. Then DD woke me at 8, we went to toys r us to buy yet another birthday present for her little friends party on saturday. While we were there I had a little go at pushing one of the pushchairs, yes I know I should n't have done that   Came home had lunch took DD out on her bike for an hour, then made choco flakes she loves them  Sorry will have to come back in a bit I feel I'm going to be sick with this headache.....................                      The mouse


----------



## shiningstar

girlies

Kelly glad basting went well, hope it s BFP for you.

marsha mouse, hope your feeling better.

Hi nIcola1981, I had the injection I was told to do them either in thigh or bum, couldn't do bum myself so done thigh but the injections itself was ok it was later on in the day they were so sore, and I bruised alot, felt like I had 2 dead legs.  I hope it is ok for you, good luck.

Erika so glad for you that DF has opened up, me and DH are the oposite he can talk for Britian and I am more of a closed book, although when I do open up it all floods out.  Hope everything works out for you good luck.

Jillypops, I am not moving far from where I live just now about 25mins away, but I will be closer to my mum and brothers and sisters.


----------



## jess p

Shazia - really pleased for you hun - new clinic will be fab & you'll be more likely to get that BFP if you're chilled & not stressed by grumpy nurses waving needles about!

Erica - Great news! So glad the beer has made DF see sense!   Stick it on the mortgage & pay it off when you get to 65!

Eva - so sorry about the BFN.  I'm just starting ICSI - bit scary but got to give it a go.


Phoned up for my ICSI drugs today - sending them by courier to work! Got to put 2 grands worth of drugs in the school fridge!! 
Should start the jabs next week!

Nurse told me story about her best friend - had years of ivf, gave up in her 40s & adopted 2 Chinese twins - day she got back from China found out she was preg!! Now got 3 kids!! (I expect you could do the maths yourself!!!! Doh! Been with 5 year olds all bloody day!!!)

Kids are doing my head in at work - can't believe how argumentative 5 year olds can be - I'm obviously not scary enough!!!!

Catwoman - how ya doin'?

Creaky where are you - I've missed you!

Holly - hope you're having fab time - weather is great!

Julie - hope you're surviving horrid AF - lie in the garden with mega bar of chocolate!


Hi to everyone else (no matter what your (.) (.) or   size!!)

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle

OMG!!!     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man from Clearblue says I am pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## Pootle

PW

CONGRATULATIONS SWEETHEART!!  Over the moon for you.

Take it easy on holiday and have a wonderful 8 months

xxxx


----------



## keemjay

hiyas all

sorry i've been a bit awol all week, been busy at work and other commitments and seem to be getting in late at night and rushing out the door early in the morning. off to work again all day today 

PW -     well done to you 

erika - glad dh has finally opened up to you - aint booze great  can always guarantee i'll get some extra emotion from dh after a couple of stellas 

kelly - glad basting went well - here goes the 2ww again  

julie - thinkin of you hunny 

marsha - lol at your first injection  hope you are feeling better now 

gotta fly guys

have a good weekend everyone - i've got a night out with friends tomoz that dh refuses to come to so it'll be all couple except me and one girl who's separated from partner. they all have a zillion kids each so guess what everyone'll be talking about all night  wish me luck. and if you wonder why i am going at all its cos i agreed and paid money BEFORE i knew it was a coupley night out, last time i'd looked it was a girly night out 

kj xxx


----------



## loobylu

No more doubts now PW - Just enjoy honey..u so deserve it..lots of love xx


----------



## petal b

pw-what great news for you i am so pleased


----------



## ERIKA

PW
         
Fabulous news you must be absolutley thrilled   
Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months & beyond.
Take care

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Pw,


Huge congrats hunny          enjoy your pregnancy and take care of yourself,keep popping in to tell us how you are too      Thanks for being a fab cycyle buddie  

Kelly x


----------



## struthie

Congrats again PW!

Hi girls 
I have just been for my day 12 scan,not sure if its good news or not. 
I have two leading follies,on my left ovary,and on my right ovary I also have two although they are smaller. 
The consultant scanned me,and was very thorough,he said if I was inseminated today it would be too early,if I haven't had a surge on the opk,by Monday then I have to be re-scanned at 10am. 
Anyway he said if I get the surge over the weekend then I will have the DIUI on Monday instead of a scan. 
Then I got a talk about the risk of multiple pregnancies,how twins are high risk but quads is bad news,but he did say that I would be unlucky that all four will ovulate. 
Why does it always happen to me! 
So I'm hoping I get the surge on Sunday now,oh and bonus they gave me three clearblue opk's to last me until Monday!

And guess who I met in the waiting room,bet you can't guess,but she is from this thread!!


----------



## ERIKA

Morning lovelies   
Cindy - DF stands for darling "fiance" or "f****r" depending how he is behaving   
Marsha - Hope you're feeling better   & that horrible headache has eased off.
Kelly - Good luck with the map, what alot of areas to cover   Hope you're taking it easy.
Katrinar - Hi   hope you're ok & don't cause as much devastation as your namesake!
Jess -   with ICSI & lovely story about that woman too, gives us all hope   I heard one this week as well, my friend knows someone who tried for years finally giving up at 43 after loads of treatment. Caught, & now at 44 is having her 2nd   5 year olds.........love them my nephew is 5 & cracks me up!
Jilly - Hate to say it but TOLD YOU SO...........what were those words "never again" yeah right      & why doesn't it surprise me that you  like a   
Kj - Normally the nights out you're not looking forward to turn out to be the best   so fingers crossed for you.   is great for loosening the tongue isn't it, Weds night was a total result.
Holly - By the time you read this I hope you've had a great holiday   & that you're feeling totally relaxed & refreshed.
Julie -     hope your enjoying your couple of days off work........at least there's no reception! Take care.
Caroline -   have been thinking about you, hope you're ok.
Catwoman - Where are you   ?? OMG did your boss really staple your (.)(.) to the desk.
 Loobylu, Shazia, Molly, Moomin, CR, Babyfish, Nicola & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Just a quickie,

Struthie-good news about the follies and the free opk's   really hope everything goes well for basting,keep us posted hunny!!

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Struthie - Great news about your follies    hope this cycle works for you. 

Julie - Aaahhhhh mate, chuffed to bits for you   Great that you're feeling   & have already made plans to move on. I'm sure IVF will work for both of us   & we can share the journey.xx

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

I'm with you on the thread thing Julie   I'm not moving either so we'll hide together    
Have a great weekend & when you've finished your housework, there's loads at mine   

Erica.xx


----------



## creaky

Good morning ladies - I'm back again after my little jolly holiday in Ireland only to find pages of news which I'll never truly catch up on....

Julie - sorry it didn't work this month, but it's not over yet - stay positive about the next step......

PW - Congrats on the BFP!

To everyone else a big Hi, and I will endeavour yet again to get into the swing of things and catch up with all the gossip (even though shooting off to Liverpool for a wedding for the weekend later on today.....be back on Sunday though)

News with me is......I won an Ipod from Walkers last night - DP and I had a multipack and texted all of them in at 3:35am this morning and it worked (mad I know!)

AF started today - third month running it has arrived on day 30 exactly which for me is a big bonus as it always used to be 5 weeks +. Makes me feel really positive about the future, because my body is actually working properly!
Still waiting to hear back from my consultant about when the IVF begins, but it will have to wait until after November as DP and I have just booked a week over in Las Vegas/Grand Canyon for another friends wedding.....(bank balance is really sufffering!)

Take care all, 

be back later on...

Creaky x

(ps I'm with Julie and Erika - staying put with the IUI girls - I mean, who else could be as friendly and supportive as all these good old friends we've made!)


----------



## MollyW

Ha, Jilly - it was ME!!! 

Went in for first scan today Day 3 and already have a 10.5mm follie so looks like I'll have another short cycle. B****r! Was hoping that the tablets might have kick-started me into having something approaching a normal length cycle... 

So after getting up at 4.30am to get there for 9am we have to do the same thing all over again on Monday....and then probably on Wednesday....and maybe Friday if I haven't already ov'd.  Still, at least we'll have a better idea of where I am and hopefully won't miss it. 

  PW & DH Congratulations!  Fantastic news to come back to. 

Julie - I LOVE your idea of an IVF girl disguised as an IUI girl.  So glad that things are moving forward for you and that you won't be leaving us... x

Jess -  at two grands worth of drugs! My God you will be like a sponge after all that jabbing! GO GIRL! 

Erica - ah, bless your DH (and bless the amber nectar!). Your perseverance has paid off sweetie. 

Jilly - how's the head?  Congrats on your award, too BTW.

Creaky - well done on the ipod and the normal cycle. They say good luck comes in threes...   

Special  to keemjay. I missed you sweetie, but thought you must be busy. Hope the night out's not as bad as you fear and its not all  

And also big  to Holly for Monday. Hope the break has done the trick and helped you both come to a decision.

Have a lovely w/e all of you. Probably won't be posting much as I've got SO much work on and will be travelling a lot next week by the sound of it.

Gotta fly.....

xxxxxxx


----------



## struthie

Ha ha Jilly,yes it was Molly,I was shocked to say the least,and hadn't washed or straightened my hair so looked a right state!

Molly was lovely to meet you and your dh,I'll be there again at 10am on Monday,hopefully for the DIUI.

Bye for now,off to pick ds up then off to horrible work until 10pm xxx


----------



## ERIKA

I'm here Jilly don't   
I was also wondering how they knew each other. Maybe one wore a carnation   Guess they met at Fridays party or maybe all us girls have a certain look. Yep that's it orange knickers, walking like John Wayne & covered in pinpricks   
Creaky -   on winning an Ipod & have a fab time in Liverpool. I have got friends there, it's a great place to go on the   & they are so funny. I hope to start IVF in November too so there will be a few of us sharing the next journey.
Molly -   for scan on Monday & don't work too hard next week   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly
Love your thinking   hadn't thought of that.
They reckon you look like your pets so do you think Molly is dead cute with her   hanging out??

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Right ladies it's almost home time so I'm going to start clearing things away.
Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend     whatever you're doing, have fun & take care.
"Speak" to you next week.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW

at the thought of taking the dog in with me! There's an idea - SHE can wear the orange knickers! 

Actually the nurse introduced us. She'd remembered I'd left a good luck card at the hospital for Struthie when she had her IVF and asked if we wanted to be introduced as she was due in just after me... 

BTW, lovely to meet you too Struthie - and don't worry, you looked great!

 Erica and Jilly (don't   ) Have a lovely w/e.

x


----------



## kellydallard

Evening all,

Well its lovely to see loads of people back-Julie    so glad you feel better hunny,and great news about the IVF steaming ahead,all the luck in the world.I totally agree with you and Erica on the IVF/IUI thread disguise thing,I started on the clomid board before this one and I still post there everyday-I have no life   

Hope everyone is well and that you all have a fab weekend,I am going to town with sil and mil  for sil final dress fitting for the wedding.

Went for a little bike ride today and have cleaned the rabbits hutch out-it honked big style    is it ok to be "active" doing normal things in the 1st week of 2ww.I was only basted yesterday but I really want to carry on as normal to try and stay sane,im not going to the gym or carring/lifting anything thats not too bad is it?

Love to you all

Kelly x


----------



## shazia

Jilly sweets think I have just missed you again.

Not feeling happy at the mo at all so sorry no personals. My beautiful baby cat has gone missing and I am absolutely distraught. He has been missing since last night and I have all sorts of nightmarish situations going round in my head. He is the sweetest, cuddliest thing you could ever meet. Luckily we still have his brother but at the moment that just makes it worse for me cos I want them both and he is a constant reminder that bailey is missing     


Sorry for mis post
xxxx
ok just one fantastic news pw so chuffed for you, take it easy but more importantly enjoy


----------



## Cindy

Hi girlies
just a quick one cause going jump in the bath, well haven't had such a nice day today as I have been FREAKY  been really snappy to DH, and feel dreadful about it just got up in a mood and haven't been right, one min ok, then I want to kill him, he can't say nothing right aaah bless him, prob just cause AF is due next week, we did go out for lunch and a bit of shopping and I did but him three new tops so I'm not all bad.
Shazia Hun HUGE HUGGLES aaahh I hope your cat comes back mine are like my babies, do you want me to send mine to help you look?
Kelly glad your keeping yourself busy, 
PW excellent news, hope you have a healthy nine monthsxxxxxxxxxxxx
Molly and Struthie nice you met upxxxxxxxxx
********** so glad your feeling a bit more  hun
Hi to Erica, Creaky, and everyone else going have a bath and try to make it up to DH
love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05

PW - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR   . You have given me such hope for us when we start our treatment next month.  Let's hope Mr G can do the same for me and my DH and make our dream come true to.

  to everyone else.  Hope you have all had a good week and looking forward to the weekend.  Well I am feeling more positive today.  I have got a job interview on Tuesday for a job in the same company group I work for which means that I can transfer over and get to keep all my current job benefits and it is only about 2 miles further to travel.  

Went to Bournemouth last night to a party (yep on a Thursday night), and had  a good laugh, it was fancy dress and the theme was back to school.  DH looked really good, with writing all over his white shirt, shorts, a bashed knee, a cap and my old school tie.  The only thing is when we walked out of the house bumped into our new next door neighbours, I am sure they thought that DH was not all there, we did have to explain.  He has never been so embarrassed.  We were both crying with laughter!  

Done a bit of retail therapy today which was great, buying a suit for my interview.  Had a great time, and it meant that I finished work early.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend and the weather stays nice...... it has been baking here today.    but I am sure it will rain or thunder later 

Well must go DH is cooking for me tonight as we are away for the weekend for my nieces christening so I need to go and pack and decide what to wear.  That will be a task as everything in my wardrobe is too big as I have lost 1 1/2 stone since May and gone down 2 skirt sizes and one in trousers.  I have got trousers in my wardrobe I can get on without having to undo the buttons or zip!

Think I have waffled on lots, sorry for the long posting but feeling really positive today, particularly after hearing PW good news as we are both under the same consultant.


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello gals,
  Well what a headache, Ijust managed to bath DD then DH came home took over, sent me to bed at 6.30. I think it was what i would call a chocolate head, (too much choc gives me headache) So I'm much better today, but the injections are not getting any easier, I hate mornings anyway, but now I get shot before I get out of bed now 
Kelly. 
  Hope you get a BFP 
Looby lu, 
  Hope you feel better soon, have a good rest 
Erika.  
  Soooo pleased DF has broken that wall,infertility can do so much to a couple. Sounds like your both coming to the end of the dark tunnel. I so hope you are both blessed with a bundle soon, you really do deserve it xx
Jess P.
    Can I ask what ICSI is....
P/W  
       lucky you, I love it when someone on iui gets a BFP, hope for us all. Can I ask how many times you had iui and what drugs did you use...
Struthie
          Have a chill out over the wk/end. Hope it goes well for you monday, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed              ^reiki
Juile,
      Boooo on your BFN, It's strange how we can feel some months you just get on with life, then other times our whole world falls apart. Keep up the feel good factor.  
Creaky,
        Lucky you going away, Hope you have lots of money to gamble away. 
Molly,    
          I hate getting up for early morning scans, I thought 6am was bad enough for us to get to our hospital for 7am, well it shows your dedicated. Get some zzzzzz
Kelly,
        Hope little Oli has enjoyed his 1st week at school. Ellie still has another week before she goes off.
Shazia,
          Thinking of you, Hope   comes home soon. I have two little brothers   and they are my little babies, They only go into my garden, but if they do go far it's not for long. Ask around your neighbours as he/she might be in someone's shed or garage, seek and you shall find, good luck let me know when   comes home,xx
Moomin, 
          Good news on your job, So happy to hear your up beat about life again. Well done about your weight loss


----------



## marsha mouse

Sorry that last post was from me.....
                                        Love The Mouse xx
P.s Hello to all the other girls xx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, wishing you all lots of luck and positive vibes  

Fingers crossed Molly


----------



## Candy

New home this way peeps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36648.new#new

/waves to Cindy nice to see you back again


----------



## g

hi there,

Soo sorry Julie on your BFN, although I havn't been posting I was dropping in and was anxious to see how you got on. I really thought this was going to be the one. I'm so glad that you are staying so positive.


Also  to all the ladies with BFN ,my heart goes out to you.


Congrats to PW ,you keep the flag flying and show us it can be done.

Cindy, how are you getting on.It is such a big decision.
Did I tell you that we were going to see a specialist at the end of Sept to discuss next tx possibly IVF.
DH isn't keen on more tx  and is totally sold on the idea of adoption.
We are also going to an info meeting on adoption in Oct. I hope that when we have been to both meetings the decision will be clearer.

Regards your dream- I dreamt that I was in a large sort of ward and women were giving birth all around me. Someone came up to me and said' You've been here for weeks if you don't produce a baby in the next 5 minutes you'll have to leave'. Then I woke up.  Silly isn't it , but we can't help our dreams.
Can anyone interpret it? ( I guess its all to do with what has been going on.)

and best wishes to you all,
luv
  g


----------



## kellydallard

Hi all,

G-julie has a dream book!!!!!    nice to "see you"   

Shazia-any news on your kitty yet?? I lost count on hoe many times my 2 dissapeared for days on end,hope you find it soon   

Well its rainy here and I have got to drag my fat **** in to town as its sils final dress fitting,cant be botheres but hey...have a good weekend

Kelly x


----------



## shazia

Hi peeps

Its fab news!!!! Bailey boy has returned, he turned up at 1.15 this morning all fit and well and refusing to say where he had been!! Can't tell you what a relief it is, haven't cried that much in ages I really thought he was a goner.............feel a little foolish now  

Thank you for your messages.

Will post again later as need to let you all know how we got on at the cons meeting yesterday (don't hold yer breath!!) and to do personals.

Love to you all


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
how are you all today?
Shazia hun I am so glad Bailey turned up! knew he would
Kelly how did dress fitting go?
Jillypops have a nice affo at work!
Marsha Mouse glad you feel better today hun.
G still can't make my mind up, DH is all for adoption, but I can't make the final decision and I'm worried I won't be able to, I filled the forms in this week, but haven't dated them, keeping thinking I should see a pysic first, but that's silly! I'm just scared I suppose, I know for adoption it's giving up completely of anymore treatment, your doing the right thing going to IVF and adoption night, which ever way hun it'll turn out great for us both!
Don't know about your dream hun, but last nught I dreamt there was big snakes in my house! WHAT IS THE MATTER WITH ME??
and today still really snappy, been to the shops earlier and wanted to go this affo, but DH wants to watch sport, and I just feel so mad, even through I don't know where I want to go, then he said do I want to out tonight, and I just was sulking and said Don't bother" what is wrong with me, I just want to SCREAMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
love lots
from a very crazy Cindyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls

Hello to all the newbies and all the oldies.      

I do not think I have posted since I went on holiday and that was back in May but I needed time to get my head in order and for DH and I to talk and get things clarified. 

We had our visit from the social work for going on the adoption list but after heart to heart with DH and I we decided it was not the route for us.  It takes a certain type of person to love these children and we were honest with one another and said we could not do it.

I went in for my laparascopy in August and my left tube is slightly narrow and my right tube is slightly twisted but the dye did go through.  Why this operation was not done before I started IUI I will never know.  I feel as if the NHS has wasted nearly three years of my life, 9 months on Clomid and a year on IUI but I cannot look back only forward.

So after a long discussion because we were going to call it quits at the end of the year we have decided to give IVF a shot as my Gyn said not to even bother with my last attempt at IUI so we are going for our 1st appointment on the 4th November to Glasgow Royal so hopefully 2007 will be our year.

So to all you girlies on here I wish you all the best at your attempts on IUI and give your best shot and I will meander to the IUI turned IVF board, hopefully nobody will be joining me apart from Juliangel who I am really sorry but I hope you and DP have talked about your futures.

Kim I hope things are progressing well in the adoption route and as I say it takes a certain type of person and you certainly sound like that.

Love to you all

ALi


----------



## petal b

aliso-know what you mean about the nhs,i had treatment icsi and iui before i had a lap and something else done and only found out last year that i have pco,but no symptoms but some eggs not so good,so i was not happy about finding out four years down the line....wishing you lots of luck with ivf

luv petal b


----------



## petal b

how silly am i just found out about the bubble thing...i want more...if you don't get them does it mean that you are not liked  am going to give some bubbles now...what am i like it has only taken me ages to find this out,was wondering what they were doing at the side   but why does mine not have burst or blow on it


----------



## jess p

Hi Petal! have sent you a few bubbles - you can't send them to yourself! (Did try!!!!!!!!)

Prof W Fab news about your BFP - must be on  .

Had our wedding disco/party last night for all the friends who we couldn't invite to our big day (we only had 16 immediate family on the day) - the people who moaned most about not being invited to the big day didn't even bother turning up!!!  Some people just really get on my (.) (.)! Still, we had a great time!

Am getting v v nervous about starting ICSI jabs next week. 

Marsha m - icsi is a form of ivf but instead of just putting sperm/egg in dish, they inject the sperm into the egg.  It's better for those of us with duff old eggs with tough shells!

I'm with Erica & Julie a - please let us stay here even though we're not proper iui girls anymore!

If I don't respond to the drugs we will revert it to an iui - so not gone completely!


Creaky - great to have you back! I'd forgottent you'd gone to Ireland!  Did you eat the whole multi pack in one go? I know you had to put on a bit of weight!!

Ali - great to hear your news again - we've missed you!  Good luck! I know what you mean about the adoption route - I think that's one of the toughest IF decisions to make.

Julie - glad you're feeling better & good luck with the ivf cons!

Shazia - so glad your little fella came home - bet he had a wild night out - just like the cat in the Bacardi Breezer ads!!

Holly - hope you had fab break but hurry back cos we miss you!

Just read a FF member who had vv high fsh (upto 80) has been taking wheatgrass, agnus castus drops & having hrt & her fsh is now 5.8!!!!! Will be interesting to see if she gets her bfp.  Not sure how the hrt works? My cons told me once it was rising that was pretty much it so will have to grill him about this!

Have a lovely Sunday you lovely people,

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Well my SIL had her final dress fitting yesterday and all went well    I am dreading the wedding as it's 2 days after I test and if its bad news I will be a wreck  Went into MONSOON and MIL and SIL made me try on loads of stuff for the wedding and my MIL treated me to a top,its gorgeous jade green strappy with loads of gem detailing,mind you should be nice at £55    glad I wasnt paying   Got DH's Grans funeral on Tuesday morning.

Shazia-so glad Bailey turned up    

Jess-Glad you had a nice party x


Petal- I have just blown you up abit   

Ali-Best of luck with the IVF    

Big    to JILLY,JULIE,PW,BABYFISH,ERICA,MISS JULES,LOOBY,CINDY,G AND CANDY  

Hope you have all had a fab weekend x

Kelly x


----------



## petal b

hello everyone

feel bad now about the bubbles,i was only joking,thanks for them anyway  

kelly-lucky you with the nice mil. 
hope it goes alright on tuesday we will be thinking of you both

jess- what are some people like,bad for moaning about it in the first place but then to not even turn up i bet you were mad because i would have been  .we had that at our wedding,they said that they would  come and then you pay for them and then they did not turn up......should not have bothered 

julie-hope you come back soon  but hope you are feeling better,sending you  

hope you have a great day

luv petal b


----------



## Holly C

Hello all you lovely ones!  We came back early as it was really really   in Cornwall and everything had that damp and clammy feeling in the tent.  It's luxury being dry and having our own toilet and shower again!!

Julie - have just pm'd you  

Eva - gutted to hear your news.  Sending you a load of   and big    Really hope you find the next steps easier.

         

Lovely to read your news PW and Miss Jules!!  Really fantastic to know that it can and does work!  Gives so many hope.  PW - you'll be on hols now but thinking of you and just so happy for you.  Miss Jules - really so delighted!  Hoping and praying this little one is a sticker and everything will be smooth sailing for you in the months ahead.

         

Petal - great to see you back again!  Hope your holiday was really relaxing and you're feeling geared up for IVF now  

CR - great to read your news about your scan and everything sounding so good! Excellent to hear that you had a great holiday and thanks too for your words.  

Erica - will pm you back    Really glad to read that you and DF are making progress now!

G - horrible having those sorts of dreams.  Hope you're doing ok.

Ali - huns lovely to see you back here!  You're certainly not on your own - there are about 5 of us that I can count off the top of my head moving on to 'big school'!  I really felt for you reading your post with the decision making you've been doing.  We feel very much in the same position as you.  Stick with us all and we'll get thru it - the support here is really the best thing and eases so much of the heartache.

Molly - you will be in my thoughts a lot this week with all you have going on.  Travel safely and we'll all be with you sending you all the support you deserve  

Struthie - good luck for tomorrow!!  Really hoping everything timing wise will work out for you and there is a BFP on the way!  Make sure you  put your feet up!  Your DS looks so grown up!!

Shazia - really pleased your furry baby turned up all ok!  It's such a worry when they dissappear!  Ours took ages to come home while we were away.  We are feeling very loved up with all the kisses he's giving us so at least we are forgiven for going away and leaving him in the hands of the neighbour!!  Also really great to hear you are feeling good about the new clinic!  I think it really helps when you trust their professional judgment.

Jilly - you're such a giggle.  Sounds like you had a good night with the award winning!  Well done - have you posted a pic in the gallery of those beautiful begonias yet?

Kelly - great to hear you're onto it with the organising a party!!  BTW - am happy to help out too!!  I'm near junction 6 of M25 so that's 3 from our area alone already without counting Julie, CR and CK6 all from not too far away.... but having said that I'm happy to travel and I don't know if those other three have said they are able to attend - but hope they do!!!!  Nov suits me - late Jan/Feb is out as going home to NZ for a visit. Hope Oliver is settling in well at school and the wedding will be fab! 

Hi Marsha - your house is sounding super flash with all the work you've been putting in.

Jess S - sounds like you've got your hands full with all those new little terrors!!  I'm with you buddy on the injecting for IVF - it's scary isn't it.  We're here though and Struthie has said it's not as bad as she imagined.  Interesting about that woman with such a high FSH!  My con said last week that your ovaries can go into what is termed 'resistent ovary syndrome'.  This doesn't mean that they have packed up and left the building - well not for good as many woman come and go out of this for years before they call it quits and go into retirement.  He had apparently told a woman that she was unlikely to conceive naturally as she was in this state when he diagnosed her.  She tapped him on the shoulder in a maternity ward holding her newborn!  BTW - very very cross at your friends who did a no show at your party!  How rude!!  You're worth a hundred of them!!!

Cindy - good plan not going to Cornwall this week!  I think you've had much better weather in the East of the country and you've had a good time by the sounds of things just being together.

Candy - thanks for looking after the boards  

KJ - you've been a busy trooper this week!!  Hope we'll be seeing more of you this week!!

So here we are home again....  We've not discussed things very much as DH is still not back to his old self.  This will take a while yet so I'm just biding my time.  Having said that I think we will be going on to IVF/ICSI in the next couple of months but I haven't got my head around it entirely yet and I know many of you will wonder what's to think about - it's just because I'm so terrified it won't work and then I'm on a roller coaster or that train and won't be able to get off....  So the upshot is I'm another one who wants to stay with you lot and not move over to the other thread just yet....
  
The holiday was good but the weather did hinder what we wanted to do.  Just loved the Eden Project - it's exactly my type of thing and we hired bikes to get there - which is another of my favourite things so that was a great day.  

This week I've got allergy testing and.... a job interview... It's part time locally doing marketing work.  Not sure if it's what I should be doing right now with tx looming but something was telling me to do something, take some control so I did...  As I'm a big believer in fate - we'll see what happens.

Right - best go - it's 1.30pm and I've not eaten yet!

Big hello's to all not personally mentioned!

Great to be back with you!

H xxx


----------



## petal b

HOLLY-yippeeeeee your back   been very quite while you have been away.glad you had a good time,where abouts did you stay i love cornwall,we go all the time.sorry to see you had bad news while i was away,not really sure what happened did try and look back but can not find it..anyway hope things get better for you both now you are back and yur dh is alright..nice to have you back 
l
uv petal b


----------



## Humph

Hello ladies

Well,... havent you all been busy! I have read through 2 new boards since my last posting 5 days ago... you girls really do know how to chat and I love it!

KJ- thanks so much for your posting- it really helped me a lot.

Jillypops- thanks for your message too- glad to know I am not alone in being a needle wimp! You have your third IUI in October dont you? How are you feeling about that?
Jess- good to hear from you- and good luck with ICSI. Keep us posted.

Hello there to Mouse and all you other lovely ladies.

Kellydallard- how are things going for you?

Julie- was sorry to read your news- take your time in decuiding what the next step is for you guys. At the end of the day, it is the two of you who are important.

Got my consultation with con in Nov to discuss IUI so am always really glad to hear of the BFP's on this site (sorry to those of you who got BFN). WE know that it can happen so that keeps us all going.

Really good to see this board in full swing again.

Welcome to all the new lovlies.

Take care all... urgh! Monday tomorrow! And Af arrived this morning- very annoying!

xx


----------



## Holly C

Awww thanks Petal!  I got a test result back that said that my ovarian reserve is very low.  From the research I did it looks like the menopause will be breathing down my neck very soon.  This is very scary for a healthy 35 year old who has no family history of early menopause etc.  However we have since seen the consultant who has reassured us that there is still a chance that things will be ok and I will respond to the drugs but IUI is no longer an option - straight onto IVF with ICSI.

We went to Holywell Bay near Newquay.  It was a lovely area but as the weather wasn't great we didn't get to spend anytime at the beach - which looked gorgeous - rugged and natural.  Aaah well - we'll just have to go back again!

H xxx

PS Welcome aboard Humph!  Think you had just joined when I left.  Yup you have to check in here on a daily basis otherwise it whizzes out of control and you're left frantically clawing your way to catch up again    Nov will be here before you know it


----------



## petal b

god i am so sorry holly, i did not mean that you had to tell it again to me.
sorry about that... i wrote and just re read it and it sounded like i was asking you.
but i am glad that your consultant sounds postive about you doing ivf/icsi...scary though is'nt it...will pm you later.but sending you lots of love...


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     ​
Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

           

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05
Professor Waffle 09.09.05

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Kelly Dallard 22.10.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

LoobyLu
Freckles
Struthie 
Molly
Marsha Mouse

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

       

Minow
Babyfish
Shazia 
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Jane
Manda W 
SMCC 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
Aliday - IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CK6 - Back to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - Going to IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## Cindy

Hi Girlies 
Holly nice you are back hun, glad your break was good, we've had a lovely week off, not looking forward to going back to work, but I suppose we have to sometime, and I know what you mean about being scared about the next stage it is scary, anyway we have finally made a decision, the forms are filled in and in an envelope with a stamp on, we have decided the adoption route is for us, so I will phone and cancel all other treatments, its been hard, I know its what I want to do, but it's just been hard finally giving up ttc, but the bottom line is we've been trying for so long and just want a family, I don't think I am strong enough to go through IVF, and the chance it won't work, like DH said if I change my mind that's fine, we'll go through it, but I think adoption is best for us, we've got so much to give to a child, I just think back to when my mate had her baby and I bought her clothes and I was thinking it'll be my turn next, its her babies 3rd Birthday next week, and my turn hasn't come, so we're just happy to have finally made the decision. I just hope I can pop on from time to time still to check on you all, and check your not testing too early! kELLY!!!!!!!!
I love you all too bits and know we'll have what we want in the end.
speak to you all later
love Cindyxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Wow Cindy!  Fantastic news!  Really pleased you have made a decision and you sound really calm about it.  I truly hope that it brings you everything you hope and dream for.  Good luck on your new journey and do pop in to tell us how you're getting on.  Of course it's ok to change your mind again too if that's what you decide.  Whatever happens - we're here for you  

Jilly - oh boy what an old worrier you've got there!  Talk about paranoid!  Anyway - great to hear you're making plans for beyond IUI.  You won't need them tho - it's just precautionary cos there's a BFP with your name on it heading your way in Oct!!

H xx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi Holly,
I have been catching up with what you're up to, even though I've moved to the IVF thread (just seemed appropriate).  
I completely understand why you're reluctant to go to IVF, it's a quantum leap from IUI.  Nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be though.  Different.

I too was worried about this being the last thing, and if this doesn't work, then what?  Funny thing is, now that we've started, it hasn't crossed my mind since.

Anyway, for everyone who's wondering.  I haven't found IVF anywhere near as bad as I thought.  Injections weren't bad at all, and I gave them to myself.  Have  had some odd symptoms, but nothing drastic.  Believe me, you don't want details about the odd symptoms.

So, good luck in your decision making, and I hope it turns out to be the right one for you.
By the way, my body responded a lot better than anyone expected.  So, you never, never know.  

       that we see a lot more BFP's, and no-one will have to go to IVF.

Jodi


----------



## Cindy

hI hOLLY AND jILLY Thanks girls, just went and posted the letter, I've known for a long time, but just finally doing, but I AM SCARED! AM I DOING THE RIGHT THING? but who knows, likle DH and I said if your going for a new house, new job, you never know if its the right choice, but you have to try, and like DH said if I really still want IVF later on in life then he's with me 100%, aah girls I am so lucky to have him, think he's glad we're doing the adopted path, and like he said before we know it we'll have a little family!!!!!!
I def going stay here for a bit Holly if that's ok, I want to see all the BFP, and I'm scared to leave he hee hee!
anyway speak to you all later
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

god just read the post from sunny and she is having such a bad time...life can be so cruel i feel so so sorry for her   if your reading this  sunny am sending you lots of love)


----------



## kellydallard

Only me,

Its been quite busy on here for a weekend !!! Anyway just wanted to do a few personals


Holly-great to see you back!! you lucky devil going to NZ early next year-can I squeeze in your suitcase??    we have all missed you loads, I can understans why your abit aprehensive about tx,but I hope you dont have to wait to lonf for your much deserved bfp.Good luck with the interview,might take you up on the offer of helping to organise the get together   will let you know. Please could you add me to the 2ww list I will be testing on 22nd and not a day earlier   


Humph-Im not too bad thanks,just trying to kill time in my 2ww   sorry af came !! Good luck with appointment in nov,it will be here before you know it x


Jilly-sorry to hear DH has put his foot down,its difficult sometimes when you disagree but we dont need pics to love ya xx I will be doing a seperate thread tomorrow for the party  

Cindy-I totally admire your decisions,you are strong enough to deal with all the hurdles put infront of you,the hardest part is making the decision,well done hunny,I promise to not test early as I would not be doing myself any favours,anyway dh has still got the hpt's hidden from last time and we are broke so I cant go and buy any   dont leave us all together will you!!!


Jodi-Its lovely to hear your story about the move to IVF,its difficult to remember how you feel before starting IUI and now we all take it in our stride,so I am glad to hear its not as bad as expected,best of luck with everything!!


Well I was a little bit    when I read the list cos there are so many of you moving on,and you were my first contact when starting IUI, I know you will still be around but I will miss you all so much,thanks for all your support and advice,the good times and the bad times.I couldnt of managed without you all,all the luck in the world whichever path you are taking                         Kelly x


----------



## jess p

Just read Sunny's post on other thread - feel so sorry for her - if you have a min please send her some love!

Holly - great to have you back!!!! Got visions of you leaving lots of wet clothes drying all round the house!!

Kelly - you'll look fab - love Monsoon stuff - good old MIL!

Jilly - perhaps you could have a photo of you both in dark glasses with false tashes?!! Poor love, he's got himself into a bit of a stew - or should that be hotpot!!  Ho,ho ho!!!

Just off to watch Corrie!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls

Gosh reading throught the posts we all seem to be making major decisions at the moment, 


Cindy I wish you well in the adoption route.

PetalB we will keep other posted on the IVF thread

HollyC good to have you back, give DH time, I know I had to give mine time, funny creatures.

Ali


----------



## petal b

aliso -sorry what did you mean ( i am bit thick i know )but not sure what you meant


----------



## petal b

so pi..ed off,have just started af and was surpose to get my drugs on tuesday...so its a no no this month...really fed up with it how can your af arrive 10 days early


----------



## kellydallard

Petal,

Sorry to hear the witch got you early   hope your ok

Morning everyone else-how was everyones w/e??

Kellyx


----------



## petal b

just phoned the clinic and can you believe they said that i would not of been able to start this month anyway....i was like what i booked in two months ago...and they said that they are over booked ot the moment....so maybe these things happen for a reason


----------



## kellydallard

Petal hunny,thats terrible.so if AF hadnt of turned up you couldnt of gone ahead anyway-thats pants!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Sorry me again,

I have started a new thread about the Get together in November,anyone interested please have a look and give us your suggestions etc then we can get the ball rolling!!!

Cant wait to meet you all     

Atleast sorting this out is keeping my mind off the 2ww a bit     

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu

Morning lasses...hope u are all well....

Feel a lot better this week (sorry about being a miserable moo last week)..my consultant phoned me on Friday night (I used to be a private patient of his then moved to him treating me on the NHS) Said he was going to review my treatment to see if he could improve things as its sounds like clomid doesnt suit me. I just hope this means that I can do IUI this month once AF arrives...

Anyway i'll stop waffling now..thanks for all of your support and understanding xx


----------



## kellydallard

Welcome back Looby,glad to hear your feeling a bit better,lets hope they can sort something out for you soon x

Julie-no probs about the meet,just keep us posted,the most important thing is to sort your tx out.I know it seems alot at the mo but you will settle in very quickly when you get started-can you remember how you felt when you started the IUI rollercoaster. Thinking of you loads x

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay

julie 
for mouth ulcers you need
'adcortyl in orabase' - ask for it over the counter at chemists. its the *only * thing that works. have used it all my life. cannot work out why people dont know about it . its a bit wierd like a thick paste - you have to dab the ulcer dry thoroughly, blob the paste on using a fingertip so it sticks and shut mouth and try not to disturb it, if you do a good job at night it'll still be there in the morning and you can rinse it off. depending on where ulcer is it works better - if its down at bottom/top of gum in that comfy groove its great, cheeks and inside of lips its a bit harder not to disturb it. you can use it during the day if you dont have to talk much lol. sometimes it takes a few applications but after 2 nights mine are usually gone or on their way out. in between rinse with weak saltwater mouthwash...

hi everyone
petal thats pants wot are they like 

cindy glad to hear your decision, see you on the adoption thread!!

kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all   
Holly - So pleased that you're back, we   You are right to take your time in making your decision there is so much to think about...........back on the rollercoaster with increased pressure it's not easy. Will reply to your pm in a bit.
********** - I guess we're feeling & thinking similar things right now   Well we'll cheer each other on during the ups & downs & support each other all the way............and we will go all the way & get our dream   By the way Bonjela is cr*p go & buy some "Anbesol" I used to suffer with mouth ulcers & it's great.x
Kelly - Sounds like you're coping well with the   How's the map coming along? And what a great MIL buying you a lovely new top.
Shazia -     thank God he returned little bugger, you must be so relieved and you still haven't told us how you got on   
Cindy -   & great news that you've finally posted those adoption papers. You must be filled with nerves & excitement & it sounds like you & DH are really solid which is the most important thing. Please keep us informed of everything it's the route I'll take if IVF fails.
Moomin - Good luck with job interview tomorrow & well done with the weight loss   fantastic!
Marsha - Glad that headache went.......chocolate induced eh.....was it worth it   
G - Good luck   as you move onto your next treatment.
Petal -     hell mate what a situation you must be really mad. In a way maybe it's a good thing that AF arrived early imagine how you'd feel if she came on time only for your clinic to say they couldn't commence treatment because they are too busy. Sometimes I think these people just don't realise how hard this whole ttc & tx is.   for next month........it really isn't that far away.
Jess - Party sounds great   & I'm sure the people that really matter were there.
Jilly - Aahhhhhh men    aren't they bizarre creatures. Feel better knowing it's not just mine by the way!! Great footie result   & good to have a back up plan but hey.............you're not going to need it Oct has got your name written all over it. My sis is due around 9th Oct so I'll make sure she sends some babydust your way.
Looby - Good to hear that you're feeling better   & that your consultant is moving things on for you.
 Creaky, Catwoman, Babyfish, Kj, PW, MissJules, Humph, Ali & everyone else have a good day, back later.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Remember Julie chocolate melts in the mouth so although sore you should still be able to eat it     

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly
You rant all you like pet, what a shame when you've got a lovely weekend planned   let's just hope your hotel is fully booked!! Are they the sort of friends that you can talk to properly? Was just hoping maybe you could explain to them that you want some time ALONE!
I too had a good   whilst watching Angelas Ashes last night & whilst listening to Coldplays "Fix You" on Saturday night. Feeling very emotional now........without Clomid!!
Still giggling at our post too, guess that makes us a pair of nutters!! At least we'll know each other at the meet, Jilly   Molly   & me smiling like my   ............................  

Erica.xx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi Girlies

Just popped on quickly and will have to come back later when Boss isn't around  and read the zillions of posts. Hope you all had a good weekend.

Doctor Holly - nice to see you back - sorry about the weather. I was WAITING for you to get back because you said I was preggers and then you went on holiday and then I was preggers and you were right!  

xx


----------



## ERIKA

Aaaaarrrrgggghhhhh Julie         
Not what you want to be listening to right now. Chin up pet & go & get plenty of chocolate I believe Galaxy is nice & smooth & easy to eat   
I too had it said to me last weekend while out with my pg sis, "isn't it about time you had one"..........................yeah like I'm not trying REALLY, REALLY, VERY, VERY, hard you nosey, insensitive, no idea so shouldn't comment   
Sorry....................just know how you feel.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## loobylu

Dont feel bad Julie...people should think before they speak..daft and insensitive comment to make whatever the situation...id get someone to have a quick word with her if i was you..
Meanwhile def have some choccy..

Jilly..just baracade yourself in the hotel room hun  - whatever it take to get some u time xx

And as for angelas ashes..glad i chose not to watch it..dont need much of an excuse to blaht lately he he ..


----------



## ERIKA

I'm with you Julie, struggling to stay awake it did finish late   but once you started watching it you had to carry on didn't you even if you've seen it before   What are we like eh!
Oh well choccie should cheer you up & give you an energy boost.............think I've just talked myself into some   

Erica.xx


----------



## jane12

Hi all hope you are all ok.

I have been off on my 2WW for IVF test Thursday 15/9.  Feeling up and down really not sure.

Julie so sorry to hear about ypur BFN hope your ok.  I was not keen to do IVF but it was not so bad once I got into it.  I am sure you will be fine.

Holly how are you?

Hi to everyone else.

Good luck to all on 2WW and testing.


Take care

Jane12


----------



## Holly C

Hi there

Just back from my light testing to see if I'm allergic to sunlight.  The results will be out tomorrow.  Really it's a pretty much forgone conclusion that I'm not but ho hum the things you do to rule things out - I think it's my cat that causes my symptoms and he makes DH sneeze for the Olympics...  he's too gorgeous to contemplate life without tho  .

Hi Jane - good luck with 2ww and really good to hear that you found it not to be so bad!  Keepin em Xed for you!!

Haha Miss Jules - my psychic abilities have at long last kicked in I see    So happy that it's such good news!

Julie - Pants, pants, pants!  Hope your day improves.  Why oh why people even ask people that question is beyond me.  I thought about how insensitive a question it was years before we became involved in all of this and stopped.  Don't worry about feeling bad about your reaction.  People need to understand it's just not appropriate to ask.  Also - with ulcers - they can be a sign you're a bit run down so perhaps use that stuff you ordered when you had the swollen glands again.  That should help clear the ulcers too and give your immune system a bit of a boost. 

Jillypops - big   to you.  Horrible to feel like it's all getting on top of you.  What an absolute nightmare about these people wanting to come with you and fancy them not even stopping to ask you.  Your time together is precious enough - maybe put your foot down and say it's your wedding anniversary or something??

Petal - arrrggghhh!  Although you know yesterday we were talking about acupuncture.... well maybe if you start it now before you go for treatment then you'll be in even better shape when the time comes around again.  Even so   to your clinic!!

Loobylu - good to hear you are feeling better again.  It does really knock you sideways from time to time doesn't it!  Good to come here too and before you know it - the girls have rallied around and you're feeling more like yourself again.  Really hope the con finds a new path that will work for you and not stuff you around like the Clomid sounds like it's done.  When's your apptmt?

Erica - thanks for your pm 

Jess - has your narcotics order arrived?  It's a good thing you're open about tx otherwise your colleagues would be wondering what the hell you're up to  

Kelly - gonna check out your latest details re party!

Struthie and Molly - hope it's all gone ok today     

KJ - thanks for your pm too - will be back to ya in a bit  

Catwoman - did mean to mention you yesterday and say how unfair the cost of tx etc is and really really hope your payment has come thru now    Here's hoping I get a major lottery win that we can all share!!  I MUST start buying tickets!

Rachel B - it was good to hear from you too and hope things are on the up with your foresight levels etc!  Any developments, decisions made?

Hello  Minow, Moomin, Babyfish, Manda (where are you babes??), Creaky and all the other lovelies not mentioned!

DH and I went to the pictures last night to our little local cinema to Mr and Mrs Smith (finally arrived!).  We really enjoyed it!  Anyway just before the lights went down DH said - so when do you think we will go ahead with tx?  Justaboutfelloffathechair!   We had a discussion and taking into account the foresight results which said things are looking with our levels now (which means your body is in good shape to support a pg etc) we could start trying to conceive in 3 months (ha!) Therefore we will - probably go in Nov.  This will depend on when next AF arrives tho as don't want to get caught up with the clinic closing at Christmas..... arrrgghhh and then we are off to NZ....  So we'll see but that's where we are at and it feels ok now - calm, sorted.  Just need to get DH on the road to recovery and a new job and life will be simple again (hmmm if only it were that easy!!)

Better go and get this posted!

H xx


----------



## babyfish

Hi everyone
Haven't posted for a couple of days but have been catching up on all of your news.

Had a bit of a week last week - DH's Grandma (who I am extremely close to) is 95 and went into hosp last week for emergency surgery.  She lives on her own in a 4 bedroom house and does her shopping and cooking and everything - she's absolutely amazing.  So very sad.  Anyway, once I've posted this, I'm off to see her in Intensive care - apparently she's doing very well and all the docs and nurses think she's incredible.  Hopefully she'll be home soon and back to normaly - although I think at 95 - this could be the beginning of the end.  Sad but realistic.

Then on Friday, a friend who'd had a dodgy blood test a few weeks ago, pushed to go and explore further with a haematologist and although her GP and the Haem said it was extremely unlikely there was anything untoward, it was worth running a CT scan and bone marrow biopsy...The CT showed nothing and the first part of the bone marrow showed nothing.  but the 2nd part of bone marrow found a low-grade lymphoma.  So she's currently back at the consultant discussing chemotherapy etc.  

What's the hell's going on?  She's yet another one of my friends who has some hideous disease and she's my age.  

I'm also not feeling full of beans so all in all a bit flat.

I had my monitored cycle on Friday and was told ov was going to be over the weekend - as I have been advised not to bother with the home ov kits, I have no idea whether I did or didn't.  But maybe not feeling well yesterday is a sign that I did?  Anyway, did the necessary (and rather lovely) .  And back to hosp on Friday to have another scan and a blood test to see if indeed the follicle did it's thing.

Welcome back to Holly - missed you xxxx

And Julie, ARGHHHHHH -    
God it just makes me want to say to her ...... Not that it's any of your business, and that really is the point -it's none of your business, but asking about kids to people you don't know, is not only nosey, but it's incredibly personal particularly when you have no idea what my circumstances are.  So by telling me I "shouldn't leave it too long" is just the most insensitive thing you could say to anyone.  And in particular - to me -when I have been trying to get pregnant for a long time and unfortunately had a miscarriage not that long ago.  I know you didn't know this, but it's just worth baring in mind next time you take it upon yourself to offload your knowledge of the joys of parenthood.   

Ahhh. Feel better now.  

Love to you all and again sorry no other personals - that rant has used up all my energy!

Fishy xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Aaaah Fishy - take care.  Sounds like you've had a really rough week with all that emotion.  Poor Grandma - another incredible lady by the sounds of things!  Sooo want to be like that when I'm old but at my age I hate being in overnight on my own so don't think it's very likely    Is she by any chance related to Julie's DP - OMG maybe you are related??!!  Awful news re your friend.  Horrible to find out something like that.  Hope she is ok and the recovery is straight forward.  It's great she has a good friend in you.  

Sending you lots of   and hoping that all that BMS has worked it's magic naturally!!

H xx


----------



## kellydallard

Crikey Guvnor,

Its been busy on here hasnt it. well I am having a nightmare of a time trying to sort out a long w/e in wales in Oct   Its SIL wedding in 2 weeks and she isnt having a honeymoon yet so they are going back home to wales,so a few of us have decided to go for a little break,but how hard is it to find somewhere decent at short notice,anyway moan over. Well I have had a couple of waves of sicness this morning but I am telling myself its all in my head     enough bout me!!!!

Julie-god some people can be so insensitive,my "friend who has a 4month old who was unplanned said to me they think they want another in the future and then joked that she might beat us to it    gggrrrrrrr. You did the best thing walking away,might have made her think twice,hope your ok x

Babyfish-sorry about your friend,why does it always happen to the nice people heyhope your ok??

Holly-fab news about the tx-lmao at the falling off the chair bit    you seem to be making progress,well done  

Jilly-Buckingham is off the a421 off from the m40 about junction 9 

Jane12-all the best for testing  

*IUI MEET-NOVEMBER*[/u I have posted a separate thread about the meet with location and its there for any suggestions so please take a look if your interested 

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay

link to kellys thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36763.0

holly so glad you are talking about the tx...was thinking that not only might the clinic be closed over xmas but you could do without having to test nr xmas or having the 22ww hanging over you.....

julie  silly moo temp. i like fishy's approach, i'm going to learn it by heart, its so clever, patronising,polite and sarcastic in one great hit  cant wait to use it. i promised myself a while back that the next person that asked i was gonna be truthful and say ' actually no we cant have children' but so far i have bottled out both times i have been asked and said no and smiled brightly - dur...

my night out on sat was ok in the end - was such a noisy night with music and drag act/cabaret that it was almost impossible to talk - suited me fine  actually they were very sweet to me and asked for dancing queen to be played and dedicated to me...kinda feel like these guys havnet given up on me yet, despite it being difficult as their lives and mine have gone down different paths, feel like they are still there for me........ unlike certain other persons....

just been and bought new david gray album - so far it seems pretty good  has cheered me up as for no apparent reason i welled up with huge tears in the bookshop when i saw a book about being a granny - 'a guide for modern day grannies' or something and wondered when exactly i'll be able to purchase it for my mum..oh god i'm off again, pre-menstrual wobbler methinks....

babyfish - sorry you're having a poo time - its depressing isnt it, all this sickness and disease, hope grandma is ok...

laters guys

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Kj- Cheers me dear       

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu

Holly...thanks for the personal..got to phone the clinic on wed after my progesterone results are through...adn your right..wouldnt know what id do without u guys..love to u all xxx

As for big mouthed and insensitive collegues and friends..think we should have a little stash of cards that we can hand to these people with something witty and striaght to the point..to shut them up!

Sorry tmi but seem to have loads of cm today look like snot (really sorry to go into details). Does anyone have any reasoning for this..not one for wathcing my cm but this isnt normal for me xx


----------



## keemjay

loobylu - i like that idea, saves you having to actully say anything... 

just read my post to holly - a 22ww obviously meant *2*ww. god 22 would be a nightmare eh, can you imagine 

kj x


----------



## loobylu

He he..dont elephants have a long cycle?? Poor things..

Aas for the card..i'll have to leave the cotent up to u guys..im not that witty..he hex


----------



## Holly C

Crikey KJ - it feels long enough without making it 22 weeks    We haven't got Christmas plans anyways as all fandamily in NZ and we'll be there a few weeks afters and it will be summer and have sisters wedding - so it will be good to have something to look fwd to - yahhoo!

Loobs - or should I say lubes!!  It sounds good! I know it's a bit icky but the more of it and the more raw white egg white it is the better.  Should be looking to get a good result with the progesterone test on Weds I say!

Have just found googleearth.com which is so much fun!  You can zoom in and see pictures of various places around the globe.  It can also give you hotels nearby etc - could be useful for finding a location Kel  

I'm also preparing for my interview tomoz evening.... eek

H xx


----------



## ERIKA

Holly
         
for interview tomorrow I'm sure you'll do just fine.

Erica.xx


----------



## Cindy

Hi GIRLS
Just got in from work, so a quick post a sI'm going to get my hair cut and coloured, got blonde streaks, but going go for brown and red now!
Really tired was up most of last night with dreadful AF pains, not due till weekend but as usual got the crap pain.
Phoned clinic today, to get our name taken off IVF list and IUI, I felt sick doing it, like I said guys I'm just scared have I made the right choice, its prob just cause AF is due mixed emotions!
Oh and this young girl who works for me, was crying as she is has recently found out she's pregnant, and went for a scan, but there's an empty sac there, aah bless her she's only 19 and so tiny you just want to wrap her up in cotten wool. she said she didn't want the baby anyway, but maybe she was just saying that to protect herself.
Sorry girls got to dash 
HUGE HUGS TO ALL OF YOU 
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi girls. Wow - what a lot to catch up on.... 

Firstly  to Julie for the insensitive  in the office. Don't worry about being rude to her...she had it coming! x

Also   to Jilly for feeling  and also  at the customers gatecrashing your w/e away. I have in mind that they're like Eddie and Joan that couple out of Early Doors. 

Holly -   at DH's comment in the cinema. He's obviously been giving it a lot of thought. Glad you now have a plan and can get underway soon. Hope your results come back okay - wouldn't it be just awful to be allergic to  !!! Good luck for the interview and hope the job's what you want. x

KJ - thanks for the text. Appt today was half an hour later today so didn't have to get up till 5am - LUXURY!  Your friends sound fab - it was obviously just the  one who couldn't support you.   for the bookshop wobble. Your Mum will be a granny sweetie - just in a different way...she'll be able to love and spoil your child just the same...  Glad David Gray has cheered you up. 

Babyfish - you need a  too. Hope Granny's on the mend soon and that your friend has had an early diagnosis and will be okay.     Loved your put-down to Julie's temp - spot on!   Fingers crossed for natural 2ww....

Kelly - thanks for IUI meet-up thread. Buckingham sounds perfect to me.... Hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad. When do you test?

Cindy -  - good luck with your plans hun.

Struthie - I saw you driving in as we were driving out (about 9.45?). You stopped to let us past. We were in a dark green pick-up. Hope the basting went well.  

Loobylu - I'm with Holly - your CM sounds great (imagine saying that in real life!  )

Erica - are you a Geordie by any chance? You have let a couple of "pet"s slip out which might have given the game away! 

Jane - fingers crossed for Thursday. WILLING you to get a 

Petal -   at the clinic. How frustrating for you.  

Shazia - how did you get on hunny? I'm dying to know... Glad the pussy cat turned up safe and well... 

Caroline - how are you? Any plans for IVF yet? 

 to Jess, Catwoman, Creaky, CR, Minow, Moomin, Humph, Miss Jules, Manda, VIL & Moosey, Starr, Cathy (is that the lovely Nelson in your pic? He's a cracker!) and everyone I've missed. 

 to Candy & Jacob (thanks for PM will get back to you soon), Looby & Cherry and Aussie Meg & the twinnies (hope you're all okay)

Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW

Oops - I forgot to post my news!  

Had another scan today - Day 6 and after the relief c/s on Friday (Day 3) saying I had a big follie - the guy today says there's not much happening and to come back on Friday for another scan - not Wednesday! 

 Yippee - looks like I might have something approaching a normal length cycle this time. Was dreading the fact I was going to ov early again.

  

Molly x


----------



## Holly C

Brilliant news Molly!  Been thinking of you all day and it's great to hear that it's all sounding so much better!!!

Thanks for wishes for tomoz!  Really pleased you get some more lie ins this week and not so much frantic up and down that motor way!!

KJ - sorry hunz - didn't comment on you and your night out - which sounded fantastic and just what you needed after being a bit worried about it!  Great friends to have and definitely the type to stick with!  Also agree with Molly - your Mom will be a granny and a lovely one at that, just not the way she thought she would be but to some little somebodies who really need it.  

I've only realised lately the importance of giving loads of love out wherever you get the chance.  Bizzarely I used to think that I didn't want to 'waste' too much on neices/nephews/friends kids etc as I would have my own one day... I mean... waste??  Duh - how can you waste it??!!!

H xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all,

Well I got a bit teary in Next today    managed to hide it from DH though,we were looking for a shirt for Oliver for his aunties wedding and when we were walking to the till I saw all the baby clothes   I could have quite happily have bought something,but I know it sounds daft  Dh was reading something on one of the little sleep suits and I could see his face light up   and now I cant stop thinking whether this IUI has worked ho hum ten days till testing,not holding out much hope though as I am sure I have af type cramps  

Kj+Holly-Thanks for the help with organising for the meet     holly-good luck with the interview  


Molly-great news about the scan and your cycle  

Cindy-you are bound to have doubts hunny,the hardest part is making the decision and you have done that,be proud of yourself !!! 

Big hello to all,catch ya later

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Thanks Julie    I know its daft and I see all thing like that all the time but for some reason it really got me today  .

Well I had my basting last Thursday and havent felt anything apart from feeling a bit sick twice this morning,but I have noticed today some dull stabbing pains on my right side    anyone else had this/

Ok I knew it wouldnt be long till I started analysing everything,sorry guys,just    me!!

Kelly x


----------



## shiningstar

PW   thats great news, gives us all hope.

Kelly you need a wee  ,   good luck.

Cindy hope everything works out for you.

Holly glad you had a good break even though the weather wasn't great.

********** hope you enjoyed the areo and it cheered you up nothing better than a bit of chocolate.  I made macaroon at the weekend and to is soooooooo yumy.

Jillypops I am good witing on AF feel I am in limbo been having cramp since saturday so she is on her way due on Friday, so then I can start on my next cycle, hope this one wont be abandoned tho.  How are you?  I hope you have a good weekend away with DH, and dont let you friends spoil it for you as this was just for you two, and that you need some TLC.

Hi ya to everyone else, sorry if I have missed anyone out.


----------



## moomin05

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the good luck wishes for my interview tomorrow, have been busy preparing for it tonight and now I am completely brain dead.  Have found out today that the interview is only about 30 minutes, so I am sure that I can cope with that.

Had a bit of a stress head on at work today as my team leader got really funny with me about what time I was leaving work tomorrow for my interview, got my own way in the end, then had a mass panic that if she is like this for an interview what would she be like when it came to me getting time off for tx in October.  Thankfully spoke to my assistant manager, who is lovely, and said it is not a problem she has been through it all and can have what ever time off I need and at short notice...... panic over.  Mind you they don't really care as they are making us redundant anyway.

The meet in November sounds good and will definately be up for that.  Know Buckingham fairly well as used to live in Bicester before moving to Portsmouth and my brother used to live on the outskirts of Buckingham.

My nieces christening went really well yesterday and she was as good as gold.... the only baby not to cry in the church. Found it hard when we went back to the house after as there were 8 other babies there, and where ever I went there always seemed to be a baby near me.  It was a hard day but love my niece to bits. 

Probably didn't help that AF arrived this weekend, and made us think that this time next month we will be on our way to starting IUI and taking all the drugs. 

I really must start to get the hang of doing some personals but I am useless at remembering who is who!!!!


----------



## petal b

hi ladies...you lot have been   alot today 

welcome back juile,nice to see you back on,hope you are feeling better,takes so long after each treatment does'nt it,to try and get back to normal 

holly-good luck for tomorrow,hope it goes well and you get the job that you are after...fingers are crossed for you  

moomin-good luck to you too,and we all know how you feel about having babies arounds us all the time,my sil is due her baby in a week or so and i am very pleased for her but think oh no here we go again,having to put a smile on your face and look all happy 
and you are for them but you just wish it was you too.

katrinar-good luck with your next treatment and that af arrives soon so that you can start

kelly-sending you lots of   


sorry about last night,well spoke to the clinic again today and still have to go for my appointment tomorrow and the lady who told me that i could not start this month had got it wrong and told me that i could...what are they like...af has stopped...was just a show ...so i will  have to see what they say tomorrow......i think last night i got into a bit of a panic for some reason,af started and i had a leak in my kitchen water was everywhere and it was like the world had ended ..i think i got myself all ready to start and when i thought that i could'nt and may still not...i went nuts for some reason...which is so silly .but they did drive me mad when i had booked it in a month ago,wheather i could start or not.

anyway i am going on and on now so i will stop 

speak to you all soon

luv nutty petal b


----------



## struthie

Morning guys 
Oh I didn't realise it was you Molly - sorry!
Good news on your scan though,well done!

Our basting went really well,and I was getting ov pains before and after it so hope this is the one,although the nurse wrote on the consent form that we have been warned of the risks of a multiple pregnancy as I have three follies,or did have three ready to pop!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Holly C

Morning - just a quickie as I'm heading into London to get this allergy thingy read.

Firstly - no idea why the polls have been removed from the question threads.  Maybe I didn't create them properly and the big boss man may have removed them but I haven't been given any explanation...  

Woohoo Struthie!  Sounds absolutely postively perfect!!  Heaps of     for the 2ww and you never know - multiples here we come!!

Julie - how are you today lovely?  Hope you're starting to feel more triple J like  

Kelly - don't worry huns it's completely natural to go mad and read things into things.  It's just such a long time to wait isn't it!  Fingers crossed it's all for the right reasons tho!!

Cindy - you're bound to come and go on the idea but one day soon it will all feel 'right'!!

Katrinar - really hope things are looking good for you with your next cycle after the miserable time of the last cancelled one!

Moomin - thank god for your supervisor!  I'm sure it's going to work out just right and good luck for today!!

Well better get crackin.  

Slaters!
H xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Sorry its a quickie,got dh's grans funeral in half an hour,eating toast as we speak.

Julie-thanks for thinking of me hunny,just think I was having a    day,feeling much   today,how are you

Big love to all,catch ya later

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all
Julie -    hope you're ok today.
Molly - Great news at the hospital   you must be so chuffed. No, I'm a Brummie born & bred, I think I've just picked the "pet" up from my MIL   it's her word & she's a Brummie too!!
Holly -   for allergy test today.
Cindy -   well done you.
Moomin -    for interview today.
Petal - Wishing you lots of good luck for appt today &   for your clinic confusing you even more   
Struthie - All sounds fab........good luck with the   
Kelly - Hope you're feeling better today   & will be thinking of you later hope it all goes as well as it can.
Jilly -   you ok mate?
Caroline -     
Hello   to everyone else...........off for breakfast, starving.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

One of the managers won the bonus ball thing here at work so offered to buy breakfast sandwiches so I reluctantly agreed.............it would have been rude not to   
Treated myself to sausage Julie, nothing like a bit of sausage in the morning   

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

really sorry i've not been around...me and dh doing thinking about if we should go through ivf again ..... enjoying the month off knowing a natural wasn't going to happen as i was told on 18th august both my tubes are blocked...... debating over if i should post this or not... but thought you girls should be the first to know (told shazia af 5 days late ....picture this   sat on ds's potty did a wee stuck the test in..thought this is bloomin waste of time ....guess what   we are in complete shock and i'm realistic that it may go pear shaped thinking about eptopic... will be 5 weeks on thrusday having a scan at clinic monday to check its in the right place....... want you all to be pregnant with me....     oh my plan was southern comfort and lemonade friday night...drop of red wine at the weekends.... jumping on the trampoline...( whoops woobbley bits wobbbling)  and everything else shouldn't have done......

i have to go and collect ds from playschool..... will catch up later... love to all


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly - Don't tell me you don't like sausage..........I don't believe you  
Julie - Jumbo today.......if you're going to have one have a big one that's what I say   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

OMG Caroline that's fantastic news      
You must be absolutely thrilled & we all are for you too    
        
This thread is on a roll at the moment...............long may it continue. It proves that after all you've been through & been told.....miracles do happen.
Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond & lots of      for Monday I'm sure everything will be ok. Take care & rest up hunny.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie
I did!!          
Don't do things by halves you know.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

OMG congrats caroline..what a fab suprise xxx


----------



## ck6

thanks you girls..... have i missed something    .... what are you lot going on about sausages.....or need i ask.... ck


----------



## kellydallard

Caroline,

Great news hunny         well done!!!

Well I blubbed like an idiot at the funeral,it was dh's gran so it was a bit difficult as dh dad died when her was 40,he died of parkinsons   so when they were telling her life story at the funeral it mentioned dh dad    I lost the plot,and then they mentioned the family and grankids      then I started thinking about us not being able to conceive blah blah   anyway im ok now  

Really unexpected suprise though(no sorry its not a bfp) but as michaels dad is no longer with us he and his brother and sister all get a share of what would of been hid dads inheritance and lets just say I think we have found a way to fund tx if this IUI ends in bfn       after its all sorted it should be around £2,000     sorry if that seems selfish but it just takes so much pressure off us financially.

got to dash got to pick my big sis up from town

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Kelly - Sorry you were so upset   but every cloud has a silver lining eh   & the fact that financial pressure has been eased is great news.
Caroline - Don't act innocent with me, it sounds like you've already had your sausage   
Julie - Nothing on mine Triple J, I like them natural   

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW

OMG Caroline! 
          

I can't believe I read that right! How absolutely f***ing fantastic! I just asked about you on my last big post... What a miracle - I am SO PLEASED for you both. Wishing you lots of     sticky vibes for good news on Monday.

Loads of love Molly
xxx


----------



## struthie

Kelly - hope you are ok,the money will be a weight off of your mind.

Caroline - oh my goodness,how did that happen! You cannot have blocked tubes,fantastic news honey,enjoy it.

We are on a roll for bfp's aren't we,long may it continue.

Molly - hope you are ok  

Julie and Jilly,Erica hi to you too,all this sausage talk is making me hungry too,I like a big one  

Must go,I just had to go and collect ds from school as he fainted,he seems ok,but they sent him home,poor bugger,he said he didn't know what happened and he woke up on the floor.

Back later xxx


----------



## ck6

thanks Kelly   
good news about the money Kelly, sorry you got upset...funerals always upset me...i can be coll calm and collected..then suddenly bang i'm in floods...  
hi Molly ... thanks for the sticky vibes    
hi looby sorry you've not had a great time lately hope you are ok now xxx
as for you two....julie and erica.... i'm sure i don't know what you mean      btw erica what did you buy at the ann summmers...you never did tell me !!!!  
just had to have a sleep  .... keep waking up...oh julie... my friend told me her fil had died, and i dreamt that i went to her house and she was trying to wash 2 masssive duvets, and there was 4 loaves of mouldey bread on the window sill...what does that mean ( i'm bonkers prob) xxxxx
Thanks Struthie.... it is very hot today, does he have to keep his blazer on ?? some schools are strict on that...hope he's ok xxx


----------



## keemjay

CK6         you clever stick  fingers crossed everything will be ok...

kelly  for the funeral, but fab that you have some extra funds now 

struthie - hope ds is allright...

all this talk of sausages , i've just had a chorizo for my lunch so have been joining in without knowing....

just put something in the jokes thread - must be the day for it

gotta dash, be back later

kj x


----------



## keemjay

by the way its in the main jokes thread - couldnt find the iui one


----------



## ck6

thanks KJ xx
thanks Julie think i'm going to keep you busy with weird dreams xx
Erica where have you gone.............    to find another jumbo?? xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

CK6 - OMG - Hurray - well done!!!!!  Keeping everything crossed that it's in the right place - let us know.

Congratulations

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## babyfish

CK6 - SOOOOOO THRILLED FOR YOU - WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS!          

That's really made me smile.  Gives us all hope.

All my love
Fishy x


----------



## ERIKA

Caroline - Yep nipped off for another sausage, well DF did come home last night    As for the Ann Summers........well it was 2 of my girls birthdays in the office, the one likes a   so I bought her a willy wine bottle stopper, wine in one hand willy in the other, wahey!!!!! & the other girl received glow in the dark willy earrings so her hubby can find her during the night   (I did but proper pressies too by the way, I'm not totally warped   ).
Julie - Mouthful of plums    why am I not surprised!!
Struthie - Hope DS is ok   

Erica.xx


----------



## petal b

OH MY GOD i can not believe it.so so happy for you caroline


----------



## kellydallard

Thanks you lot-you have cheered me up more than the £££££££ has  

Jilly-have you heard of a map ?   theres always one aint there   it also off the M1 around junction 14 if that helps.

Kelly x


----------



## struthie

Thanks everyone ds is fine! He's been playing on the laptop since he got home,and had gallons to drink,the first aid lady said they can take their blazers off but ds said some teachers tell them off!

He said he is too ill to do his homework though  

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## shiningstar

Caroline    thats great news, hope you rest up and everything goes well on Monday.

Struthie glad DS is ok.


----------



## Rachel B

CK6 - Fantastic news.       .  Good luck for the scan - I really hope it all goes well.

Professor Waffle too - Lots of      and congratulations to you too.

It's so nice to see BFPs - it gives us all hope and we seemed to go a long time without any.

Holly and Moomin - Hope your interviews went well - I'm sure you will have bowled them over.

I'm really looking forward to meeting up with everyone in November - you all seem such lovely girls!!  I haven't posted so much recently, but am back now and gearing up for this IVf malarkey.  

I think I feel the same as some of you - I kind of don't want to start IVF as once I do, and if it fails after 2 or 3 goes, I think that will be it - all my options used up.  I'd rather know they were still out there in the future.  BUT we will all get through it together!  

Hello to all the other girls out there - looking forward to meeting as many of you as possible in November.

love Rachel


----------



## creaky

Just about to read through and do some personals, but one thing is clearly obvious from my quick scan of the messages....Caroline you deserve one big CONGRATULATIONS on the  !!!

So pleased for you, bet you keep on pinching yourself!!

Creaky x


----------



## creaky

Well, Erika, all that talk of sausages and rude things must mean that the other half won't get the chance to take his shoes off when he get's in before you pounce on him!

Kelly - don't feel guilty about being chuffed about the money - always look on the positive side of things, even death.....

I agree with Rachel and am really looking forward to meeting up in November, I'm just keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't fall on my break in Las Vegas/Grand Canyon, but I have voted and shall leave it in the lap of the God's.....

Also it's shocked me how many of us are now gearing up for IVF now......we're gonna be there to support each other through all of it. Rachel - don't be worried about using up your IVF chances - just think it will mean you are a step closer to having that baby - the odds are really good these days!

Think positive!

Creaky x


----------



## Rachel B

Creaky/Julie - Thanks for your positive vibes, you've cheered me up.  You're right - we have to think of it as getting closer to a baby.  I'm gonna hold that thought!!

Mmmm, sausages, now there's an idea (of the eating variety that is................ )

have a lovely evening everyone - it's about time I logged off here I guess!

rachel xxxxx


----------



## moomin05

First of all CONGRATULATIONS CK6 on your   fingers crossed for the scan

Thanks for all your good luck mesasges for my interview, well if all interviews could be like the one I had today, why do I get so nervous before hand.  The interview was so relaxed and informal, they asked me to talk about myself .... no prob there and then they asked me go give an example of each of the 6 competancies that I had to prepare ie working with others, customer service etc.  The whole thing only lasted 25 minutes and they will let me know in a couple of days.  Even bought up that I would be having quite a lot of hospital appointments over the next few months... didn't tell them what for, and they were fine with that, said it would not affect anything.  So feeling very positive at the moment.  I will let you all know what the outcome is.

Jillypops - M40 is not far from Oxford and then Buckingham is slightly north of Oxford,

Off to have something to eat, interviews always make me hungry, must be the stress levels.

Catch up with you all later


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Ladies,
     Well what a few days it's been, I've tried reading all I can, Hope everyone is OK.
Shazia.  
 So happy Bailey came home. Naughty kitty.   
Jess P.  
  Thanks for letting me know what icsi is, good luck.
Holly.
 Glad your home and dry from hols, good luck with going onto other treatments, it's good you have a gyne that gives it to you straight, as you then can get the right treatment.Take care xx
**********,
Ouch, Choc is supposed to make ulcers worse. But if your like me a couple of ulcers would not keep me away from choc. HE HE 
Kelly.
   How's the school run going   I hope you have come to terms with Gran. The money is there to help you both in what you want to do, Things happen in life for a reason, that money was left for it to be put to good use. Good luck xx
CK6. 
      HOOORRRAAAYYY....    Well done on BFP. 
So was it a natural cycle you fell PG on ?

The hall is still in progress even though we had an accident well DH did anyway. DH was painting celling when he fell off the chair onto the bottom step. He was hurt quite badly, but what made me laugh was he had the roller in his hand still, and a big roller print on his face he he he   Yes I know I'm wicked..
I was also only worried when he said he could not move his right arm, I suddenly worried he would not be able to do the sperm collection with a broken arm, again I was thinking of myself    So any how DH only has a very bruised   so he finished off the celling tonight.Bless him
On Monday just gone I had day 7 scan on my ovaries to see how many follies, I had 3 on right side, right ovary was hiding behind womb   So we are going back on Thursday to have another look. Still not enjoying the injections so glad when it's all over.... 
 Who ever has the dream book, please could you look up swimming in water, as I had a  dream and my book said something about birth and pregnancy, just wanted to know if your book would say the same.Thanks.
Big hello to Humph, Petal P Cindy (thinking of you), Jillypops, LoobyLu, Catwoman, Babyfish Miss Jules, Erika, Keemjay, Molly, Struthie, Katrinar, and all of the other lovely girlies. xx
                                                          Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, wishing you all lots of luck

Molly     

Congratulations Caroline, thats great news


----------



## Candy

New home this way peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36896.new#new


----------



## jess p

OMG Caroline - fab news!! Can't quite believe it - those little   must have been very determined to swim up your tubes!!!!!!   DH should be v proud of himself!!

Julie - sorry you've been a bit down - office cow needs   over the head with heavy object (big bar of Galaxy?!)   Not had an ulcer since i was about 6 so no medical advice from me!

Kelly - sorry funeral was awful but good news about the dosh!

Holly - DH, really knows how to pick his moments! (Yuk, that sounds revolting!!)

Been crying my eyes out all evening - got invoice for this month's ICSI, thought it would be £5K & it's even more - 6 THOUSAND POUNDS!!!!!!!!    Drugs are £2,500+.  Feel so down as this will have to be our only go.  When we were doing iui I always felt at least we had the ivf to fall back on but now it's here I'm terrified.
Really trying hard to face up to fact we might be childless.       

Was turfing out a cupboard in the study & found a beautiful little book that a lovely little girl gave me when she left my class 2 years ago - it's something that a mother is supposed to pass down to her daughter, lots of little momentoes to add in.  Couldn't stop crying when I realised there wasn't much point in keeping it.   Perhaps I'll give it to Andrew's neice.

Sorry for the me, me, me bit - got AF & feel like poo.  Got scan for ICSI tomorrow morning & 1st jab in the evening - terrified!


Good luck to everyone else - Holly, how was interview? Do you want it?

Sorry not many personals but hi to everyone - especially Molly - great news with your cycle!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

jess-god what a bill to get...if you don'tmind me asking why is it so much.only ask because i have had icsi and was not this much but i do know everyone is different...i feel for you i really do...... very   at the moment too,we went to pick up our drugs for ivf and i thought i would have a heart attack with ours 3 and a half thousand pound...so i feel for you paying 6.....i know it is hard but try and stay postive you don't know that it is not going to work,we just have to take each day at a time....but in saying this i really do know how you feel...please don't give up hope...i say this as it is the only thing that keeps me going...sorry not much help but thinking of you lovely   and i agree with jilly keep the book   

luv petal b


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     ​
Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
CK6 Natural BFP!!!

2ww Baby Makers 

         

Kelly Dallard 22.09.05 
Struthie 26.09.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Freckles
Molly
Marsha Mouse

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

      

Minow
Babyfish
Shazia 
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Jane
Manda W 
SMCC 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
Aliday - IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - Going to IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## Humph

Congratulations to all those with BFP! Very good news and delighted to read this board again. Gives me so much hope for the future.

Keep posting ladies- this is my lifeline!

Love to all

xx


----------



## Holly C

Good Morning one and all!

Just a quickie again as I'm heading out shortly.  We have been selling things on Ebay and one of the winners lives nearby so I'm delivering it - saves postage and the effort of hauling it to the PO.

Right - firstly Jessssy - I felt terrible reading your post too.  I understand completely where you are coming from.  It's expensive and scary and you've had a real shock with the price increase.  As Julie says - don't give up - you've never been closer!  This has every chance of success and IVF/ICSI is able to tell you exactly what is going on.  You're going to be armed with more information about every step of the conception process which should give you some answers as to why we are here experiencing these problems.  It has a much better success rate and you have to hold on to it and believe it.  Sending you a massive   You're in my thoughts..... I so know what you are feeling - I'm feeling it too and if it's any consolation - I need to believe what I've written too  

Petal - you too huns   

Moomin - interview sounds like it went well  

Kelly - hope it all went ok yesterday - never easy  

Caroline - you got my pm - just so happy for you!  Really hoping it's a sticker and nothing to worry about with tubes etc.

Jilly - you can do it you can do it you can do it!!

Julie - I'm probably going to be at the same point in time as you but I really want to go.  At least if I dissapear into the ladies with my bag of needles no one is going to get suspicious    Good to hear your ulcers are better!

 to Erica!

Manda - where are you

Big and special    to KJ and Molly

My allergy apptmt went ok.  Funnily enough - I'm not allergic to sunshine.  Now what a surprise    I've been given a whole heap of potions to stick on my skin as they think it's a weird little yeasty thing that everyone has but it went out of control on me.  Don't worry we'll give you this and you must use it every day.... stick it on your skin and use this shampoo to suppress your immune system. So the upshot is I would rather improve my health (which is fine now and I haven't had this thing for months) than do what they are proposing    Of course I got the spiel when I tried to point out my views about doing other things to improve general health to reduce the chances of it occuring again - 'doubt this would have any effect - Professionals - sigh...

Job interview went really well and thanks for thinking of me.  The job would be 2 days per week and can work from home too if I like.  They are really nice people and I think I did ok with it.  I gave them a few ideas about how I would tackle it and realised that I was the one actually leading the interview.... aah well!  Time will tell and fate and all that.

Better get on.  Will be back laters.

xx's
H


----------



## ck6

thanks for all the good wishes                
..... is it ok if i hang around here for a little bit  
thanks for the new list Holly...how did your interview go? Glad it went well ..yes thanks for pm xxxx

Jess sent you a message your post made me    xxxx

Hey Julie thanks for the dream info no weird ones today ...you'll have to keep the book at work   xxxx

Hi Erica, thanks for text hoping you're ok ....you were certainly on form yesterday    did your friends like their presents? xxxx

hi Jilly..... trust you to do big writing xxxx   thanks ..... so you've found the way...i would like to come i live near 2 motorways but not sure what they are ....think one is M20 and the other ther A2 (goes to bluewater thats all i need to know!!) don't think my dh would want to come he is very shy 

 hi Petal sorry you are not so happy at the moment as julie said alot about at the mo... looking at the list the ivf part is getting longer!!! sorry don't chat to you in the evenings now..but i'm quite tired...i'm sure i'll be there soon.... although i think we missed each other alot  xxxxxx
speak soon...love ck


----------



## loobylu

Morning all...

CK - How are you honey? Please stay with us for a bit xx

Jess - Big Hugs..try not to think to far ahead sweetie and try to stay positive even though we all know how hard it is. Miracles do happen and this could be your turn xx

Holly - Glad the interview went well, sounds fab..good luck xx

Julie - Watching to much GMTV wil rot your brain he he

On day 29 and had a few pre af niggles so i know its on its way. Even though I knew my follie sizes were tiny this month so it wasnt going to happen I still clung to hope..daft isnt it. Oh well phoning the hospital today to get my progestoerone results and see what they want to do next month..just hope it works..

Have a fab and fun filled day...lots of love xx


----------



## petal b

holy-glad your interview went well...my fingers are crossed for you..

loobylu-thinking of you love and i hope the results come back good 

juile-how are you feeling now i hope alittie better

jess-hope you are feeling better this morning.

thanks ladies but i don't feel that bad just aliitie worried but that will not stop me..not looking forward to shutting down my af..does not sound very nce  


hope you had a good day

luv petal b


----------



## loobylu

Julie - Im just jealous because i dont get to see it..just the boring news bit on when i leave the house and DF wont let me watch it as he reckons it puts me in a bad mood...me and bad moods?!?? Never! He he 

xx


----------



## keemjay

aaaargh in a mad rush but just had to use this



laters

kj       to all


----------



## petal b

what are you ladies like


----------



## marsha mouse

Morning...
   Everyone seems in a rush this morning, I'm using the last few days with DD to chill out with her and be there for her, stuff the house work. DD starts infants next wednesday bless her. Just got her PE kit yesterday (blue and green) it looks horrid. Her uniform is yellow and green what were they thinking when they put the two colours together  
I had a funny sensation when DH done jabs this AM, herd the gun thing go off, then just felt this cold water run into my skin..... eeeekkkk!!!!  It was the first time it did not hurt so I must be getting used to it  
  Hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday. DD goes back to ballet today she's been looking forward to this all month...
                                                      Be good 
                                                            The Mouse xx


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all
Julie - You don't have to tell me about the qualities of a good sausage I already know & appreciate 
Jilly - Hey you found route finder so will be able to come to the party  yippee!!!!
Petal - Totally understand how you are feeling about IVF, I think so many of us are moving to IVF now & all feel the same  But hey let's all be   because this is the treatment that is going to work for us, I just know it.
Jess -  I'm so sorry to ready about your bill for treatment & understand you being shocked & upset. On the positive side hun the success rate is so much higher so you are very close to making your dream come true. We will support you every step of the way & hey this thread is on a roll for BFP at the moment you could well be the next. And don't give the book away, you're going to need it yourself & then you'll be mad with yourself for letting it go   
Moomin - Interview sounds great   fingers crossed.
Caroline - Hey girl it wasn't a dream!!!!       
Loobylu - We always hope &   isn't here yet. Good luck   with test results.
Marsha - Enjoy your days with DD  before she starts infants bless her. Glad the injections have stopped hurting.
Holly - Glad that allergy appt went ok & interview sounds like it went really well  fingers crossed for you it sounds ideal.
Hello   Molly, Kj, Humph, Catwoman, Shazia & all you other lovely ladies.
Don't you just love the new smilies. Mentioned to DF last night adding the cost of an IVF attempt to the mortgage. No shock as he remained   & continued to watch the footie. No comment whatsoever. Anyway he's gone away this morning so I'm hoping he stews over it all while he's away & comes back   & raring to go. I can but hope. Have a good day all.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

Morning lovelies.

Sorry my posts have been very erratic recently.....

CK6    

Jilly, hey sweetpea, hows it going? You better come to this party thing or else there will be me and the rest of the gang to deal with      

Jess so sorry you are feeling low, its so tough isn't it, but hey when you have you're baby in your arms you won't give two hoots about the money    

Marsha   you for laughing at poor dh's  .   

Erika hi hun, seems to me you are getting things sorted in your head and thats a good start, just need to keep niggling away at dh, don't give up it will happen  

Hi Julie sausage lover(!) what are the eats today then? salami, banana, coq au vin.......................

Loobylu    

Holly interview sounds very promising, good luck. Could I poss ask you to put me on the moving onto other things bit as now going to ivf egg share.

Well ladies will quickly update. Had the cons meeting on Friday with Mr Riddle. Felt this was a little bit of a waste of time to be honest as it lasted 10 mins (at a cost of £170!!) and he didn't tell me anything that I didn't already know from Catherine the nurse we saw on the Tuesday, apart from that he would put me on the pill for 2 months. I asked about the forms that we had filled out (all about my family and any medical conditions so quite important as you can imagine) and he said he would get one of the nurses to come and see us about that. The nurse that saw us literally made an appt for  Tuesday for me to have my screening tests done but didn't go over the forms as she said this would be done when I come back and see the nurse about the plan!!! So all in all felt it was a bit of a waste of time yesterday but things are still progressing quickly so I am not unhappy in any way. I think if the tests come back ok which can take 6 - 8 weeks then its all go.
Went for the tests yesterday and apart from taking ALL the blood from my left arm  , it all went pretty well. She also did a smear and a swab which I wasn't expecting (would have waxed otherwise   ), but thats cool cos it saves me having to have it done at the docs.
I still need fsh etc checked but have to wait for af for that, then need two more blood tests done (God are these people vampires or wot!!!)and we're done. HURRAH. They already have someone in mind so as soon as all tests are clear we can begin. So will no longer be part of the iui crowd but like a few others Julie and Erika I think, will still be hanging around.

Sad day for me today too as my little baby boy started big school today  . Can't believe I'm not going to see him until 3.10. Its too long!!!! He's too young!!!!!!!!!!! Its not right!!!!!!!!!!! He looked just adorable in his uniform, am going to post some pics so will let you all know when have done it.

You will pleased to know that Bailey boy is still around, little minx  

Well thats it I think.

Hope you can all come to the Nov meet, I too will prob in middle of txt so you're not alone Julie and Holly. Maybe we can be the needle sisters!!!!

Love to you all

Sharz
xxxxx


----------



## shazia

hey where r all the new little icons from, can't find them


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly
      

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Shazia
Great news that everything is progressing quickly despite being messed about a bit at the hospital  you must be excited & nervous right now
I'm sure your little fella will be fine but that won't stop the hurt so I'll just send you some   &   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

To my lovely FF friends

This is how things will be for my DF if he doesn't agree to IVF & SOON.
 & then  & then  & finally  so there!!    

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

Right this is unfair now. Have donated some money so how long does it take before you become a member


----------



## Catwoman

Hello girls!
Huge apologies for not being around for the last week or so. Work has been ridiculously busy and I've been a bit       too. Probably side-effects of the drugs. I have never, ever felt so moody and irrational. It's actually scaring me.
Right, first things first – HUGE CONGRATS TO PW AND CK6... FAB NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!
Eva – really, really sorry about AF. Have pm'd you.
Shazia – so glad Bailey came back!     I don't know what I'd do if one of my mogs went missing. Niles (my boy cat) disppeared for a day once, and was discovered wailing behind a neighbour's sofa. That was bad enough. If he disappeared for several days, I'd be beside myself. Fantastic that everything is moving forward for you!
Julie – brilliant news about IVF appointment. Sending you tons of       for it.
Erica – Sounds like DF still needs a bit of work done on him! If you need any help with the        just let me know...
Jess – I'm keeping everything crossed for you. It must be a huge shock adding an extra 1K to your bill and it must feel as though the emotional/financial investment is so much greater. But we'll be going through everything at more or less the same time and you have everything to play for. Sending you lots of love and luck.
There seems so much to catch up on, but boss is breathing down my neck so must be swift – huge         to all you lovely girls – Holly, Jilly, KJ, Petal, VIL, Looby, Kelly, Marsha, Cindy (well done you on such a brave decision!) and anyone I've forgotten.
Swift update: I started sniffing the Suprefact last Friday (DH reckons my sniffing technique leaves a lot to be desired – I sort of suck in a ladylike manner as opposed to having a good old snort), and stopped taking the pill on Monday. Yay! No more crappy side-effects. I have a scan booked for Friday, assuming AF turns up within the next few days, then it's all systems go. 
Ooooh… forgot to give you an update on Mother In Law's party. There were a lot of tears, barbed comments and the odd tense interlude, but nothing too horrific. The most terrifying moment came when MIL tried to blow out the candles on her birthday cake, and her false teeth nearly flew out.
Right, will try to be a bit better at keeping in touch... once an IUI girl, always an IUI girl!
Love you all,
C xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Shazia or................

    
     

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Catwoman   
Blimey things really are moving on aren't they how exciting   Sorry you've been feeling down & upset & I'm sure it is the drugs effecting your hormones & hopefully you'll start to feel better soon. Sounds like you're doing just fine with the sniffing &    for scan on Friday, hope it's all systems go, can't wait to hear your news as it's a path I want to follow & soon. Thanks for offer of help   with DF & I might just take you up on that.
Sorry but had to   at thought of MIL  teeth flying out. Glad party was better than you thought.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

Erica and Jilly

   

SO THERE!!!

Catwoman nearly ended up with herbal tea all over my keyboard laughed out loud re mil teeth


----------



## shazia

ooooh just thought would give that a go and it worked, lets try another................


----------



## kellydallard

OH MY GOD !!!! Slow down!!

All I have done this morning is cleaning and shopping and its gone crazy,I cant pissibly catch up-thinking off you all though,Just a quiclie to-

Shazia-  for a consultation,thats just  

Jess- really hope your ok and that its your turn this time   

Well I started getting perios pains yesterday I think    8 days left till testing  

how cool are these smilies


----------



## kellydallard

Just read my last post-it was meant to say possibily not PISSIBLY    

kELLY X


----------



## shazia

Heys Kels !

It wasn't me with the  hun it was Jess.

Well can't hang about on here all day just cos little man is at school have all this daytime tv to be watching!!!!!

Catch ya later

xxxx

Thanks Jilly    , hello to mum xxx


----------



## shazia

oh god ignore me, sorry Kelly get what you mean now    

I'm off!!


----------



## Catwoman

Shazia – you have such a cute son!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you get thru today OK.  
Kelly –        at pissibly! I definitely prefer your version to possibly. In fact, I'm going to start using it as much as I can...
Erica honey – if you need me to help you with DF, you know where I am…   You're right, things are moving v.v.v. quickly, and hopefully they'll be moving quickly for you soon, too.  
I'm v. jealous of all these new smileys! I keep forgetting to join as a charter member, so must pull my finger out!!!!! 
Love to all,
Cxx


----------



## Holly C

Oh No - Shazia is having a Jillypops moment    I agree with Kelly - ridiculously expensive for a consultant apptmt that lasted 10 min!  Ours are £80 and you can be in there up to an hour.  Hmph.  Still let's not dwell on it and be happy that things are moving fwd so well and even though you've no blood left you are at least on the road to new hope    Oooh love Needle Sisters sounds way cooler than Scissor Sisters - imagine the street cred we'll have!!!

Yeah Erica me too pissibly actually sounds quite posh but makes you laugh at the same!  Hope DF will mull it all over in his own quiet way while he's off.  Fingers crossed that he does and if not - send in the clowns - oops I mean the FF girls!

Catwoman - soz but laughed my   off at your MIL blowing out the candles story!!  Sounds like a v interesting night!!  We've really got some bad habits between us - what with sniffing and injecting!!  Go girl honk it back!!  Hope nasty symptoms abate soon!

Skaters
H xxxxx


----------



## keemjay

oh god YOU LOT  i give in, i just keep up with you at the mo, tooooo much on my little plate..

I am reading but just cant seem to get a grip, am all over the place at the mo  just when i think i've got some spare time i get booked in to work, which i'm not complaining about, its just its always at short notice so plans go out the window, have 2 photo jobs waiting to get to customers and cant be arsed to do the necessary work on them on the pc to be ready - def know now my heart is not in this business - am booking counselling for dh and i to talk about issues of moving on just so we know our heads are in the right/same place, TRYING to find time to look for puppies, reading up on adoption,keeping on top of the house, planning garden for next year - plants and veggies, thinking of building car port for camper for the winter, blah blah blah and to top it all the summer is sliping away and i HATE this time of year when it starts getting cold, damp and dull
would you all mind if i just screamed and got it out of my system?

AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks feel better now

kj x


----------



## babyfish

Wotcha gells!

Most of you sound on very fine form even if your PISSIBLY not feeling it. 

Had a weepy moment on Sunday and a bit yesterday.  I go for my next scan on Thurs pm to see if I've ovulated.  So convinced I haven't and that all my bits are wrong and rotten and that I couldn't possibly get pregnant even if I take every drug under the sun.  Silly I know.  But that's how I felt then.  
Feeling a little less 'woe is me' today and we'll see what the doc says after tests tomorrow rather than get all stressed out. 

Grandma was rotten when I went to see her and frankly I thought it would be a miracle if she made it out of hospital given how she was when I was there.  But apparently she's bounced back and is doing very well!  So I will go and see her again today and see how she's doing.  Amazing lady!

Friend with Lymphoma is amazing and stoic.  It's been caught in such early stages that they don't even have to start treatment and she could wait for a couple of years.  But she just wants to get it nipped in the bud as early as poss and get it over and done with.  Only thing she's really bothered about is losing her hair - so we had a good old laugh when I told her that I'd be happy to polish her 'egg' whenever she wanted!    Next year, after she's finished treatment, she wants her husband and us to look at possibly going on - in her words - "An absoluted F*ck off, jealous-making holiday so that all those smug parents out there are besides themselves coz they can't go!!"      Sounds like a plan to me!

Sending you all loads of love

Fishyx


----------



## Holly C

Ahhh KJ - it's all sounding completely off the richter!  Hate that feeling when your time is not yours and while it's great to have the work it's hard to drop everything to do it at times.  Great idea about going to the counsellor together.  I'm sure it's all going to work out but getting there can be the hardest part.  Big   and snogeroos to you.  You've been such a great support to me - here if you need to sound off some more.  BTW - with you on the weather front!  I HATE WINTER!!!!

Babyfish - really pleased that Grandma is feeling better.  Will she be going back to her own place?  Fingers crossed that O has happened and you don't need to worry.  Big 'f***k off holilday sounds like the business!!

Julie - how's great auntie doing?  Hope you've got some chocolate to replace all that weight you've lost running around Slim Jim!

H xx


----------



## Candy

Kisses to Kim xx


----------



## loobylu

Orange gooey sweets for me...lovely lovely


----------



## ERIKA

Shazia - My what a handsome little fella  you must feel very proud.
Kelly - Pissibly & quiclie    
Catwoman - Come on.................hurry up & become a charter member so that you can play  
Kj - Sounds like you need a massive   so much on your plate right now, don't rush take all the time you need.
Babyfish -    for you, you've got loads to think about too. Lots of good luck     for appt tomorrow & the f**k off holiday sounds fantastic.
TripleJ - I'd eat a few more tubes of smarties if I was you......you can't afford to loose weight  slim jim!!!! 
Holly - Sending in the FF girls to sort DF out is a great idea although I doubt he'll think so   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

No Julie, can't spoil myself too often as much as I love my sausage they are fattening & I don't want to look like this  on the dance floor at the party so it's pasta tonight.

However...........I do want plenty of the sausage that makes you look like this  hurry up DF & come home   

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Warning im going to moan!!! He he!

Was told to call my clinic today to get my blood results and find out what treatment/drugs to take this month and do u think i can get though no! Great so my AF is on its way and i havent a clue what to do...its pants!

Thanks feel better now xx


----------



## Cindy

Hi Girlies
Sorry I haven't posted haven't been very well with endo pain, and today oh girls I thought I was going die, got AF early(four days) but pain it was like someone was stapping me with a hot poker.
So this is a short mail as I'm going to bed, I just wanted to say that even through I haven't posted I've been reading your posts and thinking of you all so   to you all.
I'll post when I feel better
KJ hun we have already had an informal adoption meeting so anything you might want to know let me knowxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Cuddles to cindy  

Looby-    at your clinic

Cant stop got sausages for tea and I am not joking!!!!!!!!

Got more af pains too      please dont let her be on her way


----------



## jess p

Hi ladies,

You are all so fab & wonderful... you've really cheered me up today, feel much better! Hey ho, it's only money!!

Thanks for all the kind IMs too - made me feel much sunnier!

I think it's so much cos it includes absolutely everything, including freezing embies & top dosage of drugs.  Am getting DH to do jab at 7pm every night - just in time for Emmerdale!!

Really impressed with DH - he's been my rock, he used to be so crap with IF & going for appts, now he's a star!  Hang on in there Erica, your DF may well end up as an IF gem!

Holly - glad interview went well & that you don't have to keep out of the   - would top myself if I was allergic to sunshine!!  

CK6 - hope you're still beaming from ear to ear - bet you're dying to tell people, must be really tough keeping it in!

Marsha - how are you doin?

Creaky - so glad I don't have to sniff - would make me sneeze as have mega bad allergies!!! Half the stuff would come back out! (yuk, tmi!)

Julie - thanks for cheering me up - you are a little diamond!  How do I pay money to FF to become a charter bod? I have a Paypal account, can I use that?

Hope the rest of you are fine  - Shazia's little lad looks a real cutie! Hope Kelly's DD enjoyed the ballet - I never got to do that as a kid & think it explains why I lack a certain grace!!  My SIL does ballet at the age of 39!!! (She is tiny & Kylie like!) I would look like a big pink heffer! 

Thanks again,

Love you all loads!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05

Blimey how much talking do you lot do in a day?  All I can presume is that you all have internet access at work.  

Wish I did, perhaps I should mention it in job interviews that I need internet access to keep up with all the chatting.

Well have heard nothing back from my interview yet, hopefully should hear by the end of the week.  Can't wait to get out of where i am at the mo, as I am so bored and feel brain dead most of the time, got to read a magazine, do some puzzles and read the paper today!  At least I am getting paid for it.

Booked time off today so that I can go and collect my drugs etc from the pharmacy at the hospital, on count down now for tx next month.  Really hope that we are able to go ahead with it.  Have to contact consultant the week beginning 3.10.05 and AF will be due around 10.10.05.  Really can't wait to start and then hopefully our dream will come true.

We to had sausages for tea, Meditterrean (spelt wrong) ones from Tesco...... my favourites.  In fact I could live off Sausages quite happily

Hope everyone is ok, off to watch Golden Hour now.


----------



## jess p

Hi Moomin - hope you get the job! What was it for? Not in a sausage factory?!! 

Jilly - where are we supposed to be having the next iui meeting? I thought your pub would have been great!

Jess xxxxxxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Evening guys...
  Shazia...
Poor you with blood test   Hope things go well, you seem very up beat about all what your going through. My little DD is starting school next week so will be feeling the same as you.... Your little man looks hansom and you can tell he feels so proud of him self. What school is he at ??
Catwoman..
  lol   at mother in laws teeth. I have to tell my mother in law to put he other teeth in some times we always have a good laugh at that  bless em eh!!
Keemjay..
  Wow your keeping busy withall your little jobs. Hope your keeping well.
Babyfish.. 
Go girl for that mad holiday. Hope your friend keeps well, you all sound like you need to get away. Glad to hear your Grandma is ok today.
Cindy,
Hope pains go away soon  I never had serious pain with endo only bad periods everynow and then. When I had my cysts on ovaries removed last year, he also lasered off my endo, but there was not much there, I didn't realise I had endo it was quite a shock to find out in the recovery room. I'm sorry there is no help i can give you, maybe a hot water bottle and lots of ibuprofen when it's really bad, but I would check with GP 1st if you can take that medication.
All charter members,
    The icons are a good way to get people to give a donation. I might have to look into it myself HE HE 
Hope everyone is doing well. We are off to the hospital 1st thing in the morning to have a scan to see how many follies are there, as gyne could not find left ovary on Monday, don't ask where it went  
Hopefully we will be then told when to go in for iui either Friday or Monday yippee, bring it on this is the month for me.  
                                                        Love The Mouse Xx


----------



## shazia

Hi Marsha Mousey,

Well he had a fab day was full of beans when he came home, although looked knackered. He goes to Westbourne Primary in Sutton (very good school, top 500 in the country!!).

Good luck with hosp. My ovary used to be difficult to find too, they used to end up pushing down on my lower stomach really hard in order to find it, hope you don't have that.

Love Shazia xxx


----------



## loobylu

Morning peeps! Only one more get up till the weeken yeeeah...

Cindy - Really sympathise honey..its vile...make sure u get lots of tlc and take it easy..here if u want to let off some steam...

Kelly - Keeping it all crossed that af witch stays away from u. Got cramps too so i know shes on her way to me...will try to keep her occupied for u...

Julie - despite the weather i hope u have a lovely day sweetie 

Still havent got hold of the clinic...already called this morning and left another message..gonna bombard them all day xxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Well just got back from hospital, all looks good found left ovary today. 5 follies altogether. Got to go back on Sat for another scan then all go for Monday afternoon. DH is getting all grumpy again as he did on our 1st iui, men just don't know how to deal with their emotions bless him. Well what a week we gonna have, with iui and Elanore going to school 
  Shazia..
As your DS goes to a school in Sutton does that mean you live there as well. I live in Warligham which is not that far from you. My Grandma used to live in Carshalton. I also used to go to Carshalton Girls.
Any way guys catch you all a bit later as I got to go shopping for something for lunch.....
                                                          Love The Mouse xx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Congratulations to all on BFP's can you add me to the list tested positive this morning.

Feeling really weired unable to believe it.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## ck6

[20/size]Congratulations Jane and dh...well donexxxxxx [size=20pt]


----------



## jane12

Thanks CK6 and Congratulations to you to on your natural BFP.

Take care

Jane12


----------



## loobylu

Congratulations Jane....enjoy honey its true xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Wow Jane fantastic news
        
You must be absolutley thrilled. Wishing you a healthy & happy nine months & beyond    
This really is just the most fantastic month ever on this thread......long may it continue.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Morning ladies
Looby -       at your clinic, hope you get through soon.
Kelly -     
Cindy - Sorry you're having such a bad   sending you lots of   take it easy.
Jess - Glad you're feeling better   & the money will be forgotten when your dream comes true   As for DF turning into a diamond.......here's hoping   
Jilly - About to pm you    where there's a will there's a way.x
Moomin - Hope you hear about that job very soon    
Marsha - 5 follies   great news, good luck for Saturday.
Shazia - Glad DS had a good first day at school   
Julie - Morning TripleJ  how's you today?
Holly - Where are you? Well you're definately not  are you   
Hello  to Molly, Kj, Catwoman, Caroline, Babyfish & all you other lovelies..............isn't nice to start the day off with news of a   

Erica.xx


----------



## petal b

god i think this thread is on a roll with all the BFP'S.what great news jane.you sound like your in shock


----------



## babyfish

Jane - Huge congratulations!  Cor blimey - we're on a roll.  This is just fantastic.


----------



## ERIKA

Julie
Know what you mean cyber pal   I'm having a "funny" day today too. Like you some days happy &   and others touchy & miserable. Don't you just love hormones......they must have been invented by a man  
Chocolate is a very good pick me up & you're lucky you eat loads & stay  whereas I become more of a fairy  
Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Jane-Many congrats on your bfp hunny    

Will do personals later,got shopping to put away and I am soaking as it is   .Thanks for all your messages for my 2ww-I felt really low yesterday and I was ssssssssssoooooooooooo snappy   and toady I just feel worse,dont know why   nearly belted a woman I saw just outside asda today,she didnt realise anyone was nearand she had a toddler in buggy and he was riggling a little bit cos he had a rain cover on,she said " sit still you little c**t,your being a right little awkward bas**rd,idiot"            

Felt like   her and running off with the kid,so that made me feel sad too,really dont think I am gonna get a bfp,why o why is the second week the hardest?? I am dreading a bfn,I really cant take it     sorry its a ME post

CATCH YA ALL LATER X


----------



## BunBun

Trying to catch up with what's been going on - will get there soon.
Congratulations to Miss Jules, Proffessor Waffle, CK6 & Jane12 on your   - your on a roll now, hoping to see a lot more of you adding to the list.


----------



## Rachel B

Just a quick one..........


Jane - Hurray!!!!!              .  I'm so pleased for you.  Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months.

What a brilliant month for the IUI/IUI turned IVF girlies.  Long may it continue.

love Rachel xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie -     to be going on with, about to pm you.
Jilly -    glad you liked it  will pm you this afternoon.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

MORNING

Well so far today have taken Tobes to school, been to the doctors, been shopping, come home taken my sodden washing off the line and put in dryer, washed up, loved cats and put sugababes on full volume and its not even lunch time yet!!!!!!!!! Phew

Jane Faberoonie news hun well done.

Pops - was out on the   last night but will be in tonight if ur around. Have a fab w/e if don't manage to catch up,    

Kelly whens the test date for you?  Can't get over that woman I'm just astounded, what the hell does she say or do when not in public!!!

Marsha hun well done with the follies thats fab news,  for Monday. My parents live in Carshalton Beeches, I'm in Sutton and one of my good friends went to Carshalton Girls!!! If you don't mind me asking how old are you? Good luck with Ellie, is this first day at big school or nursery? They go back late don't they?

Morning Erika, hows it going hun?  

Big love to CK6, Petal, Moomin, Catwoman, Creaky, Looby, Holly, Molly, Manda, KJ, Julie and  to anyone I've forgotten.

xxx


----------



## loobylu

Just had a blazing row with someone at work...now i know AF is on its way xxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Oh Looby, Hope you start feeling better soon, maybe you can get some choc for lunch might make you feel better even if it's only for 5 mins...
Shazia, How weried is that. I'm 31, who's your friend and how old is she. I had friends in Carshalton Beeches and my Other Grandma who's 97 still lives in Boundry Road.
Jane, SOOOOOOOO pleased to hear another iui girlie got BFP 
                                                              Love The Mouse xx


----------



## shazia

Completely bizarre, my friend is Nikki Shaw, used to live in Wallington, she is 34 ( i think)! Did u go to primart school round there, I went to Barrow Hedges.


----------



## shazia

yep that is sposed to say primary!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry looby you having a bad day xxx


----------



## loobylu

He he u guys always manage to make me laugh...

Yep bad day..AF pains..cant get hold of the clinic and works crap! Hey ho..gonna run off home at 3..need my duvet....


----------



## Catwoman

CONGRATULATIONS JANE!!!!!!!!              
Kelly –      God, I hate women like that. Bloody vile creature.
Sorry Looby and Julie are having a bad day. Sending you both a big  
Sorry this is brief. Still up to my neck at work. I THINK AF arrived today – it's hard to tell with all the breakthrough bleeding I've had, but this bleeding seemed more AF-ish, if you know what I mean. So I have a scan booked for tomorrow and, assuming things are OK, I should start injecting at the weekend. 
Feeling a bit      Can't go into details, but feel I have been dumped on big time work-wise, and I'm also beginning to wonder just how supportive work is going to be. They've known that I was likely to have IVF for ages, and I've kept them posted on what I'll need to have done and the time I'll need to have off. As it is, I'm only planning to take off egg collection day and two days after ET; though I've heard of plenty of women who get signed off for the whole 2ww. There have just been a few incidents over the last couple of weeks – such as a bit of a fuss over my needing a couple of hours off to pick up my drugs – that have made me wonder if they're going to suddenly start being difficult over the whole thing, even though they've always said they would be supportive. Anyway, we'll see.
Sorry about the me, me, me post. Feeling a bit   for some reason. Probably the crap weather...
Love to all,
C xx


----------



## Catwoman

Thanks Jilly - huge   to you. I'm a bit worried now - maybe I shouldn't have mentioned trouble with work just in case someone from there reads this page! Would be grateful if anyone replying to my original post didn't mention the name of my workplace...
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## ERIKA

Catwoman   
Huge         to you bloody work   as if this whole ttc experience isn't traumatic enough without added stress.
I do understand, my work place no nothing of my treatment so far   as I wouldn't be supported at all I know that. My company are in the building trade so I work in a very male orientated environment so I would just be looked on as an inconvenient maternity leave. In fact when they have managers meetings & nights out I'm the only manager who doesn't get asked.....................yep because I'm the only female   
Anyway, I hope they go back to being supportive towards what you are doing,   for scan tomorrow & hey it all starts here   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

I am really sorry,just cant seem to keep up lately  

I am thinking of every single one of you  

Here is some love for all that need it                                    6head spin^   

Love to all kelly x


----------



## Catwoman

Thanks Jilly and Erica – oooh,         at your workplace, Erica! What a bunch of sexist             
On the positive side, I have just eaten a Pret a Manger deluxe sushi and a yogurt and strawberry thang. Both were yummy. God, it's tragic how food makes me feel so much happier...
Which is probably why I've rocketed a dress size in the last six months!  
Right, back to work.
Lots of love to all,
C xxx


----------



## loobylu

Catwoman - lots of hugs honey...sod work and get some u time if u can xxx


----------



## Holly C

It's no wonder we can't keep up - we've almost been thru a whole thread in a day!

Jane - Congratulations honey    Fantastic news to read!!!  Really happy for you and sending you lots of love and best wishes for a healthy 9 months  

Looby - you've probably left now but hope you're feeling better by the time you get this    Have you managed to get thru to the clinic yet to get your results?

Julie - sweets - hope you are ok.  Thinking of you and no doubt tonight's feast at Grandma's will help!!  Good to hear that G Aunt is coping ok.  Just made some scones for lunch with soup and thought of you.  Unfortunately they were a bit rock cake like but yumo with lashings of butter.

Catwoman - it's sounding like you're going thru a tricky time at work.  Hmmmph.  Have you had a look at the work issues board?  Maybe useful to arm yourself with info and some ideas about how to approach it.  Really hope it sorts itself out as the others have said - you don't need these worries on top of it all.  ^cuddle^ to you.

Erica - lol at your sunbathing reference!  It's persisting so hard here and like Shazia my washing has had to come back in to be re-spun and dried inside.  Been looking in on you all but not had a chance to post.  Your work place need the FF girls sent in to sort thigns out as well!

Jilly - you really are the most kind hearted person around!  What a star to go to all that trouble for your punters when you would really prefer to be just heading off into the sunset with your DH and DH only!  Hope you manage some time alone together and  you have a great time!!  So want you to come to the party too....

Jess S - thinking of you  

Molly - sending you heaps of   for tomorrow's scan hunny!

Hi Babyfish - hope you're feeling a little less disheartened today.  Fingers crossed for your apptmt and O result!

Kelly - horrible horrible woman!  I hate hearing and seeing those types in action.  It makes me feel sick.  Poor little poppet.  

Shazia - gorgeous wee man all grown up!  You must be really proud!!  Busy morning!

Marsha - follies sound great    D'ya know we go to the same supermarket?

I'm sure I've forgotten other personals...  but just like Kelly says - you're all in my thoughts too!

H xx


----------



## shazia

Jilly you are completely      but very  
xxx


----------



## shazia

the soup thing!!!!!

Any updates on the meet and whether you'll be able to come?

Stop sulking


----------



## shazia

gotta go babe and pick up ds, try and get back on before you go at 5


----------



## Holly C

Jilly - I made them savoury - not the sweet scones to have with jam and cream - yummo with butter! Don't you have them like that ooop North?? Can't believe you didn't even get a THANK YOU! Blimey I would have bought you a present and a big bunch of flowers for going to that much trouble!!

New home this way lovelies >>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37038.0

H xx


----------



## Holly C

Bring on those !!!  


H xxx


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes

           

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
CK6 Natural BFP!!!
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky! 15.09.05

2ww Baby Makers

       

Kelly Dallard 22.09.05 
Struthie 26.09.05
SMCC 26.09.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies  Go

     

Freckles
Molly
Marsha Mouse

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

       

Minow
Babyfish
Shazia 
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Jane
Manda W 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
Aliday - IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - Going to IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly - Knew you couldn't stay       for long!!!!!!!!!
Holly - I work for a right bunch of sexist   maybe our next meet could be at my work place preferably when we've all got PMT   
Julie - About to pm you buddy    

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

God - can you imagine it Erica!!  They wouldn't know what was gonna hit them!!  When's DF back??  Hope he's got good news for you and agrees to the financing!

Jilly - agree - currant soup bluuuergh!

I forgot to say that our new PC has a problem with it and have had to send it back to get the motherboard fixed.  This means I'm on our old slow one so that's why I'm not posting as much as it's just not as reliable.  I'm reading tho and trying my best to keep up!

Skaters xx


----------



## shazia

Holly sorry to be a pain, but can you put me under the moving on ladies bit as now onto ivf egg share.

Thanks hun


----------



## shazia

you


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly -      have a great weekend  &  
Holly - I didn't touch your computer   honest!! I told DF about the mortgage but he didn't comment at the time   so I'm hoping he'll think it over while he's away. I'm not sure when he's next back.........if he gets a day or 2 off he tries to get home if he can   but it depends where in the country he is. Thanks for the new list & see how the   part is growing.........long may it continue!
Julie - Save some of grandmas cooking for me    
Have a good evening everyone,

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

ok so how huge is the list of all of you that are moving on              :

And the scary thing is its all of the lovlies that were hear when I first joined ff    

I know you will still be on here but I want to wish you all the luck in the world whatever road you take                                                                
     ^ bye bye^   

Kelly x ^ willy nilly^


----------



## shiningstar

Jane   thats brill news

Its good to see so many   it gives us all hope.

Kelly I hope you are feeling better and the rest of the 2ww isn't too bad.

Jilly I have missed you hope you have a great time away with DH.

 to all the other lovelly IUI girlies.


----------



## smcc

Just so you can update your list- I had my third IUI this week - basting yesterday so now on dreaded 2ww.
Congrats to all those BFPs!!
Sarah


----------



## marsha mouse

Ooooo!!!  Shazia, Your friends name rings a bell. I used to live in wallington about 13 years ago. My primary school was Foresters Primary Wallington, My cousin went to your old primary school, you wouldn't know her though as she is only 19.  SPOOKY 
Catwoman.
Bloody work!!!    You need support right now. My DH's boss and his wife have two little girls from IVF so you would think he would be on our side, but every now and then he gets a bit funny with all the time off with appointments. Hope it's just a hic cup at work for you at the mo honey.
Holly,
How do you know what supermarket I shop at.... Are you stalking me  
Glad your skin is getting better.
Erika..
Hope your well. Your banana looks so rude,  
Hello  to, Katrinar, Jess, Jilly, Julie, kelly, Jane how's it going, Struthie how are you hun.
We had some bad news today, my DH's Auntie died this morning. SIL found her all curled up in her bed, she went in her sleep, she will be sadly missed    as she was like a 2nd mum to DH and his sisters. 
Speak to you all soon xx
                  Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Holly C

Marsha sweets - you said the other day that you  got something at your local Sainsbury's and your profile says you live in Warlingham.  Warlingham Sainsbury's is my local supermarket too.  Don't worry I'm not stalking you honest!  Sorry to hear about DH's Auntie.  It doesn't sound like she suffered but what an awful shock for everyone.  Big cuddles to him and you.

H xx

PS Sarah - great to see you back again and heaps of luck for the 2ww!!


----------



## marsha mouse

Holly where do you live then. How funny Shazia lives only 20/30 mins away from me. HE HE 
                                                    Marsha x


----------



## Holly C

Yup and Rachel MD who is an IUI girl with a BFP lives really close by too.  I am in Tatsfield.

H xx


----------



## marsha mouse

Have you always lived there Holly. where does Rachel live, maybe we all could do a lunch time meet sometime  
                        Mousey x


----------



## perkypinky

Hi everyone
Thanks to all of you who helped me get on this thread.
I'm new to IUI and hopefully basting this weekend, then nailbiting for a bit, from what I've read here tonight.
Just wanted to thank everyone for lots of support this evening. 
Was a bit lonely out there so it's nice to meet people who know how it feels.
Fingers crossed for you all.
Perky


----------



## shazia

Well done girl you made it!!

May seem a bit daunting at first cos theres so many peeps to remember but everyone is harnless, well mostly    

Happy iui-ing!!

Sharz


----------



## perkypinky

Feel like I've arrived. 
Am gonna be a party pooper now and leave early cos am done in, but will be back tomorrow.
Take care,
Perky


----------



## keemjay

Hi all
thanks for all the thoughts earlier in the week, still feeling a bit stressed, but AF has arrived this morning so should be on the up now (thought it had arrived yesterday but it washaving a game with me)

welcome perkypinky - you have arrived at the right place and believe me you'll never want to leave   good luck for your basting 

well done jane on your BFP news    ^   

catwoman -  hope things are feeling better today

marsha - sorry to hear about DH's auntie. i think i'd like to go like that, in my bed peacefully.

julie - how're you today my hunny? it must be nearly time for some choc 

sorry cant remember much more news from the last thread   i am reading just keeping in the shadows a bit -i'm here in spirit if a little 

special  and  for molly for todays scan

 and  to EVERYONE!

kj x


----------



## petal b

juile-sorry to hear that you are feeling down but we know how you feel,it talks time to get your head around it,you have only just found out about ivf so it is all still abit of a shock...give yourself time...look at it this way i know that it is alot more money but your chances are so much higher and when your clinic goes through your treatment plan with you.it was only then that i wanted to get it started.weird i know...and i know that it is alot of money and the wait inbetween willl be so much longer(hopefully you will not need it) but you can give it another go and it is alot cheaper if you have lots of eggs frozen(which the amount you get you will  and then your looking at iui prices) maybe alittie bit more....but in saying this the only one who can get your head around ivf is you so hope it gets easierr.and i am going on and on now so i better stop 

lub petal b


----------



## keemjay

julie  hunny, sometimes it hits later just when we think we're getting over it.  
you have the added thing of it being the end of a chapter and its something you never wanted to happen, you wanted IUI to be your answer and now you have to move on and leave it behind. be gentle on yourself and slowly you'll get there..

kj


----------



## struthie

Wow Julie,those pics are gorgeous!
You are so pretty,and slim too,you lucky thing!

Also wanted to say,I konw IVF is a big step,but its honestly not as bad as you imagine it to be,it really isn't,I'd do it again if need be,although I hope not!

Marsha - thank you for asking I'm fine.
Sorry to hear your news.

Perky - welcome  

Molly - good luck today hun xxx

As for me I'm doing ok,just trying to blank out that I am on the 2ww yet again! Also trying not to think about the nurse telling me that we have an excellent chance as I had three leading follicles,or the fact that I was having ovulation pains on the morning of basting,and all afternoon! This bit is the worst,and its so hard,but theres nothing I can do now but wait.

Its lovely to see the bfp's well done girls!
Kelly - stay away from the pee sticks or we will be after you     any news on the meet up yet,dh keeps on about it  

Hi to everyone I have missed,bye for now


----------



## shazia

OMG JULIE GORGEOUS!!!  You look a lot like Gerri Halliwell in some of them, esp the black and white ones.....that is a compliment btw I think she's gorge!!!!
Thanks for asking about ds, he has been getting on great, not too sure today though said school was boring (!!!!) and why did he have to go but I think he's just knackered, God knows how he'll cope with a full week next week!! Infact feel worse today than on Wednesday when he started    .

Good morning to the rest of you lovely ladeeeez



Sharz


----------



## Holly C

Morning all lovelies!

Hi Perky - good to see you made it!  Will pop you on the list.

Humph and Moomin - been meaning to ask what stage of tx you are at so I can add you to the list too.

Julie - have pm'd you - you gorgeous creature  

Erica - hope you're going to have a fabulous Friday!

Catwoman - any developments?

Jilly - now I really have missed you but will be thinking of you bopping away the night!

Shazia - harmless?!  US we are all crazy!!  I know I shouldn't mention it but when are you starting work...?  You can tell me to   off if you like    Poor DS - how funny - wee mite.

Struthie - keep the faith huns!!

How blimen cold is it today!  Cor - I think we've had the last of the good weather    Guess we'll have to find more indoor jobs to do.  DH cleaned the oven yesterday while I   to my sister.  He did a brilliant job - it's almost too nice to use!  

I've a question for you.  We are going to a church christening on Sunday (seems to be a lot of it about lately!)  do you get quite dressed up for them?  Should DH wear a suit or can he get away with tie, shirt and trousers?  I've only ever been to naming ceremonies with a celebrant in the garden...

Slaters
H xxx

PS - KJ has just txted to say there is a feature coming on radio 5 live about fertility in the over 35s sometime between now and 12pm


----------



## shazia

Holly!!!!!!


----------



## shazia

Only joking     

The dreaded day is October 3rd, but am going to get dr to sign me off with stress from Octoberr 4th


----------



## ERIKA

back for personals in a bit..................

Julie           for not saving me any cake. Off to look at your pics.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Morning lovely people xxxx

Julie - How are u doing hun...sorry ur feeling a bit crappy...try to think of it as just another door u need to walk through thats taking you in the right directions....

Holly - If its sunny id go for the shirt and trousers....

Sorry cant do more personals..but love you all and big hugs to everyone that needs it...

After finding that neither of my fertility nurses were in until monday i finally resorted to calling my consultant on his private number..AF arrived in full glory so didnt know what to do..the upshot is is hes taken me of my clomid and wants me to go natural this month...god if feel like im going backwards..spent most of last night in tears...

xxx


----------



## Holly C

Been searching for this for us.. heard it on the radio the other day.  It's a new song by Depeche Mode - it's lovely and thought of you all 

It's for you Julie Angel...

SONG: Precious - Playing The Angel - 

Angels with silver wings
Shouldn't know suffering
I wish I could take the pain for you
If God has a master plan
That only He understands
I hope it's your eyes He's seeing through

H xx

PS for Looby too


----------



## loobylu

Oooh just wanted to say welcome to perky....xxx

Aand thanks Holly..thats beautiful just brought a tear to my eyes xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Right here we go............................
TripleJ - Fab photos   you look really lovely. Hope you're feeling better today   will pm you again later.
Kelly - Just because we are moving onto other treatment doesn't mean we are leaving the IUI thread   & stay away from those    
Sarah - Lots of luck with   
Marsha - Sorry to hear about DH's auntie   but what a lovely way for her, so peaceful.
Perkypinky - Love the name    my favourite animal!! Welcome to the thread, you'll love it.
Molly -     for scan today.
Struthie -  Lots of   with the 2ww.
Jilly -       go & do your ironing  
Holly - At the christening I went to DF wore a suit   I'm not sure but I think there were other men in shirts & ties so I guess either/or is ok   
Hello to   Shazia, Catwoman, Looby, Kj, Petal & everyone else, happy Friday.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie

Ahh Julie,that gave me goosebumps,how nice to have someone to empathise with you,I hope the adoption works out for her,and IVF for you  

I'm watching home birth diaries on discovery health,talk about torturing myself.

Kelly hope you are ok mate xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie
Lovely that you have found that lady    & isn't it weird that things like that always happen at unexpected times & from unexpected sources.
Great to have someone who understands   & lots of      for your IVF & her adoption route.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay

just flying thru between shifts - julie those pics are luuuuurvely hunny, very glam, he's done a fab job - do you like the colour or B+W ones best?
kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Kind of puts things into perspective doesn't it Julie, what very sad news.xx


----------



## Holly C

Ah Julie - how terrible for your friend.  Talk about tragic    Think it's great that you've got someone who you can talk to in person and can give and receive support - through your next steps.  I find it spookily interesting that she's come to light just now when you've been feeling so low   

Looby - how are you now?  Any news sweetheart?  Thanks to both you and Erica for christening attire advice!

KJ - I missed the talk on 5Live as another sister phoned but there has been a lot on the news etc.  Stirring up all sorts of feelings!  Just so annoying the angle they are approaching it from - woman leaving it too late, pursuing careers etc.  Like we ever have had a choice!!

Was going to buy a plant as a christening gift - a NZ native, silver fern as the couple have travelled to NZ and silver ferns have great symbolic meaning but it was going to cost 3x the price of the plant to have it sent from Cornwall. Duh - if only had thought of it last week!!  Hmmm might have to re-think... a **** maybe... somehow just not the same!!

Back laters munchkins

xx


----------



## Holly C

Almost time to go now chicky.  Hope you have a nice weekend and next week brings you a little more hope  

H


----------



## ERIKA

lovely gals, hope you have a great weekend.
Love &   to all

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone. 

Julie - hope you are feeling better today sweetie. Like someone said (sorry, brain's mush!  ) think of it as being one step closer to your dream and just taking another route to get there.    

Holly    Hope you can enjoy the christening - I always find them too emotional.    Shirt & tie & trousers will be fine.  Thanks for the song. 

Keemjay - sorry you've been  .  Have pm'd you. x

Jilly -  too late, but have a great w/e anyway. 

Kelly (and Struthie!  )         STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS! 

Jane -  CONGRATULATIONS! Great news! x

Jess, so sorry to read about your IVF bill. What a shocker!  It is so unfair that we have to pay for what should come for free.... I truly hope your dream comes true and that will be priceless! 

CK6 - Good luck for Monday.       

Shazia - poor DS - does he know he has 12 years or so of school ahead of him?   Hope you're okay sweetie. x

Erica - and how are you? You are so good at coming on here cheering us all up.   Hope your DH agrees to a remortgage - sounds like the ideal solution to me. 

LoobyLu - sorry you feel as if you're going backwards. How frustrating for you.   Maybe the c/s's thinking is to monitor how you go on a natural cycle (will you still be having scans?  ) and then change you to injectibles next time if the clomid's not working. It'll help him to guage how much stimming you need - but hopefully you won't be needing it... 

WARNING.... here's a me, me, me. 

I've been feeling very  since I saw my acupuncturist on Tuesday. My pulses had dropped through the floor again - and I thought everything was going so well.    She told me in no uncertain terms that unless I get rid of a load of stress I have "no hope of ever getting pregnant". She keeps shoring me up and I'm okay for a little while then it goes haywire again... Trouble is I'm the sole breadwinner and work is unavoidably stressful at times (DP works for my business, but without going into too much detail I have to do the lion's share which can't be delegated).

Then I heard that blasted news item today and it really rubbed salt into the wound. I KNOW! I KNOW! I KNOW WE LEFT IT LATE - BUT WE DIDN'T HAVE A CHOICE!       

And then I had my scan and the follie has only grown 1mm since Monday, so its not looking good. So much for worrying about early ovulation!   Well, I've been told to up the injections to daily again, so hopefully that will do the trick. Back for another scan on Tuesday...

Sorry for the moan....will try to be brighter next time I post, promise.  

Loads of love to all of you - and apologies to those not mentioned personally.

Love Molly xxxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Gals...
  Struthie..
Good luck with another 2ww. They seem to come round so quick don't they   
Holly..
I always dress up for church do's but it does depend on the weather..Hope you have a nice time..
Loobylu...
Big mousey hug to you babe xx 
Erika...
How's things with you  
**********..
That's so nice of that woman to but in and give you support. Take things easy over the weekend, big mousey hug xx
Keemjay..
How have you been lately  
Molly..
Big mousey hug to you, It's not nice everyone keep banging on about leaving it to late....  F### EM!!
They don't understand, never had the problems them selves. Bloody boffins go on about teenage pregnancies then tell us we leave it to late. Instead of the doc's telling us to go away and try falling PG for a couple of years before they do any thing to help us, they should make us be more aware that after 30 years old you should get seen to by gyne and have test earlier. So this would not be happening. Put more bloody money into the flippin system and stop spending it on F###ING SH#T.....    sorry for going on but I get so ****** off the government spending. They like to shift the blame on to anything but themselves, 
Hope you feel better soon Hun xx

DH has been helping sort out some things at his Aunties with his mum and one of his sis's, Had a bit of a cry when I saw him this afternoon, he was playing old war songs as that was her era... Funeral is on Friday next week. Going to hospital tomorrow for one more scan before iui on Monday. Hope things are still good.
                                            Love to you all have a good weekend and all.
                                                              Love The Mouse xx


----------



## moomin05

Holly - I am hoping to start my first round of IUI at the beginning of October however consultant is on holiday until 3.10.05 and AF will be due at the end of that week.

Perkypinky - welcome to FF, it has been my life line since I joined and  I haven't even started treatment yet.



Well I have had a great day, I have been offered the job from the interview I went for on Tuesday, they have given me the hours that I want and will hopefully start next month.  Did tell them at the interview that I would have quite a few hospital appointments, did not tell them what for, and they have said it is ok to have the time off....... cool or what!

Will get my start date confirmed hopefully next week as they have to find out when I can be released from my current job.  Seven of us went for interviews and all 7 of us got a job, which means I will be starting with people I know.  

Not bad I have applied for 2 jobs, had 2 interviews and had 2 job offers, must have done something right!


----------



## perkypinky

Hi girls,
Did make it back. Just got back from work and have been looking forward to catching up with everyone all day. 

Holly C thanks for getting me over here!  

Shazia, thanks for showing me round. I’m at North East London Fertility Clinic, which isn’t in North London, but in Essex. It’s fab. They’ve been real stars, very friendly and insisted my DH was involved. Have gone out of their way to make us feel welcome and cared for. Read some really awful clinic stories on this site so I’m feeling lucky so far and sorry for the poor girls who’ve been treated like another number.

Jillypoops, does seem like a mad world, so it’s great to meet all you lovely ladies 

Keemjay, hope you’re a bit less stressed now that weekend and AF are here. 

**********, sorry to hear you’re sad and low after you’re BFN. Wish you all the luck in the world with the next chapter.  

Struthie, good luck with the tww. 

Moomin05 Well done on your new job. Sounds like they are being really supportive. When do you start treatment?

Erika Thanks for welcome & cute piggies. My fave animal too. 

Me stuff: Basting Sunday morning. Looking forward to it now I know it’s not scary, thanks to all of you.

Have lovely weekends everyone.
Perky


----------



## shiningstar

Hi perkypinky, welcome to the iui girls, I have not long joined either, good luck for basting on sunday hope everything goes well and the 2ww isn't too bad, I have not been able to get that far, my first cycle had to be abandoned, awaiting on AF to start my next cycle.

********** sooooo sorry to hear you are still feeling down  , hope you feel better soon.

Molly,  , hope tuesday goes better for you finger crossed.

AF is on her way, I was abit snappy with DH today, my cycle has been longer with the nasal spray last month it was 31 days, used to be 28 as clomid helped get it back to normal, and think I will be the same this month.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## moomin05

Hi Perkypinky

I am hoping to start treatment next month but consultant is on holiday until 03.10.05.  Good luck with your basting on Sunday hope all goes well.


----------



## struthie

Just a quickie,Molly hope you have better news on Tuesday,good luck!


----------



## petal b

just a quick one,hope your all well and that you have a great weekend

re read what i wrote this morning,god i go around the houses trying to cheer someone up  and halfof it did not make sense,wrote it very quickily on my way out to go to work so sorry about that and about the words all over the place..did make me laugh 

well still waiting for af to arrive,keeps starting then stopping...maybe its the thought of ivf 

hope you all have a good weekend

luv petal b


----------



## marsha mouse

Hi Gang..
  Quick up date. Scan went well this AM. Been told to go ahead with egg releasing injections tomorrow morning. Then in for iui treatment Monday afternoon.
My gyne asked us if we wanted to have a certain sex baby through our treatment would we go through with it. He only asked as the medical people want the government to approve it. If they do it would take a year or two to come into practice. Scary eh!!
Perky pinky..
good luck with tomorrow. We will be testing within a day of each other, so I'm hoping you've got beginners luck for us both   Let me know how you get on hun      
Katrinar..
  Hope you don't bite DH's head off  I hate it when hormones change your mood. Try and chill with bottle of wine and big bar of choc hun.
Petal B how are you..
Hope all you other girlie's are well.
Any how it's time to carry on with the painting in the hall, nearly done, just one more coat on the walls then the gloss on wood work. I'm putting my feet up after monday so if we don't get it done in time DH is on his own with it Bless him..
                                                        Chow for now
                                                      The Mouse xx


----------



## shiningstar

marsha mouse

thats great news hope all works out and make sure you take it easy on the 2ww hun.  

Dh getting used to the hormones now knows I dont mean it, and cause we are moving in a couple of weeks too all stressed out, a bottle of wine sounds good and chill watching X factor.


----------



## Melanie

Hi everyone I've been lurking for a bit and left a couple of posts for advice which really helped. I am having my first IUI on Monday afternoon (my first cycle was abandoned due to overstimulation). Just wanted to say hello and good luck to everyone love Melanie


----------



## perkypinky

Had my basting. And ate Yorkie bar, for luck, well my excuse anyway... 
Marsha, Melanie, god luck for both of you tomorrow.   
Good luck for us all for the tww.
I'll be away at a conference for most of next week, so shouldn't be too bad but I've heard the second week'd the hardest.
Hope it goes well for you both tomorrow.
Perky


----------



## Melanie

Hi perkypinky good luck with the 2ww and with the conference. Love Melanie


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Melanie and perky.
      I wish us all luck for the next 2 weeks. this is my 2nd go so I know what to expect tomorrow afternoon. Will probably log on later in the evening when I'm resting. I didn't rest or take things easy on my 1st go, went out too much, too many late nights and few too many drinks as I was trying to forget about it which I now know I stuffed it up for myself so I have learnt a very valuable lesson. TAKE THINGS EASY NO LATE NIGHTS, NO DRINKING AT ALL AND PLENTY OF CHOC WITH YOUR FEET UP...... last one is optional  
Being serious though, treat your bodies like temples from the start of treatment. I've been a health freak this time round and long may it continue.
                                                      Lots of luck 
                                                  The mouse Xx


----------



## Melanie

Hi Marsha Mouse good luck to you too for tommorrow!!!

Thanks Jillypops for the luck   love Melanie


----------



## Cindy

Hi Girlies
how are you all on this Sunday affo?
I'm ok but didn't have a very good end of week, I cried all day Friday, even in work, I can't believe it girls, well you know I had teh AF from hell, loads of pain this time, then Thursday I found out that that girl in work the one who I thought her baby had died, is actually having an abortion, I was gutted and didn't think it had hit me that hard but on Friday, I just was so low, I know its each person's choice, but it's just so hard, I have to give her time off work knowing all this, and I just think with finally deciding no more fertiity treatment it all come to boiling point, like when the Social worker come to see us she said not having children of your own is like losing a child and you grieve, so maybe that's how I feel even through I am happy with adoption Sad as well, do you understand girls? or is just Crazy me?
Sat just cleaned and cutched up with DH, then today went to a wedding Fair with my friend who's getting Married in May, I was stood by the chocolate foundation hee hee,having flumps and choclate!!!!!!!!! Dh went to Golf with my mate's DF, then we all come home and I cooked a lush Roast beef dinner all the trimmings and apple crumble and custard, it was nice relaxing and I haven't cried today, hee hee!
Hi to all you newbies!
Jane excellent news!!!!!!!!!!  BFP
Marsha Mouse   for your basting!!
Holly hope the christening goes ok, and you wear your Sunday best!
Kelly how are you hun you better not be testing yet!
Loopy Lou HUGE HUGGLES FOR YOU! HOPE YOU ARE OK, be careful with the hosp and put your foot down, I found my gynae tried to get me to have natural cycles, and I just think they just try it on, tell them 
JillyPops glad the concert was good!!!!!!!
********** what a babe you are!
Shazia, Catwoman, KJ hope you've all ahd a good weekend
and huge love to you all
Cindyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie

Cindy - here ya go


----------



## marsha mouse

Cindy.....
Oh honey, you have had such a tough time. I wish you well, your a fab person, not crazy at all. Yes it is hard when you find out about girls not wanting their child. My own sis has had 2 abortions in between having her 4 children. Her excuse to have abortions was, the time the babies would have been born were inconvenent at that time of the year for her. She's a bit f###ed up the way she brings them up as well. Poor little loves.  
You are doing the right thing with going through adoption, It is one of the things I would of done if I never had my DD. Your an amasing person for following your heart, I hope your both blessed with a child for the next year. Big mousey hug. 
                                                            Love Marsha xx


----------



## petal b

cindy-you are not crazy ad we all know how you feeling and we are here for you....very hard when you here of people having abortions and it is there choice and for reasons like these i cannot not understand them at all. all i can say is that the world is very strange to me at times.i agree with marsha that adoption is the right way to go and just think that you are going to be able to give a child so much love and happiness.
thinking of you
luv petal b


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi Cindy,
It sounds like you definitely need some big    

I work in a big Obstetric and Gynae teaching hospital.  I actually anaesthetise people for abortions.  Unfortunately for the ones we have at work, they're all terminations for serious genetic reasons.  It's heartbreaking, and it's made me realise that it's not always an easy choice.  Difficult for people in our position to understand, but nevertheless, sometimes there are reasons we don't even know about.

I hope you're feeling a bit better today.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## keemjay

julie - dont you dare go just yet hunster, we need you just as much as you need us  
isnt it great to have a plan yay  and you know plans are allowed to change along the way, you  dont have to stick with them, its just good for the head to have them laid....

gotta fly, busy day, starting with docs for a funny pain i've had low down in my tum for a couple of months, kinda pain that hurts sometimes when you sneeze, but is there all the time...am hoping its not some kinda cyst/fibroid, its in 'that' area....

see yas later one and all

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Morning,

I feel so flipping useless lately,I have got loads of jobs to do and just cant get motivated and I am sure I am getting af pains     I really dont think I can cope with another bfn,I even talked myself into the fact that I am pregnant the other night     I just feel we have come such a long way and have done everything by the book and then to think whats the point,theres babies everywhere and I just cant switch my brain off.

I feel like I have come to the end of the line if that sounds daft, if its a bfn I know there is another huge waiting list ahead of me to get my tubes checked and I dont even know whats involved in that,can you pay to have those things done privately?

Oh god listen to me I have officially lost the plot and I feel so guilty cos I am not doing personals much and all I do is use this thread to winge about me SORRY.

Kelly x


----------



## petal b

jodi-we understand that their are people out their who have to have terminations for very sad reasons.but we were just talking about people who have abortions for other reasons for which we would find diffcult to understand....and at the end of the day it is their choice.we did not mean any harm


----------



## petal b

morning ladies

kelly-don't worry about moaning we all do it..thinking of you

juileangel-hope you had a good weekend,how you feeling today


----------



## jay bee

Morning,

new, hope you don't mind me sneaking a question in.  

IUI booked for this month and petrified to say the least! - as told about all the injections (which i will have to do myself) and all the scans.  no doubt there will be blood tests as well.  i get so faint when i go for blood tests the thought of self injecting is really scaring me.  Have epilepsy so having fits galore with the worry.  Have any of you had to self inject and was it difficult to do?  How did you cope?

Thanks for any advise you may be able to provide.

A very scared Jay.


----------



## shazia

Jilly you have really cheered me up (having a bad morning, had to leave ds crying this morning. Its the worst feeling in the world having to walk away even though I know he's fine 2 mins later!!) Anyway, Jilly have just stopped laughing over your 3rd in best kept cellar comp (now started laughing again!!!!!) What will it be next cleanest beer glasses, straightest bar stools................   .

Gotta go cracking up too much to continue......................


----------



## jay bee

doesn't sound so daunting now that i know a few of you have self injected and do not find it too difficult.  thanks for the advise about the two needles, and your support **********.

Hospital is a good half hour drive away so it will be self injections for me Jilly, may get DH to do them for me.

You are a lovely bunch of ladies, its good to know you can get support and comfort from people who really know how you are feeling and what you are going through.  

Prey we are all mums in the near future.  

Jay


----------



## perkypinky

Dear Jay
I have done a mixture of self injecting and getting DH to do them, but he was away for a few days. I inject the top of my bum, it doesn't hurt and it feels good to be actually doing something instead of having things done to me. 
I injected the top of my leg once, but it hurt so I don't recommend it.
The anticipation is really the worst bit. 
Take care and good luck,
Perky


----------



## babyfish

Hi everyone
Wanted to do personals - but feeling so fed up today, I can't face it - so please forgive.

   ​
AF arrived today - so probably just feeling hormonal. Best friend in America called yesterday to say she's 10 weeks preg with her 2nd. She only got re-married in June! I'm obviously thrilled for her, but once again, just so disappointed for me. I wasn't well this weekend so it didn't help. Feeling ill and low tends to go hand-in-hand. I just can't bare the struggling anymore when it seems to be such a breeze for everyone else (present company excluded!). I know we'll get there in the end and blah blah blah, but it's just the feeling of constantly running up hill and then sliding down in the mud again - back to where we started - day in and day out. Each month there's always a little hope - but what's the point.

Have called the doc to see what my progesterone levels are up to - left a message for her to call me back. So I guess we go from there. But I'm running out of fight.

Sorry for the self-indulgent post. Venting.

Very sad Fishy xx 

I'll be fine later - back to smily Fishy - promise xx


----------



## babyfish

Julie - thank you - you don't have to say anything - just being there is enough and I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.  
Am thinking about going to the meet-up in November - are you going?
x


----------



## babyfish

Shame - it would have been lovely to meet you.  Next time maybe.
I'm glad you are feeling a bit better - it's good to wallow for a bit and then come out the other side.  I'm just wallowing away right now and will be right back with you in a day probably!  I know it doesn't last long.

Huge  to you.
x


----------



## shiningstar

babyfish so sorry to hear AF came,  , its only natural to feel down.

I am feeling low myself just now awaiting on AF to come so I can start my next cycle or should I say hopefully my 1st cycle.  Spoke to the clinic as this is day 32 and my periods are never this late (I am not pg) she said to give it until next tuesday, but if they come in the next couple of days they are closed for the September weekend and I could miss this cycle too.   maybe just feeling down cause they are on there way.

********** glad you are feelin better  

Hi ya to all the other lovely iui girlies


----------



## Cindy

Afternoon girlies
That's Monday done with at work, always a nic feeling, just run the bath so going have a soak as I'm pretty tired!
Thanks so much for all my Hugs I don't know what I'd do without you lot, your my lifeline!
I think loads of you could do with some hugs today              they are for all of you, but especially for Babyfish, Kelly,**********, Petal B, 
kj how did you got on at docs?
I know what you mean about pregnant woman, and people telling you they are pregnant, its heartbreaking and doesn't get any easier.
Jodi the girl who's getting a termination, is only 19, and is doing it as it's not the right time in her life, I know it's an hard decision for anyone, just made me really sad last week, and its just like no-one knows what the furture holds, my cousin had three terminations and now really wants children but it just isn't happening and she is breaking her heart! 
Welcome Jay!
  
better get in the bath as I have to pick DH up soon
Love lots Cindyx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Well I am sorry but I have let you all down big time       I just couldnt stop myself,I am kinda sure its not gonna be my turn anyway   and yes it was a bfn. I was due to test wed/thur but have been going mad lately,had some niggly af pains and I could have quite happily dissapeared of the face of the earth this afternoon,I just cant stop crying      I do still think of every single one of you thanks for being here for me   just got to wait for af to show her ugly fu***ng face then I can call the hospital to see what tests I need to check my tubes    then we will see where to go from there,I know the waiting list will be huge whatever it is,so we will be going privately as there is no way I can wait just for tests,then its private ivf,I am sorry I am so negative,I am just in a real bad place right now,just feel like an empty shell on legs  I will pop back in a few days when I have had a few bottles of wine.

Love you all

Kelly x


----------



## babyfish

Kelly darling - I'm thinking of you. From one empty shell to another.
         
       
     
   
 ^​
Fishy x


----------



## keemjay

oh kelly - big big   think we all know how you feel, its a pants pants pants place hun, drink that wine, cry those tears, and in a few days things will seem a bit better, you just have to go thru this hell right now to get to the better place 

babyfish  to you too hun, you are more than an empty shell, and ditto what i said to kelly, the bad places are part of the journey, it will make you stronger in the end tho  and i will get that stuff in the post to you tomoz....

kj x


----------



## shiningstar

Kelly I'm sending you some    as you never know it might still be too early.


----------



## Melanie

Hi I had my 1st IUI today - wasn't as bad as I was expecting. My cervix was a bit shy according to the nurse  but after 4 attempts she found it and it was over very quickly. I was given instructions to test in 16 days time if AF doesn't arrive first. DH feeling very nervous now wondering if it has worked - he's worse than me. So I'm officially on the 2ww with a test date of the 4th October. I hope you girls can keep me sane. Best Wishes to you all Love Melanie


----------



## keemjay

melanie
glad to hear it all went well today 
welcome to the madness of the 2ww, give it a week and you'll be  lol. we'll keep you sane hun 

kj x


----------



## moomin05

Melanie - keep positive for your 2 ww.

Kelly - sorry to hear about your    but it could still be too early to test. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Where do the 2 days go?  Why can't the 5 days I am at work go that quick!  Well thought I was having a good start to the week, until I got to the gym to meet DH to find him there with the exhaust hanging off his car.  Not normally a problem apart from the fact he is playing golf in Wokingham all day tomorrow, I am at work and then going to Gloucester after work to see my parents, coming back Wednesday and DH has to be at work Wednesday.  Spent most of this evening on the phone and internet trying to sort out trains and taxis's.  And at last have sorted it.  Things us women do to keep DH happy.  Mind you DH has got the day off work on Thursday to have his car sorted and he will have to get up early to take me to work!

So won't be around for a couple of days.  Although I could be one of those sad people and use my computer on the train!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marsha mouse

Evening girls.
  **********,
Glad your feeling better, It's always good to have a plan at least you know where your heading.
Keemjay.
Hope doc's went well. Thought of you last night as I was putting my heated bear in microwave(SOOOOO COLD) Did all the buggie  things go away.....  
Kelly.
That's what ff website is for, to have a good moan. Your normally so helpful to others so it's nice to be there for you hun. We understand when we go to that nasty place when AF arrives. Big mousey hug for you 
Jillypops.
Well done on best kept cellar fancy a job cleaning my house 
Shazia.
How you doing.
Babyfish,
So sorry your feeling down, I don't know what to say, try to stay strong lovely.
Katrinar,
Big hug for you as well 
Cindy hope you are well.

  Oh so many of us down today hugs all round 
                                                Love The Mouse xx

Will be back later as DH has walked in with chinise.  Yummy yummy


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello again.
    Well just finished my chinise, it was really nice untill I got to the end when I saw a Daddy long legs  that had been cooked in with the shedded chilli beef.  DH laughed at me saying it's like the bush tucker trials (I'm a celeb get me out of here)  
I had my basting done this afternoon, now I'm feeling sorry for myself as I did last time I had it done. 
Just before DH came to pick me up to take us to hospital, I was in my car coming home when I scratched my eye, lens poped out so now it is lost forever  I will have to see if I insured them when I 1st brought them earlier in the year as they cost 200 pounds because they are not your normal ones. To top the day off there is no choc in the house I need choc....
                                                    Love The Mouse Xx


----------



## shazia

Marsha,


Yuck, yeuurrggghhhh, bleurrrgggghhhhh re daddy long legs    how did you manage to keep your dinner down?

Sorry you feel down afetr basting, things can only get better sweetpea. If you want a laugh watch Jades salon (its hysterical, shes's soooooo dense, but I kinda like her).

Chin up chick

xxxx

Jilly I was taking the **ss!!!


----------



## marsha mouse

Shazia
      DH is watching footie so won't be watching anything for another half hour or so.
Yer could not belive it, all burnt legs and wings   sorry tmi.
                                            Marsha x


----------



## perkypinky

Yup, it really annoys me too when people have abortions for convenience reasons. But I know it's a difficult decision for lots of people so I won't go on about it. 
Marsha and Melanie, glad your bastings went OK.  Here's to a good 
  I'm testing on 2nd, so we'll need to keep each other sane.
I think you can probably count the daddy long legs as protein, so don't feel too bad. 
Kelly, really sorry to hear your   news. But, like others have said, hang in there as it might be too early.
Jaybee, hope you feel better 'bout the jabs. Promise they sound worse than they feel. 
Me stuff: am going on conference for a few days from tomorrow. Planning to take laptop and hope to get internet access but if I disappear for a bit, you know where I've got to.
 to you all.
Perky


----------



## perkypinky

Marsha, are your contact lenses covered by house contents insurance. My glasses were when I sat on them, so I guess lenses could be too. 
Perky


----------



## shazia

oh Jilly hee hee hee!!!!


----------



## Candy

New home this way peeps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37304.new#new


----------

